# China - NON-MILITARY space activities & Space Industry



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Reaching for the stars: A Chinese space voyage story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 583101
> View attachment 583102
> View attachment 583103
> View attachment 583104
> View attachment 583105
> View attachment 583106
> View attachment 583107
> View attachment 583108


This is designed for soft landing on Mars!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> Reaching for the stars: A Chinese space voyage story



@LKJ86, the video is private, I can see it from here; Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科工 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空微博 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 1 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 585027


China Unveils Plans for Development, Launch of New "Dragon" Series Rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天空气动力技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOTUU



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5 on the way to Wenchang Satellite Launch Center already!


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Is CZ-9 in development phase or still on paper?


----------



## Beast

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Is CZ-9 in development phase or still on paper?



Development phase, rocket and frame are now being tested out.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空微博 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yex

Brainsucker said:


> @LKJ86, the video is private, I can see it from here; Indonesia.



same with me. i can't see it


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188323754759217152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Brainsucker said:


> @LKJ86, the video is private, I can see it from here; Indonesia.





yex said:


> same with me. i can't see it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 586348
> View attachment 586349
> View attachment 586350
> View attachment 586351
> View attachment 586353




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188571075619311617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188742243047366656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

YF-77




Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @装备科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189829751856193537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

November 4, 2019













Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The launch of BeiDou satellites

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China launches new BeiDou satellite (05 NOV)*

*XICHANG, Nov. 5 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan Province at 1:43 a.m. Tuesday.*

Launched on a Long March-3B carrier rocket, it is the *49th *satellite of the BDS satellite family and the *24th* satellite of the BDS-3 system.

It also marked that a *total of three BDS-3 satellites have been sent into the inclined geosynchronous Earth orbit [IGSO]*.

The launch was the *317th MISSION* for the Long March series of carrier rockets.

The new satellites and the carrier rocket were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

*China will launch another SIX BDS-3 satellites to complete the BDS global network.*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-11/05/c_138528357.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

CBERS-4A







Via @China航天 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China unveils experiment for landing on Mars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5





Via @大脚丫的汤婆婆 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197409321656766464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5
> View attachment 590783
> 
> Via @大脚丫的汤婆婆 from Weibo



When is the next launch scheduled?


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197409321656766464


*China to test rocket reusability with planned Long March 8 launcher *
by Andrew Jones — April 30, 2018




A photo of a slide presented by Long Lehao of CALT at the China International Commercial Space Symposium in Harbin on April 24, showing a section of the planned Long March 8. Credit: Sina Weibo/Spaceflightfans

Helsinki, FINLAND – China is developing a Long March launch vehicle with a reusable first stage that could have its trial launch as early as 2020, according to a senior Chinese rocket designer.

Long Lehao of the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), on April 24 revealed the new plans for the Long March 8 medium-lift launcher at a space industry conference in Harbin, northeast China, an event held to mark China’s third national space day.

The Long March 8 was previously expected to be developed as an expendable rocket to fill a gap in launch capabilities, allowing China to launch up to 4.5 metric tons to a 700-kilometer altitude Sun-synchronous orbit, both for government launches and competing in the global launch market.

Huang Jun, a professor at the Beihang University of Aeronautics and Astronautics in Beijing, told SpaceNews that the Long March 8 will adapt existing launcher designs for vertical takeoff, vertical landing (VTVL), similar to the method employed by SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket.

Huang states that the core of the Long March 8 is based on the existing Long March rockets, using a core very similar to that of the 3.35-meter-diameter Long March 7, a new-generation medium-lift rocket that had its maiden flight in 2016.

The second stage will be based on the 3-meter-diameter liquid hydrogen-liquid oxygen second stage of the Long March 3A.

The rocket will also use two solid propellant boosters, likely based on the Long March 11. While the core, equipped with landing legs as well as grid fins for attitude control, could land following powered descent, the boosters are understood to use parachutes, like the U.S. space shuttle’s solid rocket boosters.

It is Huang’s personal opinion that the YF-100 kerosene-liquid oxygen rocket engines which power the Long March 7 first stage — and thus expected to be on the new Long March 8 — would have undergone a redesign to provide the necessary throttling and restart capabilities, weight and other characteristics, as well as being reusable after recovery.

This is not the first sign that China is looking into recoverable rockets. The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the main contractor for China’s space program, had previously been known to be testing parachutes for recovery of launch vehicle stages, rather than focusing on the powered descent approach of the Falcon 9.

The Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST), a launch vehicle developer which like CALT is a subordinate to CASC, last year stated its intention to adapt the Long March 6 to having a reusable first stage in the 2020s. Private company Linkspace, with technological assistance from the state, has carried out scaled tests of VTVL and aims to fly an orbital light-lift launcher around 2020.

Looking to the long term, CASC in late 2017 published a space transportation roadmap, which stated the goal of full reusability for all of its launch vehicles by 2035.

As well as lowering launch costs and increasing competitiveness, landing technology would also help mitigate the problem of rocket debris falling to Earth near populated areas after launch from China’s three inland launch centers at Jiuquan and Taiyuan in north China and Xichang in the southwest.

Despite these declared aims and the trailblazing exploits of SpaceX, Blue Origin and others in the United States, there remains scepticism in China as to the potential of reusable launch vehicles to reduce costs.

Lan Tianyi, founder of Chinese space sector consultancy Ultimate Blue Nebula, said that not only would this make China the second space power to develop and deploy a reusable first stage, it would also give more insight into launch cost reductions.

“There is no way to verify SpaceX’s claim, as it is the only company that owns the technology, and China has to wait for the moment when it has successfully recycled a rocket to see whether the costs can be lowered,” Lan told the English language Chinese newspaper Global Times April 26.

In the same online article, Yang Yuguang, a research fellow with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation, a state-owned missile maker with nascent space launch plans, claimed that, “the pursuit of recycled space transport vehicles that has delayed the U.S. rocket sector, and opened up a precious window for Europe’s Ariane rockets and Chinese rockets to take off in the global commercial launch market.”


https://spacenews.com/china-to-test-rocket-reusability-with-planned-long-march-8-launcher/


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> When is the next launch scheduled?


Maybe, end of this month or december.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 591188
> 
> Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


What happened? @Deino


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> What happened? @Deino


I think he don't like the reflector of what u post.


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> I think he don't like the reflector of what u post.


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198179454645866496


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> What happened? @Deino




I beg your pardon, that must be done by accident! I just corrected it.


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

LKJ86 said:


> What happened? @Deino



Frankly, ... ...

Because, the Lousy Reflection of plastic water bottle on the shiny disk, ...
is *absolutely SHOWING the typical * SLOPPINESS* 
~ *Zero QUALITY mentality or Culture of Chinese society* in general. 

It is very, very, very SHAMEFUL. 
No wonder globally, ... ( Made in CHINA ) has such an *INFERIOR reputation*.


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5
December 21, 2019










Via @央视新闻 from Weibo


























Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @白龙_龙腾四海 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 594940
> 
> Via @白龙_龙腾四海 from Weibo



For a moment there, I thought it Blue Origin's New Shepherd.


----------



## LKJ86

探索一号·中国科技城之星
2019/12/25 16:50






















Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

The Long March rockets in service:




Via @人民日报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @火箭霸男 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国航天报

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国科学院沈阳自动化研究所

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 595722
> View attachment 595723
> View attachment 595724
> View attachment 595725
> 
> Via 中国航天报


Hope for the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo





Via @FSA神无 from Weibo











Via @五院通信卫星事业部 from Weixin








Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo





Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

I am truly happy for the successful launch of the LM-5 carrier rocket. A very important carrier rocket for China's space programs. Amidst my year end holiday trip to other Asia's region I still followed the news, and felt much relieved to learn its successful launch 

From OedoSoldier on the launch video:

_Replaying the each stage of the 3rd launch of the Long March-5 carrier rocket_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210560152660692992
2019.12.27 20:45:nn BJT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


----------



## Dungeness

Between LM5 Y2 and LM5 Y3, there were 908 excruciating days, for those working on the project, and for millions of us who care China's every space endeavor.

This is the moment for this long awaited celebration! Long Live Long-March!


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团六院 from Weixin

















Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

A documentary about Long March 5 rocket:
http://tv.cctv.com/2019/12/28/VIDEcCIlKKIJy7bbIXDwxbhD191228.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @涡轮喷气蛋 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

KZ-1A Y9










Via @快舟火箭首席科学家助理 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团六院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星与网络 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212731207735218177


----------



## LKJ86

Scott Manley: 
*Every Chinese Rocket Design Explained!*


----------



## opruh

Well done China! None can stop China from dominating the space industry.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @宇航推进 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航天501部 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团六院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213872804929642504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民画报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 7A




Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo





Via @琼岛兔 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @快舟火箭首席科学家助理 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @主笔唐驳虎 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @快舟火箭首席科学家助理 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

January 12, 2020




Via @China航天 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> January 12, 2020
> View attachment 599404
> 
> Via @China航天 from Weibo


Long March 7A




Via @大脚丫的汤婆婆 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

*China ignites 2020 space program with successful launch*
*



*


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Hall Thruster


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 11




Via 大漠问天

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China is ushering in a phase of super space programs*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*China reveals space plan for 2020*

Xinhua, January 18, 2020

*China will smash its record for space launches in 2020.*

The country is going to send more than 60 spacecraft into orbit via over 40 launches this year, according to a plan released Friday in Beijing.

"This year will continue to see intensive launches," said Shang Zhi, director of the Space Department of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), at a press conference, where a blue book setting out China's space achievements and future missions was released.

According to Shang, there are three major missions, mainly focusing on the completion of the BeiDou-3 Navigation Satellite System, the lunar exploration and the network of Gaofen observation satellites.

Two geostationary orbit BeiDou satellites will be sent into space in the first half of 2020. The Chang'e-5 lunar probe, which is expected to bring moon samples back to Earth, and China's first Mars probe are also planned to be launched this year.

In addition, three new types of carrier rockets, which are the Long March-5B, Long March-7A and Long March-8, will make their maiden flights in 2020.

As a new generation of carrier rocket, the Long March-5B has the largest carrying capacity to low-Earth orbit. It will carry the core capsule and experiment capsules of China's space station.

The Long March 7A represents the new generation of China’s medium-sized high-orbit rocket. The Long March-8 rocket will increase China’s lift capacity for launches to sun-synchronous orbits and meet the growing needs of commercial launches.

The Long March-5 rockets will be launched three times in 2020, carrying a new generation of manned spacecraft, a Mars probe and a Chang'e-5 probe into space.

The CASC will also send a number of satellites for China's civil space infrastructure system and plan a series of commercial launches this year, according to the blue book.

*China completed 34 space launches in 2019, ranking first in the world. *

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2020-01/18/content_75626065.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China to Launch Chang'e 5, Mars Probes in 2020*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China’s Long March-5 Y4 Rocket Completes Engine Test*
*



*







Via CCTV 13 and @航空航天港9ifly from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*China Develops New-generation Reusable Manned Spacecraft*





*Core module, test ship reach satellite launch center*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5B has arrived on February 1, 2020







Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5B has arrived on February 1, 2020
> View attachment 602699
> View attachment 602700
> 
> Via @China航天 from Weibo


Very good that the corona virus saga didnt delay the timeline.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5B has arrived on February 1, 2020
> View attachment 602699
> View attachment 602700
> 
> Via @China航天 from Weibo
































Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 603615
> View attachment 603616
> View attachment 603617
> View attachment 603618
> View attachment 603619
> View attachment 603620
> View attachment 603621
> View attachment 603622
> View attachment 603623
> 
> Via @央广军事 from Weibo













Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5B




Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China's Long March-5B Carrier Rocket Arrives at Launch Site for Rehearsals, Maiden Flight*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5B
> View attachment 603639
> 
> Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weixin



What's the specific difference between the CZ-5B and the previously flown regular CZ-5?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> What's the specific difference between the CZ-5B and the previously flown regular CZ-5?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5B 




Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5B
> View attachment 604746
> 
> Via @China航天 from Weibo


I think that is long March 7.


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> I think that is long March 7.


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @航天见闻 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 7A
February 14, 2020







Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @社会主义新青年Memorian from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 7A
> February 14, 2020
> View attachment 605965
> View attachment 605966
> 
> Via @林晓弈 from Weibo








Via @一个两个加一个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北京卫星环境工程研究所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 2C













Via @航天见闻 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 3B




Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 7A




Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @社会主义新青年Memorian from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*2nd LD-Writethru: China launches new BeiDou navigation satellite*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 22:23:59 | Editor: huaxia

XICHANG, March 9 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 7:55 p.m. Monday (Beijing Time), only one step away from completing the whole global system.

The satellite, the 54th of the BeiDou family, was sent into a geostationary orbit as planned by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

China began to construct its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012. At present, all the first generation BDS-1 satellites have ended operations, and a total of 54 BDS-2 and BDS-3 satellites have been sent into space.

Compared with other navigation systems in the world, the design of the BDS constellation is unique, including medium earth orbit, inclined geosynchronous earth orbit and geostationary earth orbit satellites.

The BDS-3 system will consist of a total of 30 satellites, including 24 medium earth orbit satellites, three geostationary earth orbit satellites and three inclined geosynchronous earth orbit satellites.

The newly launched satellite is the second geostationary earth orbit satellite of the BDS-3 system, and the last one is expected to be launched in May.

The satellite and the carrier rocket were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, respectively.

Space engineers have overcome difficulties during the novel coronavirus epidemic to ensure the success of the mission.

Monday's launch was the 327th mission of the Long March rocket series.

The new satellite has the most functions and signals, the largest size and the longest designed life span among all the BDS-3 satellites, said Chen Zhonggui, chief designer of BDS-3 satellites from CAST.

The satellite is based on the Dongfanghong-3B platform, currently one of the largest satellite platforms being used in China, and can carry more fuels to ensure its long life, said Chen.

The satellite has integrated the functions of navigation and communication. The accuracy of dynamic positioning can reach the decimeter level, according to Liu Tianxiong, deputy chief designer of BDS-3 satellites.

It can provide services for the driverless vehicles, accurate berthing of ships, as well as takeoff and landing of airplanes. It will be widely used in the fields of communication, electric power, finance, mapping, transportation, fishery, agriculture and forestry.

The ability of short message communication has been improved 10 times on this satellite. Users can send a message of over 1,000 Chinese characters at one time as well as pictures via the satellite, quite useful in emergencies.

The satellite's ability to receive signals has also been greatly improved, which could help miniaturize users' terminals, said Pan Yuqian, one of the satellite's designers.

China aims to complete the construction of the BDS constellation in May and provide high-precision, reliable positioning, navigation and timing services anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *2nd LD-Writethru: China launches new BeiDou navigation satellite*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-09 22:23:59 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> XICHANG, March 9 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 7:55 p.m. Monday (Beijing Time), only one step away from completing the whole global system.
> 
> The satellite, the 54th of the BeiDou family, was sent into a geostationary orbit as planned by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.
> 
> China began to construct its navigation system, named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, in the 1990s and started serving the Asia-Pacific Region in 2012. At present, all the first generation BDS-1 satellites have ended operations, and a total of 54 BDS-2 and BDS-3 satellites have been sent into space.
> 
> Compared with other navigation systems in the world, the design of the BDS constellation is unique, including medium earth orbit, inclined geosynchronous earth orbit and geostationary earth orbit satellites.
> 
> The BDS-3 system will consist of a total of 30 satellites, including 24 medium earth orbit satellites, three geostationary earth orbit satellites and three inclined geosynchronous earth orbit satellites.
> 
> The newly launched satellite is the second geostationary earth orbit satellite of the BDS-3 system, and the last one is expected to be launched in May.
> 
> The satellite and the carrier rocket were developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, respectively.
> 
> Space engineers have overcome difficulties during the novel coronavirus epidemic to ensure the success of the mission.
> 
> Monday's launch was the 327th mission of the Long March rocket series.
> 
> The new satellite has the most functions and signals, the largest size and the longest designed life span among all the BDS-3 satellites, said Chen Zhonggui, chief designer of BDS-3 satellites from CAST.
> 
> The satellite is based on the Dongfanghong-3B platform, currently one of the largest satellite platforms being used in China, and can carry more fuels to ensure its long life, said Chen.
> 
> The satellite has integrated the functions of navigation and communication. The accuracy of dynamic positioning can reach the decimeter level, according to Liu Tianxiong, deputy chief designer of BDS-3 satellites.
> 
> It can provide services for the driverless vehicles, accurate berthing of ships, as well as takeoff and landing of airplanes. It will be widely used in the fields of communication, electric power, finance, mapping, transportation, fishery, agriculture and forestry.
> 
> The ability of short message communication has been improved 10 times on this satellite. Users can send a message of over 1,000 Chinese characters at one time as well as pictures via the satellite, quite useful in emergencies.
> 
> The satellite's ability to receive signals has also been greatly improved, which could help miniaturize users' terminals, said Pan Yuqian, one of the satellite's designers.
> 
> China aims to complete the construction of the BDS constellation in May and provide high-precision, reliable positioning, navigation and timing services anywhere in the world.


*China launches penultimate BeiDou-3 navigation system satellite*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China tests Mars probe for 2020 Mars mission*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 18:16:30 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, March 10 (Xinhua) -- The Beijing Aerospace Control Center announced on Tuesday that China completed a probe test ahead of an exploration mission to Mars this year.

The wireless network test is the only joint ground rehearsal between the mission center and the spacecraft. The compatibility and consistency of the probe and the ground systems have been verified.

According to the center, the test has not been affected by the novel coronavirus epidemic, and the technical staff is working hard to ensure the success of the mission.

As scheduled, China's first Mars exploration mission will take place in 2020. The country plans to send a probe to orbit and land and deploy a rover on the planet. The probe will be launched by the Long March-5 carrier rocket.

Cui Xiaofeng, head of the mission team, said the spaceflight control would be difficult and full of challenges as the probe would take nearly seven months to land on Mars.

Every 26 months, Mars reaches the closest point to Earth in its orbit, and the nearest launch window to Mars is this year, at which time launching a spacecraft will use the least amount of fuel.

Several countries have revealed plans for launching Mars probe missions this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @宇航推进 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *China tests Mars probe for 2020 Mars mission*
> Source: Xinhua | 2020-03-10 18:16:30 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, March 10 (Xinhua) -- The Beijing Aerospace Control Center announced on Tuesday that China completed a probe test ahead of an exploration mission to Mars this year.
> 
> The wireless network test is the only joint ground rehearsal between the mission center and the spacecraft. The compatibility and consistency of the probe and the ground systems have been verified.
> 
> According to the center, the test has not been affected by the novel coronavirus epidemic, and the technical staff is working hard to ensure the success of the mission.
> 
> As scheduled, China's first Mars exploration mission will take place in 2020. The country plans to send a probe to orbit and land and deploy a rover on the planet. The probe will be launched by the Long March-5 carrier rocket.
> 
> Cui Xiaofeng, head of the mission team, said the spaceflight control would be difficult and full of challenges as the probe would take nearly seven months to land on Mars.
> 
> Every 26 months, Mars reaches the closest point to Earth in its orbit, and the nearest launch window to Mars is this year, at which time launching a spacecraft will use the least amount of fuel.
> 
> Several countries have revealed plans for launching Mars probe missions this year.










Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @王德发树新风 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 7A
> View attachment 610546
> 
> Via @China航天 from Weibo


Long March 7A would be launched on about March 16, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @零壹空间OneSpace from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科工 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 7A would be launched on about March 16, 2020.







Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

BeiDou navigation satellite system (BDS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @社会主义新青年Memorian from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

By 南勇


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 613288
> 
> Via @林晓弈 from Weibo







Via @天仪小姐姐超机智 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614236
> 
> Via @天仪小姐姐超机智 from Weibo







Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614243
> 
> Via @林晓弈 from Weibo







Via @Guardian-DH-CXLP from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614251
> 
> Via @Guardian-DH-CXLP from Weibo




At what time is the launch expected?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614251
> 
> Via @Guardian-DH-CXLP from Weibo







Via @China航天 from Weibo


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614279
> 
> Via @China航天 from Weibo


Going to launch soon. I believe.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 614279
> 
> Via @China航天 from Weibo








Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Congrats!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239551184643534848


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239551184643534848


Maybe fail...


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Maybe fail...




Really 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239554218387791872


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Really
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239554218387791872


http://news.workercn.cn/32843/202003/16/200316231705321.shtml

Abnormality happened and mission failed.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科工 from Weixin


----------



## Deino

Via SDF:


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Via SDF:
> 
> View attachment 614578


Why couldnt they just used the original LM-7?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大火箭 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大火箭 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5B
March 20, 2020







Via @ZCY宗 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5B
> March 20, 2020
> View attachment 615500
> View attachment 615501
> 
> Via @ZCY宗 from Weibo










Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615522
> View attachment 615523
> 
> Via @林晓弈 from Weibo




When is it scheduled to take off?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> When is it scheduled to take off?


Maybe on April 24, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 2C is planned to be launched on March 24, 2020.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5B
> March 20, 2020
> View attachment 615500
> View attachment 615501
> 
> Via @ZCY宗 from Weibo























Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Any update on CZ-9?


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5B
March 23, 2020







Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @星河动力空间科技有限公司 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China Launches New Remote Sensing Satellites*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @亚太星通 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @零壹空间科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 617887
> View attachment 617888
> View attachment 617889
> View attachment 617890
> View attachment 617891
> 
> Via @零壹空间科技集团 from Weixin


Thats more like a ICBM.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航天东方红卫星有限公司 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @宇航推进 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科工 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @长光卫星 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国载人航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 619582
> 
> Via @长光卫星 from Weibo



It reminds me of the alien "Calvin" in the movie, Life 2017.


----------



## LKJ86

*China to launch IoT communications satellites named after Wuhan*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-03 18:54:52 | Editor: huaxia

WUHAN, April 3 (Xinhua) -- China will launch the first two communications satellites for its space-based Internet-of-Things (IoT) project in mid to late April, with one satellite named after its birthplace Wuhan, according to the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC).

The rocket to send the satellites, Kuaizhou-1A, was developed by the Wuhan-based Sanjiang Group under the CASIC. Despite its proximity to the epicenter of the novel coronavirus epidemic, the company staff worked hard to ensure the success of the mission.

More than 130 members of the rocket and satellite joint test team have arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, to carry out assembly, test and launch operations for the mission this month.

The two satellites, Xingyun-2 01 and 02, are the first stars of the "Xingyun Engineering" project, which is scheduled to complete the network with 80 low-orbit communications satellites. They were designed and developed by the Xingyun Satellite Co., a subsidiary of Sanjiang Group.

Xingyun-2 01 was named "Wuhan." It will work for a Chinese low-orbit constellation for Internet-of-Things communications and be tested in industries related to marine, forestry and engineering machinery, the company source said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

April 4, 2020










Via @环球网 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*China to launch last satellite for BeiDou navigation system in May*
Source: Xinhua | 2020-04-06 13:23:41 | Editor: huaxia

XICHANG, April 6 (Xinhua) -- China is expected to launch the last satellite for its BeiDou-3 Navigation Satellite System in May from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The new satellite is the 55th satellite of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System. It arrived at the launch site in Xichang on April 4, where it will be tested, assembled and fueled before the launch.

The BDS family satellite is a geosynchronous earth orbit satellite.

The BDS is China's independently developed and operated global satellite navigation system.

China started to build the BeiDou-3 Navigation Satellite System in 2009. The launch of the 55th satellite represents the completion of the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国航天报

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空航天港9ifly from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Memorian-QN from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China Announces Plans for First Mars Mission Later This Year*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 626936
> View attachment 626937
> View attachment 626938
> View attachment 626939
> View attachment 626940
> 
> Via CCTV and @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> View attachment 627058

















Via CCVT 13 and @米格空天防务 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 627226
> View attachment 627227
> View attachment 627228
> View attachment 627229
> 
> Via CCVT 13 and @米格空天防务 from Weibo


*Antenna reflector for China's Mars mission installed*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

By 吕炳宏

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5B




Via @人民画报 from Weibo

---










Via @DS_T黑黑T from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

https://spaceflightnow.com/2020/05/...on-of-powerful-long-march-5-rocket-this-week/


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5B
> View attachment 629843
> 
> Via @人民画报 from Weibo
> 
> ---
> View attachment 629844
> View attachment 629845
> View attachment 629846
> 
> Via @DS_T黑黑T from Weibo


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## enroger

Nice! LM-5 worked out all the kinks is now finally a stable workhorse. IMO the most interesting thing with this flight is the re-entry test of the inflatable heat shield, world's first! This is big, stay tuned!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The chief designer of Long March 5 rocket series: 李东







Via @中国航天科技集团 and @人民画报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*From Shenzhou-1 to Long March-5B: Tracing China’s space dream*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

LKJ86 said:


> *From Shenzhou-1 to Long March-5B: Tracing China’s space dream*


In recent times a Private company SpaceX has been working more on space exploration than China....


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5 vs Long March 5B




Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JohnWick said:


> In recent times a Private company SpaceX has been working more on space expporation than China....


Like what? Landing rover twice on moon front and back, conduct exploration of lunar surface?

China is going to launch a Mars exploration including soft landing with rover for exploring Mars soon. Is SpaceX going to do that in near future too? I am interested in your ....so called.... expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## enroger

The inflatable heat shield experiment was not successful, need to find out where went wrong...


----------



## LKJ86

*China on Track to Complete Construction of New Space Station by 2022*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

enroger said:


> The inflatable heat shield experiment was not successful, need to find out where went wrong...


I was really interested in that inflatable shield. If it worked, it would be a new breakthrough. On the bright side, it's interesting to see Chinese start taking risk in innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## enroger

Han Patriot said:


> I was really interested in that inflatable shield. If it worked, it would be a new breakthrough. On the bright side, it's interesting to see Chinese start taking risk in innovation.



It could be revolutionary, re-entry cargo module, re-usable upperstage...etc, tons of applications...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Beast said:


> Like what? Landing rover twice on moon front and back, conduct exploration of lunar surface?
> 
> China is going to launch a Mars exploration including soft landing with rover for exploring Mars soon. Is SpaceX going to do that in near future too? I am interested in your ....so called.... expertise.


Like reusable rockets....Lunar Starship for NASA's Artemis Programme....Regular travelling to ISS....
Establishing a colony on Mars....Billions of dollar US military contracts....Establishing Starlink....Even to put a Tesla electric car in space.


----------



## Beast

JohnWick said:


> Like reusable rockets....Lunar Starship for NASA's Artemis Programme....Regular travelling to ISS....
> Establishing a colony on Mars....Billions of dollar US military contracts....Establishing Starlink....Even to put a Tesla electric car in space.


But it's pale compare to putting a rover on lunar especially back of the moon not once but twice. Even national effort from Israel and India couldn't save them except China.

Too compare those stuff is kiddy from real manhood stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS北风 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

Beast said:


> But it's pale compare to putting a rover on lunar especially back of the moon not once but twice. Even national effort from Israel and India couldn't save them except China.
> 
> Too compare those stuff is kiddy from real manhood stuff.


In 1969,Nearly half a century ago,NASA put a man on the lunar surface after that, these things don't matter....
As a matter of fact....The reusable launch pad system is the most important step in the space exploration cz by using this technology we can go to the Mars and return safely.
Whereas the far side/back of the moon is concerned here is the picture of that taken in 1959,nearly 61 years ago.


----------



## LKJ86

By 吕龙

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

A better video of Long March 5B:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

JohnWick said:


> In recent times a Private company SpaceX has been working more on space exploration than China....










JohnWick said:


> In 1969,Nearly half a century ago,NASA put a man on the lunar surface after that, these things don't matter....
> As a matter of fact....The reusable launch pad system is the most important step in the space exploration cz by using this technology we can go to the Mars and return safely.
> Whereas the far side/back of the moon is concerned here is the picture of that taken in 1959,nearly 61 years ago.
> View attachment 630195


Yep, "sun-never-set Empire" and USSR also had a glorious history, and we would miss them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JohnWick said:


> In 1969,Nearly half a century ago,NASA put a man on the lunar surface after that, these things don't matter....
> As a matter of fact....The reusable launch pad system is the most important step in the space exploration cz by using this technology we can go to the Mars and return safely.
> Whereas the far side/back of the moon is concerned here is the picture of that taken in 1959,nearly 61 years ago.
> View attachment 630195


They never set foot on back of the moon, not even a rover. Becos the technical difficulty is hard. Why US decide to go back to moon if as what u claimed lunar landing achieved?

https://www.nasa.gov/specials/apollo50th/back.html

You still haven prove spaceX beyond the difficulty achieved by CSA with lunar landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

Beast said:


> They never set foot on back of the moon, not even a rover. Becos the technical difficulty is hard. Why US decide to go back to moon if as what u claimed lunar landing achieved?
> 
> https://www.nasa.gov/specials/apollo50th/back.html
> 
> You still haven prove spaceX beyond the difficulty achieved by CSA with lunar landing.


As a matter of fact, there are six crewed landings on moon. Apollo 11,Apollo 12,Apollo 14,Apollo 15,Apoll 16 and Apollo 17.In total 12 astronauts have walked on the moon, including Armstrong and Aldrin.The other 10 who made it to the moon but stayed inside the module.These are all the astronauts who have taken that giant leap for mankind.

Neil Armstrong – Apollo 11, 1969
Buzz Aldrin – Apollo 11, 1969
Pete Conrad – Apollo 12, 1969
Alan Bean – Apollo 12, 1969
Alan Shepard, Apollo 14, 1971
Edgar Mitchell – Apollo 14, 1971
David Scott – Apollo 15, 1971
James Irwin – Apollo 15, 1971
John Young – Apollo 16, 1972
Charles Duke – Apollo 16, 1972
Gene Cernan – Apollo 17, 1972
Harrison Schmitt – Apollo 17, 1972
There total is far greater than the rover China has sent to the moon....In Artemis programme they are going to return on the moon as well as there main objective is to land on The Mars.



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 630236
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, "sun-never-set Empire" and USSR also had a glorious history, and we would miss them.







Look at the amount difference which is spent on the space exploration and also it does not includes the $33.3 billion SpaceX company.


LKJ86 said:


> Yep, "sun-never-set Empire" and USSR also had a glorious history, and we would miss them.


And after the Corona Virus outbreak in Wuhan it seems true.


----------



## Beast

JohnWick said:


> As a matter of fact, there are six crewed landings on moon. Apollo 11,Apollo 12,Apollo 14,Apollo 15,Apoll 16 and Apollo 17.In total 12 astronauts have walked on the moon, including Armstrong and Aldrin.The other 10 who made it to the moon but stayed inside the module.These are all the astronauts who have taken that giant leap for mankind.
> 
> Neil Armstrong – Apollo 11, 1969
> Buzz Aldrin – Apollo 11, 1969
> Pete Conrad – Apollo 12, 1969
> Alan Bean – Apollo 12, 1969
> Alan Shepard, Apollo 14, 1971
> Edgar Mitchell – Apollo 14, 1971
> David Scott – Apollo 15, 1971
> James Irwin – Apollo 15, 1971
> John Young – Apollo 16, 1972
> Charles Duke – Apollo 16, 1972
> Gene Cernan – Apollo 17, 1972
> Harrison Schmitt – Apollo 17, 1972
> There total is far greater than the rover China has sent to the moon....In Artemis programme they are going to return on the moon as well as there main objective is to land on The Mars.
> 
> 
> View attachment 630257
> 
> Look at the amount difference which is spent on the space exploration and also it does not includes the $33.3 billion SpaceX company.
> 
> And after the Corona Virus outbreak in Wuhan it seems true.


There is no point in pulling out these dubious data make by American just to get bragging right for people like you...

Look at this chart also make by American bragging about US being the nation most prepare for epidemic and guess what...

https://www.statista.com/chart/20629/ability-to-respond-to-an-epidemic-or-pandemic/

Sure American did landed on moon in 1972 but I serious doubt of US space capabilities that in the era of 2020, US still need to depend on Russian to travel to ISS. You claim they have a massive budget. Yet they cant even produce a safe means to transport their astronaut in space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JohnWick

Beast said:


> Sure American did landed on moon in 1972 but I serious doubt of US space capabilities that in the era of 2020, US still need to depend on Russian to travel to ISS. You claim they have a massive budget. Yet they cant even produce a safe means to transport their astronaut in space.


NASA even had managed the safe return of the Apollo 13 crew which even suffered a blast in the space and you are talking about The ISS.
NASA has developed the Orion spaceship which can even put safely humans on The Mars.... SpaceX is also working, rather nearly developed their Starship which is also used for the safe travels of humans with Cargo to build a colony on the Mars.
Recent SpaceX has developed the Dragon spacecraft which is the safest way to Travel to the ISS.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256366000527732736


Beast said:


> There is no point in pulling out these dubious data make by American just to get bragging right for people like you...


Even at That time, their space rival USSR had congratulated USA on their great success of landing on the moon.Millions of people watch their lift off and landings.... They have hours footages recorded in their space module and on the lunar surface.... They had even broadcasted their landing live on their television from outer space.... You can also clearly see the landing modules of All the Apollo mission in the image of lunar surface taken by the satellites....They had also brought the moon's rock and sand back to the Earth.


----------



## Beast

JohnWick said:


> NASA even had managed the safe return of the Apollo 13 crew which even suffered a blast in the space and you are talking about The ISS.
> NASA has developed the Orion spaceship which can even put safely humans on The Mars.... SpaceX is also working, rather nearly developed their Starship which is also used for the safe travels of humans with Cargo to build a colony on the Mars.
> Recent SpaceX has developed the Dragon spacecraft which is the safest way to Travel to the ISS.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256366000527732736
> Even at That time, their space rival USSR hasd congratulated USA on their great success of landing on the moon.Millions of people watch their lift off and landings.... They have hours footages recorded in their space module and on the lunar surface.... They had even broadcasted their landing live on their television from outer space.... You can also clearly see the landing modules of All the Apollo mission in the image of lunar surface taken by the satellites....They had also brought the moon's rock and sand back to the Earth.


There is no point tall about past glory. Ask US to do it now. They can't. You are deluding yourself. Can't even send man to space and need Russia help. All these are facts, which u keep try avoiding to talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Memorian-QN from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*China's New Manned Spacecraft Completes Six Orbit Changes*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

JohnWick said:


> They forget to mention SpaceX starship.
> View attachment 630435
> 
> View attachment 630438
> 
> 
> They are again going to the moon....
> Artemis 3 is scheduled to return back to the moon.
> View attachment 630436
> 
> Here is the Wikipedia link
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemis_3
> 
> But this time they don't stop on The moon they even go to the Mars.




Can we leave out this penis-contest with the USA?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*China's experimental new-generation manned spaceship lands successfully*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258695598838099968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV


----------



## LKJ86

By 汪江波

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

By 汪江波

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国科普博览

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259391946335948800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Return capsule of China's manned spaceship arrives at launch center*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

KZ-1A










Via @快舟火箭首席科学家助理 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5B




Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 632096
> View attachment 632097
> View attachment 632098
> 
> Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weixin








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260560033416220676


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

KZ-1A




Via @中国航天科工 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 632096
> View attachment 632097
> View attachment 632098
> 
> Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weixin


*Chinese private space company to launch new rocket in 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Any update on CZ-9?







The critical 10m diameter ring complete in 2018.






500t engine verification complete in late 2017, according to the lead scientist. This is the most difficult part need to conquer for so called CZ-9 rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JD-1 engine
May 19, 2020







Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5 Y4
May 24, 2020













Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 633320
> View attachment 633321
> View attachment 633322
> 
> Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin


The world largest parachute.



LKJ86 said:


> Long March 5 Y4
> May 24, 2020
> View attachment 635228
> View attachment 635229
> View attachment 635231
> View attachment 635232
> 
> Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


For Mars mission in July?


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> For Mars mission in July?


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 635684
> View attachment 635685
> View attachment 635686
> View attachment 635687
> View attachment 635688
> View attachment 635689
> 
> Via CCTV 2


500tons thrust engine?


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

JD-1 engine
May 27, 2020













Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @李睿-lrmax from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 11













Via @中国航天报 and @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China Sends Two Satellites into Planned Orbit*





Long March 2D













Via @中国航天科技集团 and @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China to launch 1st Mars probe mission between July and August*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 陕西卫视

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

TQ-11 engine
June 5, 2020




Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> JD-1 engine
> May 27, 2020
> View attachment 635970
> View attachment 635971
> View attachment 635972
> View attachment 635973
> 
> Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo


JD-1 engine
June 6, 2020







Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 and @中国航天科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JD-1 engine
July 8, 2020





Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281060508070797313

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @五院通信卫星事业部 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

*China successfully launches APSTAR-6D telecommunication satellite*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

By 王晓学


----------



## JSCh

*Private Chinese rocket firm Galactic Energy completes key engine test*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/14 11:48:05



Galactic Energy's Ceres-1 launch vehicle during the ground firing test for its third-stage engine Photo: Courtersty of Galactic Energy

Private Chinese rocket firm Galactic Energy Co has successfully conducted a hydraulic test of the turbine pump of its liquid-fueled Welkin engine, domestic news portal thepaper.cn reported on Tuesday.

The company said the test showed the turbine pump has reached a leading level in the domestic market.

The large-range, variable condition turbine pump is a key component of the Welkin liquid oxygen/kerosene engine, which is the main engine of Pallas-1 rocket, which can be reused 50 times.

The turbine pump, with its high spinning speed, pushes pressurized oxidants and fuel from the tank to the rocket's thrust chamber.

Compared to traditional designs, Galactic Energy's solution significantly improves rotating speed, reduces sealing pressure, improves reliability and further simplifies the structure of turbine pump, reducing the total weight by 30-40 percent.

In follow-up joint tests, the turbine pump will be tested together with the rocket's gas generator, followed by a test of the liquid rocket's whole system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

TQ-11 engine
July 14, 2020










Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283064972973490176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283688385563901952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> JD-1 engine
> July 8, 2020
> View attachment 649156
> 
> Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo


JD-1 engine
July 17, 2020







Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 649371
> View attachment 649372
> View attachment 649373
> View attachment 649374
> View attachment 649375
> View attachment 649376
> View attachment 649377
> 
> Via @五院通信卫星事业部 from Weixin





LKJ86 said:


> *China successfully launches APSTAR-6D telecommunication satellite*







Via @五院通信卫星事业部 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> TQ-11 engine
> July 14, 2020
> View attachment 650999
> View attachment 651000
> View attachment 651001
> 
> Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weibo


TQ-11 engine













Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285212869735440385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大火箭 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团六院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @新华视点 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @装备科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航天501部 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @中科院长春光机所 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兰州空间技术物理研究所 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @林晓弈 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 655221
> View attachment 655222
> 
> Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


LMAO I had a dyslexic moment and read "ASES 011" with an extra S.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*China's Gaofen-7 Satellite Officially Put into Use*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296670760828719107Linkspace @Linkspace_China

A new project: suborbital reusable rocket (SRV-1, Test prototype code: RLV-T6). It is a 100% reusable launch vehicle, powered by a LOX-Methane pump-fed engine.

12:49 PM · Aug 21, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

*China launches new optical remote-sensing satellite Gaofen-9 05 on August 23, 2020*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

*Chinese commercial launch startup iSpace raises $172 million*
Darrell Etherington@etherington / 9:55 pm CST•August 25, 2020



*Image Credits: *Feature China / Barcroft Media / Barcroft Media / Getty Images

The private launch industry isn’t showing any signs of slowing down, and a new $172 million Series B round of funding for China commercial launch startup iSpace indicates it could be heating up internationally. The new funding was led by Beijing Financial Street Capital Operation Center, CICC Alpha  and Taizhonghe Capital,  and includes participation from existing shareholders.

The funding will primarily go toward development of iSpace’s planned “Hyperbola” space launch vehicle. The first of these sent satellites into space last July, making iSpace the first private Chinese launch company to mark that achievement. A larger rocket, called Hyperbola-2, is currently in development, and iSpace intends for the first-stage booster of that vehicle to be fully reusable, with vertical landing capabilities similar to those of SpaceX’s Falcon 9.

iSpace is developing reusable rocket engine technology to match, which is another use of the new injection of funding — as well as technical talent hiring to support all of the above. The goal is to perform a first test flight just to the Kalman line that defines the edge of space sometime early next year, using the first-stage booster of the Hyperbola-2 and including a powered landing. After that, it hopes to fly its first fully orbital mission before the end of next year.

Founded in 2016, iSpace previously raised $104.5 million, bringing its total funding to date to $276.5 million.


https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/25/chinese-commercial-launch-startup-ispace-raises-172-million/


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300724688075849728


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 4B
Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center
2020/09/07 13:57


----------



## LKJ86

*China plans to launch 12 IoT satellites next year*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-09-07 14:21:56 _| E_ditor: huaxia_


BEIJING, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- China will see intensive satellite launches for the country's space-based Internet-of-Things (IoT) network in 2021, sources with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) said.

The CASIC is scheduled to launch 12 satellites of the Xingyun project, China's first low-Earth-orbit narrowband constellation for IoT operated by its subsidiary Xingyun Satellite Co. The company plans to send a total of 80 satellites into space to complete the three-stage network around 2023.

The first stage of the project was completed after two satellites Xingyun-2 01 and 02 entered their orbits in May this year. The satellites utilize inter-satellite laser links, which enable them to communicate over long distances and hence upgrade the real-time performance of communication services.

The second stage will see 12 satellites launched next year, further improving the project's global service capability, said the CASIC.

The space-based IoT will have wide coverage and allow easy connection in all weathers and multiple fields. According to engineers, the Xingyun project is anticipated to solve IoT businesses' communication blind spots born from the deficient coverage of cellular wireless communication networks.





__





China plans to launch 12 IoT satellites next year - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 4B
> Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center
> 2020/09/07 13:57
> View attachment 667452

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @凌空天行 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Largest private rocket will be launched in '21*
2020-09-10 08:14:41China Daily

*ZQ 2's methane engine to be more environmentally friendly, reusable*

China's largest and most powerful private carrier rocket is scheduled to make its maiden flight next year, according to its developer.

The ZQ 2 liquid-propellant, medium-lift rocket is now under development at LandSpace in Beijing, one of the leading private rocket makers in China, and several parts to be used on the rocket have been manufactured and delivered, according to a statement from LandSpace.

By the end of August, two models of engines that will power the rocket had finished several rounds of ignition tests, the company said on Tuesday.

According to the company, the 49.5-meter ZQ 2 will have a diameter of 3.35 meters－the same as those of most of China's Long March-series rockets, and a liftoff weight of 216 metric tons. It will be propelled by LandSpace's TQ-12 methane rocket engine, the first of its kind in China.

Compared with traditional types of rocket engines that can function only once, a methane engine is reusable and more environmentally friendly.

Before LandSpace, only the United States' SpaceX and Blue Origin had begun development and testing of such a machine.

The ZQ 2 will be capable of placing a 4-ton satellite into a sun-synchronous orbit－about 500 kilometers above the Earth－or a 6-ton satellite to a low-Earth orbit with an altitude of 200 km.

The rocket's debut mission will ferry several small satellites or payloads to a sun-synchronous orbit, LandSpace executives have said, noting some domestic and foreign firms have reached out to the company with interest in the vessel.

To fund the ZQ 2 program, LandSpace raised 1.2 billion yuan ($175 million) in its latest round of financing from more than 10 government and private equity funds, achieving the largest-ever fundraising event in China's private space industry.

Within the past 12 months, the company raised a total of 1.8 billion yuan from domestic investors, said Zhang Changwu, founder and CEO of LandSpace.

"We will seize the opportunities offered by the large-scale deployment of satellites and invest more resources to improve our research and development capability on methane-propelled rockets," he said.

Zhang said mass production of the ZQ 2 and its engines will begin in the near future at LandSpace's Huzhou plant in Zhejiang province, the first privately owned carrier rocket factory in China and the largest of its kind in Asia.

The Huzhou facility will be able to produce about 15 ZQ 2 rockets and 200 TQ-12 engines per year starting in 2022, according to Zhang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Dear Admins,
Can you merge this thread with the other one about Space?
Too messy...


----------



## LKJ86

Via @长光卫星 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @观海听潮升 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China Starts Building First Maritime Spaceport*
China has begun to build its first maritime spaceport for rocket launches in its eastern province of Shandong to better serve its space exploration programs in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星与网络 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOTUU




----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306371422915375104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306318621694742538
Also article from the company (in Chinese) -> 『起源太空』11月发射全球第一个太空商业采矿机器人


----------



## LKJ86

*China to Launch Chang'e-5 Lunar Probe This Year*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @China航天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Long March-4B launches HaiYang-2C on September 21, 2020*


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

*China successfully launches two environmental monitoring satellites on September 27, 2020*


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @思源人工智能协同创新联盟 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5
















Via CCTV 13

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*China launches a new optical remote-sensing satellite on October 12, 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*China Applies Metal 3D Printing Technology to Carrier Rockets*
China is applying metal 3D printing technologies to its carrier rockets.

The technology applications were unveiled at the Second Innovation and Creativity Competition, held by China Aerospace Science and Technology Group from Wednesday to Friday.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

LKJ86 said:


> *China Applies Metal 3D Printing Technology to Carrier Rockets*
> China is applying metal 3D printing technologies to its carrier rockets.
> 
> The technology applications were unveiled at the Second Innovation and Creativity Competition, held by China Aerospace Science and Technology Group from Wednesday to Friday.


With the passing of the Export Control Law by China legislators, such products will not be exported. Now USA will really have to copy this and it is Chinese turn to call them copycat when it happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 682884
> View attachment 682885
> View attachment 682886
> View attachment 682887
> View attachment 682888
> 
> Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin


*China launches new remote-sensing satellites on October 26, 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太空经济 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324982196088680448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> With the passing of the Export Control Law by China legislators, such products will not be exported. Now USA will really have to copy this and it is Chinese turn to call them copycat when it happens.



keep dreaming


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

dbc said:


> keep dreaming


_Can't help you here since among many thing you are lacking, you are also in a stage of denial. 
In fact new reports and an analysis of the released data has already started to show some significant effects. 
The Export Control Law will affects many nations esp. USA, India in particular. 
Just like the National Security Law. Since its introduction, Hong Kong police has effectively put an end to secessionist movements as well as foreign interference.
Now NSA contractors, NED sponsored NGO dare not to enter Hong Kong, etc. 
Now Benny Lai, Joshua Wong, etc have their wings completely clipped off.  
BTW in 3D Printing Technology China is way ahead of USA or the rest of the world. 
USA may have stolen some of these technologies from China and as usual claimed it as Americans. Now you know why they wanted to steal Tik Tok or WeChat. 
 _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## dbc

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _BTW in 3D Printing Technology China is way ahead of USA or the rest of the world.
> USA may have stolen some of these technologies from China and as usual claimed it as Americans. Now you know why they wanted to steal Tik Tok or WeChat.
> _



Yeah! sure China is ahead in 3D Printing ...once again refer to my earlier advise...keep dreaming


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

dbc said:


> Yeah! sure China is ahead in 3D Printing ...once again refer to my earlier advise...keep dreaming


  
_An advice coming from a wetdreamer. 

You must be pretty excited that apart from wetting you bed, you were drooling as well.

In your dream, your malls and shopping complexes are filled with folks without masks and no social distancing. 

My suggestion to you. 
There is no need to dream. 

if China allows individuals like you from COVID nation to enter their country, those are the scenes from your dreams._







_These may be dream cars for many. The changing color makes it so._

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

dbc said:


> Sure I dream of driving a car called HiPhi that looks like the result of a giant tangerine having intercourse with a London bus.
> You win, I dream of living in China amongst high IQ Chinese people under the care of loving Grandpa Xi the pig farmer.
> 
> Grandpa Xi please let me live in your COVID free Utopia 😭
> 
> China #1


That is why u can only live in dream. Pls dont come and pollute us, u disease riddle American.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

November 10, 2020








Via @凌空天行 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin


----------



## JSCh

星际荣耀空间科技​11月11日 23:56 来自 星际荣耀火箭发射超话​2020年11月11日，星际荣耀自主研发的焦点一号可重复使用液氧甲烷发动机（以下简称“焦点一号”）顺利完成500秒二次启动摇摆热试车。 _L_星际荣耀空间科技的微博视频​
*Interstellar Glory Space Technology
November 11th 23:56 *

On November 11, 2020, the Jiaodian-1 reusable liquid oxygen methane engine (hereinafter referred to as "JD-1") independently researched and developed by Interstellar Glory(iSpace) successfully completed the 500-second twice re-start gimbal hot test.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86

November 12, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 686864
> 
> Via @goneless from Weibo







Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4570857213984787?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> November 12, 2020
> View attachment 687798













Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5













Via @空天逐梦V from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5













Via 史啸

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China prepares to launch Long March-5 rocket for Chang'e-5 mission*
China prepares to launch the Long March-5 rocket for the Chang'e-5 lunar mission later this month. The rocket has been vertically transported to the launch area in Wenchang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China’s 1st deep space antenna array system has been put into use at the ground station in Kashgar*
China’s 1st deep space antenna array system has been put into use at the ground station in Kashgar, NW China’s Xinjiang. Consisting of four 35m-diameter antennas, the system will support spacecraft tracking and monitoring missions including Tianwen-1 Mars probe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *China’s 1st deep space antenna array system has been put into use at the ground station in Kashgar*
> China’s 1st deep space antenna array system has been put into use at the ground station in Kashgar, NW China’s Xinjiang. Consisting of four 35m-diameter antennas, the system will support spacecraft tracking and monitoring missions including Tianwen-1 Mars probe.




















Via @装备科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 5







Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329407187806949377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @零壹空间科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

杜季虹​11月16日 12:40 来自 vivo X20全面屏手机​电子火箭+垂直回收，星云-1快成了！深蓝航天正在陕西铜川做低空蚱蜢实验，跟星际荣耀一个进度，明年有惊喜！​
*Du Jihong
November 16th 12:40 from the vivo X20 full-screen phone*

Electronic rocket + vertical recovery, Nebula-1 is almost ready! Deep Blue Aerospace is doing a low-altitude grasshopper experiment in Tongchuan, Shaanxi, and it is same progress with Interstellar Glory, and there will be surprises next year!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

​Look like other private rocket company are not to be outdone !

Today, two more private companies in China report their progress in their rocket first stage recovery or reusable technology.

China航天​今天 09:57​【双曲线二号着陆装置伸缩杆末位锁定首轮试验圆满成功】近期，星际荣耀在北京某地开展了双曲线二号可重复使用运载火箭着陆装置伸缩杆末位锁定试验，以确保着陆装置在火箭垂直回收过程中正常工作，起到支撑作用。首轮试验取得圆满成功。锁定装置的可靠性决定了火箭能否成功着陆，而着陆装置的伸缩杆间的末位锁定是着陆装置展开过程中的关键动作。为此，星际荣耀对着陆装置伸缩杆的末位锁定装置展开了试验。
在首轮试验中，通过对不同的冲击载荷、不同的杆间速度下的伸缩杆末位锁定进行测试，用以模拟着陆装置伸缩杆的两根金属杆之间的锁定装置在不同工况下都能实现有效锁定，成功验证了锁定装置的可靠性、抗冲击能力和抗疲劳能力；试验中，通过高速摄影、应变测量等方式，获取了着陆装置展开过程中的杆间相对速度、冲击载荷等关键数据，试验取得了圆满成功。
除着陆装置伸缩杆末位锁定试验外，星际荣耀后续还将进行一系列地面试验，为2021年双曲线二号可重复使用运载火箭一子级的米级、公里级、百公里级垂直起降回收试验，以及后续的双曲线二号首次入轨发射奠定坚实的基础。
( 北京星际荣耀空间科技有限公司)​
*China Aerospace
Today at 09:57*

[The first round of telescopic pole locking test of the Hyperbolic II landing device was successfully completed] 

Recently, Interstellar Glory carried out a hyperbolic II reusable launch vehicle landing device telescopic pole end locking test in Beijing to ensure the landing device works normally during the vertical recovery of the rocket and plays a supporting role. The first round of trials was a complete success. The reliability of the locking device determines whether the rocket can successfully land, and the final locking between the telescopic rods of the landing device is a key action during the deployment of the landing device. To this end, Interstellar Glory launched an experiment on the end locking device of the telescopic pole of the landing device.

In the first round of tests, the end-position locking of the telescopic rod under different impact loads and different inter-rod speeds was tested to simulate the locking device between the two metal rods of the landing gear telescopic rod under different working conditions. Both can achieve effective locking, successfully verifying the reliability, impact resistance and fatigue resistance of the locking device; in the test, through high-speed photography, strain measurement, etc., the relative speed between the rods and the impact load during the deployment of the landing device were obtained.

In addition to the landing device telescopic rod end locking test, Interstellar Glory will also conduct a series of ground tests in the future, to lay a solid foundation for hyperbolic 2 reusable launch vehicle's first stage vertical take-off and landing at the meter, kilometer, and hundred kilometers level. 

(Beijing Interstellar Glory Space Technology Co., Ltd.)






===========++++++++===========​
航天爱好者网​今天 14:38 来自 微博视频 已编辑​【今天这两家一定是商量好的】我国民营航天企业天兵科技研制了具有自主知识产权的回收复用试验箭“天梭一号”，并于近日完成了30吨级一级箭体回收着陆装置地面跌落试验，试验取得圆满成功，充分考核了回收着陆装置设计的合理性。

官方称系国内首次30吨级重量回收，试验验证跌落高度为2.0m，落地速度达6.3m/s，实际测量该缓冲装置可将综合过载降低到2.5g以下，跌落试验中验证了倾角8°情况下的可靠回收，能够适应恶劣的姿态偏差工况。在不同工况下，该回收缓冲装置能够有效防止“二次弹跳”，可确保一级箭体着陆的平稳性。

网站文章链接：_O_网页链接​
*Space Enthusiast Network
Today 14:38 from Weibo
*
Private aerospace company Tianbing Technology has developed a reusable test rocket "Tiansuo One" with independent intellectual property rights, and recently completed the ground drop test of the 30-ton first-stage rocket body recovery landing device. The test was a complete success and fully assessed the feasibility of the design.

Officially, it is the first 30-ton weight recovery test in China. The test drop height is 2.0m, landing speed is 6.3m/s, actual measurement indicate that the buffering can reduce the overall load to less than 2.5g, the drop test also verified adaptability to harsh attitude deviation working conditions of reliable recovery at an inclination angle of 8°. Under various working conditions, the recovery buffering device can effectively prevent "second bounce", and ensure the smooth landing of the first-stage rocket body.

Website article link: O page link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_China launched robotic spacecraft to the lunar surface to collect rock samples and return. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

The *4K (2160p) 120FPS* footage of the Chang'e-5 launch 20201124:

*【4K 120FPS】燃！超清嫦娥五号发射影像：脚踏热土，仰望星空*


https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1EZ4y1G7fe




Some beautiful shots of the launch:
















Yuan Wang class tracking ship No. 5 and 6 are in the depths of the ocean to escort the Chang’e 5 launch 20201124:















*More pictures, GIFs, footages at the Weibo account of 我们的太空 "Our Space":*


https://weibo.com/u/6528178851?is_all=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## samsara

*China launches ambitious mission to bring back samples from the Moon*

_Chang’e 5 could bring back the first lunar dirt we’ve seen since 1976_

By Loren Grush @lorengrush | The Verge Nov 23, 2020, 5:08pm EST





_Long March 5 No. 5 carrier rocket launched the Chang'e-5 spacecraft 20201124_

Today, China successfully launched its most ambitious mission to the Moon to date — this one designed to bring a handful of lunar rocks back to Earth before the end of the year. If successful, it’ll be the first time in nearly half a century that dirt from the Moon has been returned to Earth and the first time that China has retrieved materials from another world.

The mission, called Chang’e 5, is the latest in a *long line of lunar missions that China has been conducting over the last decade*. *In 2013*, the country made its *first soft landing on the Moon with Chang’e 3*, making China just one of three nations to put a spacecraft on the lunar surface. Then in *December 2018, China launched Chang’e 4* and successfully put a lander and rover on the far side of the Moon in early 2019 — a feat that no other nation has accomplished.

Now with Chang’e 5, China plans to bring back samples of the Moon. So far, only two nations — the United States and the former Soviet Union — have ever returned materials from the Moon. Chang’e 5 could soon be next, and lessons learned from this mission could put the country on course *for even more complex flights to the Moon in the future*.





_Chang'e-5's solar panels open 20201124_

_*“This is one thing that the Chinese space program is very good at,”*_ Andrew Jones, a freelance reporter specializing in China’s space program, tells The Verge. _*“They set incremental targets and goals, and they build on what they’ve achieved and make more ambitious targets.”*_

But first, a lot of things have to go right, and Chang’e 5 is perhaps the most complicated mission that China has ever launched. For one thing, the mission is fairly heavy, with all of the hardware needed for the roundtrip Moon flight weighing in at about *8.2 metric tons* or around 18,000 pounds. To get Chang’e 5 en route to the Moon, China used its most powerful rocket, the *Long March 5*. The rocket took off from Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site located in south China.

*Live: China launches Chang'e-5 lunar mission with Long March-5 rocket 嫦娥五号“挖土”之旅启航 - CGTN 20201124 (Long live-footage over 01:40:30)*









_Another view of the scene as posted in Weibo account of 我们的太空 "Our Space" 20201124_

The Long March 5 lofted a total of *four robotic spacecraft for Chang’e *5, which will work together to bring back between 2 to 4 kilograms of lunar sample back to Earth, according to Jones. The quartet starts off its journey together, traveling to the Moon in a big pack. One of the four includes a service spacecraft that will help provide solar power and propel the group to the Moon. After entering the Moon’s orbit, two of the spacecraft — a lander and a vehicle to take off from the lander — will break away and descend to the surface. The lander will then use instruments to drill into the Moon, passing along the material it collects to the ascent vehicle sitting on top.

*That ascent vehicle will then act as a mini-rocket*, taking off from the Moon and meeting up with the hardware still in lunar orbit. Once it docks with the service spacecraft, the lunar sample will pass into the *fourth spacecraft *— *a capsule designed to land back on Earth*. The trio will then leave lunar orbit and head back to Earth. Eventually, the return capsule will break away with its precious materials inside. Since it will be coming in so fast from the Moon, *the capsule will actually bounce off the Earth’s atmosphere once before diving toward the planet and eventually landing in Siziwang County, Inner Mongolia.*

All in all, it should be a quick mission, *lasting just 23 days or so* from launch to landing of the lunar material, Jones says. That’s because Chang’e 5 is not designed to survive the harsh lunar night, a two-week period that occurs every month when part of the Moon’s surface is plunged into darkness and temperatures can drop well below -208 degrees Fahrenheit (*-130 degrees Celsius*). To survive such an extreme environment, the surface spacecraft would need to be equipped with special heating instruments — such as radioisotope generators that radioactively decay over time and generate warmth. Previous Chang’e missions included these generators to survive the lunar night, but such materials are missing on Chang’e 5 since this is designed to be a quick “grab and go” mission.

That means in less than a month, China could bring back the first samples of the Moon returned to Earth since the Cold War era. US astronauts famously brought back lunar rocks collected during the Apollo missions in the 1960s and ’70s, while the former Soviet Union performed a handful of successful lunar sample return missions in the 1970s. In fact, *the last time lunar rocks came back to Earth occurred in 1976 with the Soviet Union’s Luna 24 robotic probe*.

Chang’e 5 is targeting a particularly enticing part of the Moon called *Oceanus Procellarum*. This unexplored area has relatively few craters on its surface compared to other parts of the Moon. One theory is that volcanic activity may have occurred in this area late in the Moon’s life, smoothing away craters that were there before. Getting samples from this region could provide scientists with a better understanding of when this volcanic activity might have occurred, providing a better snapshot of how the Moon formed and evolved over time.

“It’s a big deal for the science community in China, and also the data will be keenly followed by scientists internationally,” Jones says.

*The complexity of Chang’e 5 is also a deliberate choice for China*, according to Jones, as it will allow the country *to test out how to rendezvous and dock spacecraft in orbit around the Moon*. China could have opted for the ascent vehicle to take the lunar samples all the way back to Earth. But Jones notes that the meetup in lunar orbit is meant to test out capabilities needed on future missions. A mission designed to return samples from Mars could certainly draw from Chang’e 5. But it’s also important to note that this mission is very similar in its flight profile to that of NASA’s Apollo missions, which used similar techniques for putting people on the Moon.

“This is much more of an Apollo kind of mission profile than it was for the Soviet robotic lunar sample return,” says Jones. “So the idea is that they’re playing out and practicing for future crewed missions to the Moon.”


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Chang’e-5 launch | SciNews 20201124 (6-min footage, FHD)





The Long March-5 Y5 launch vehicle launched the Chang’e-5 lunar probe from the Wenchang Space Launch Center, Hainan Province, China, on 23 November 2020, at 20:30 UTC (24 November, 04:30 local time). Chang’e-5 (嫦娥五号) is China’s first mission to attempt to collect samples from the Moon and bring them back to Earth. Credit: China Central Television (CCTV)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.25:*

_The Chang'e-5 lunar probe made its *first course correction* this evening, igniting its 3000N main engine for a little over 2 seconds.

The 8.2-tonne spacecraft is currently *in transfer orbit to the moon*, about 160,000 km from Earth._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331294545628184577

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China's Chang'e-5 mission explained in 100 seconds | Xinhua 2020.11.25*

_China's #ChangE5 probe is on its way to collect the youngest pieces of the moon ever returned to Earth. Find out what's special about the mission. #LunarProbe_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Long March 5 in 2020*




Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Sit from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.25:

_The Chang'e-5 lunar probe carried out this evening, at 10:06 p.m. Beijing time, its *2nd trajectory correction* by turning on its *two 150N engines* for a little over 6 seconds.

The craft has been in flight for *41 hours* and is approximately *270,000 km from Earth*. Everything is nominal._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331622695109160961
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*China's Chang'e-5 probe completes SECOND orbital correction*

CGTN | Updated 07:03, 26-Nov-2020

Chang'e-5, China's lunar probe, has successfully carried out its SECOND orbital correction at 10:06 p.m. on Wednesday and continued its trip to the moon, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

This follows its first trajectory correction maneuver at 10:06 p.m. on Tuesday.

The operations, according to CNSA, is designed to keep the spacecraft on the right track.

During the maneuver, the probe's two 150N engines work for six seconds.

The Chang'e-5 probe has flown for about 41 hours and is about 270,000 kilometers away from the Earth as of the second orbit correction. All systems of the probe are in good condition.

_In general, a spacecraft has to carry out several trajectory correction maneuvers before a successful landing._

*Before a space flight, engineers will design a reference trajectory to describe the planned path of the spacecraft. But because of the uncertainty and disturbances in space, the spacecraft may drift away from the planned path. Sometimes even the pressure of sunlight on the spacecraft can add up over time and push the spacecraft off course.*

*So the control team on the ground has to closely monitor data and keep track of the spacecraft position in order to get it back on course. They need to calculate the data, create a set of commands and carry out multiple testings before uplinking these commands to the probe.*

The lunar probe was carried by the Long March-5 rocket and blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern province of Hainan at 4:30 a.m. on Tuesday. 

The mission, named after the ancient Chinese goddess of the moon, will seek to collect lunar material to help scientists understand more about the moon's origin and formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Mighty Long March 9 carrier rocket set to debut in 2030*

By ZHAO LEI in Haikou | China Daily | Updated: 2020-11-26 07:22

*The China National Space Administration [CNSA] has revealed design specifications about the Long March 9, a super-heavy carrier rocket that will likely become one of the world's largest and mightiest launch vehicles.*

Xu Hongliang, secretary-general of the administration, said on Tuesday (11/24) afternoon in Haikou, capital of Hainan province, that the Long March 9 is *in the research and development stage* and is *expected to enter service around 2030*.

*The super-heavy rocket will be 93 meters tall, have a liftoff weight of 4,140 metric tons and a thrust power of 5,760 tons. Its core stage will be about 10 meters in diameter*, Xu said at the Wenchang International Aviation and Aerospace Forum's opening ceremony on Tuesday.

The craft will be so powerful that it will be able to transport spacecraft with a *combined **weight of 140 tons** to a low-Earth orbit* hundreds of kilometers above the planet, he said.

Li Benqi, deputy head of the Wenchang Space Launch Center's planning department, said at the opening ceremony that the rocket will *also be able to place spaceships **weighing up to 50 tons** in an Earth-moon transfer trajectory* for lunar expeditions.

He added that the [Wenchang] *center will construct a new launchpad and new testing and support facilities for the Long March 9*.

Engineers at *China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp [CASC]*, the country's *leading space contractor*, have *started to conduct tests on the 500-ton-thrust liquid oxygen/kerosene engine*, which is expected *to become the nation's most powerful rocket engine*, the company said.

*Once Long March 9 enters operation, its **carrying capacity will be more than five times** that of Long March 5, currently the mightiest and tallest in China's rocket family.*

*The 20-story-tall Long March 5 has a liftoff weight of 869 tons and a maximum carrying capacity of 25 tons to a low-Earth orbit.* A Long March 5 was launched early on Tuesday morning to send China's biggest lunar probe-Chang'e 5-to the moon.

*The Long March 9 will be crucial in realizing the nation's ambitious plans for manned missions to the moon and sending large robotic spacecraft into deep space.*

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp has estimated that about *10 Long March 9s will be needed each year from 2030 to 2035* in China to serve the nation's robust demand for heavy-lift rockets.

More than 300 officials, scientists, engineers, business representatives and delegates from overseas space organizations took part in the two-day forum, the first of its kind in Hainan.

The island province in South China is determined *to develop local space-related industries as a new engine for its economy*, local officials said.

_Ma Zhiping in Haikou contributed to this story.

Some older pics from internet:




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

TQ-11 & TQ-12 engines



















Via https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404575874308505685#_0

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

“鸣凤”一号液氧甲烷发动机

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332686704923222016

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China's Chang'e-5 probe enters lunar orbit*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-11-28 22:49:31 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-5 probe decelerated and entered the lunar orbit on Saturday, completing a vital step on its way to collect and return moon samples, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced.

After flying about 112 hours from Earth, an engine on the probe ignited when it was 400 km away from the surface of the moon at 8:58 p.m. and shut down after about 17 minutes, the CNSA said.

The probe performed the braking without incident and entered the lunar orbit successfully, according to the real-time monitoring data.

Chang'e-5, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender, and a returner, has carried out two orbital corrections during the Earth-Moon transfer, achieving its expected goals.

Afterward, it will adjust the altitude and inclination of its orbit around the moon. When the time is appropriate, the lander-ascender combination will separate from the orbiter-returner combination, implement a soft landing on the near side of the moon, and carry out automatic sampling as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.29:

_On November 28 at 8:58 p.m. Beijing time, the Chinese Chang'e-5 lunar probe *successfully braked to enter the 400 km lunar orbit*, after 112 hours of flight._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332862685709418499
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*From 中国航天旅游 @Longmarch13 on 2020.11.28:*

_At 20:58 on November 28, Beijing time, the Chang'e-5 probe flew to the moon for about 112 hours and *successfully ignited a 3000N engine at a distance of about 400 kilometers from the lunar surface*. About 17 minutes later, the engine shut down normally. According to the monitoring and judgment of real-time telemetry data, the Chang'e-5 probe braked normally in recent months and entered the orbit around the moon smoothly._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332701612759015424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333035839220183042

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333049567726751746Andrew Jones @AJ_FI

Chinese launch firm iSpace has been conducting wind tunnel tests of the first stage of the Hyperbola-2 methalox launcher, which it plans to land vertically and reuse. VTVL tests at the meter, kilometer & 100 km level planned for 2021. https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's Chang'e-5 probe decelerates again - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's Chang'e-5 probe decelerates again*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-11-29 23:01:52 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Nov. 29 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-5 probe performed braking for the second time at 20:23 p.m. Sunday (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

After the deceleration, the probe started flying in a near circular orbit from an elliptical path around the moon, said the CNSA.

In the next step, the lander-ascender combination of the spacecraft will separate from its orbiter-returner combination.

The lander-ascender combination will execute a soft landing on the moon to collect the country's first samples from an extraterrestrial body.

The probe decelerated for the first time and entered the lunar orbit on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bshifter

Lander separation success, final burn Dec 3rd UTC 04:23 landing will be around 04:33

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

*From 中国航天旅游 @Longmarch13 on 2020.11.30:*

_*Super detailed! Detailed time node list of follow-up mission of chang'e-5*_








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333306648362962945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's Chang'e-5 probe prepares to land on moon - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's Chang'e-5 probe prepares to land on moon*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-11-30 10:37:55 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-5 probe is preparing for a soft landing on the moon to undertake the country's first collection of samples from an extraterrestrial body.

The lander-ascender combination of the spacecraft separated from its orbiter-returner combination at 4:40 a.m. Monday (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

Launched on Nov. 24, Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in China's aerospace history, as well as the world's first moon-sample mission for more than 40 years.

The spacecraft is performing well and communication with ground control is normal, CNSA said.

The lander-ascender combination will execute a soft landing on the moon and carry out automatic sampling. The orbiter-returner will continue orbiting about 200 km above the lunar surface and wait for rendezvous and docking with the ascender.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Most recent news?!! 

(3) Andrew Jones auf Twitter: "Coverage of the Chang'e-5 landing attempt, confirmed earlier today by China Lunar Exploration Program, has ended. Currently don't know if the attempt has been called off, an issue with the spacecraft, or higher powers suddenly nervous over coverage." / Twitter



> Coverage of the Chang'e-5 landing attempt, confirmed earlier today by China Lunar Exploration Program, has ended. Currently don't know if the attempt has been called off, an issue with the spacecraft, or higher powers suddenly nervous over coverage.



视频直播 (weibo.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Most recent news?!!
> 
> (3) Andrew Jones auf Twitter: "Coverage of the Chang'e-5 landing attempt, confirmed earlier today by China Lunar Exploration Program, has ended. Currently don't know if the attempt has been called off, an issue with the spacecraft, or higher powers suddenly nervous over coverage." / Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 视频直播 (weibo.com)


GOOD NEWS


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> GOOD NEWS




You have confirmation??

All I found was this:


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> You have confirmation??
> 
> All I found was this:
> 
> View attachment 692308


Successful landing

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://live.media.weibo.com/show?id=1042152:d0f7fdfe898a01b61d5979643f4a849d



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333795156412096519

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*Live: Special coverage of China's Chang'e-5 landing operation*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

https://weibo.com/2656274875/JwzY5a4MS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 692545
> View attachment 692546
> 
> View attachment 692547


I want to go to the moon, one way ticket is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Chang’e-5 landing (Onboard Camera View)*






*Chang’e-5 collecting lunar samples*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's Chang'e-5 completes sampling on moon - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's Chang'e-5 completes sampling on moon*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-03 11:32:41 _| _Editor: huaxia_









BEIJING, Dec. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-5 probe has completed sampling on the moon, and the samples have been sealed inside the spacecraft, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced Thursday morning.

Launched on Nov. 24, the spacecraft landed on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1, tasked with retrieving China's first samples from an extraterrestrial body.

After the spacecraft worked for about 19 hours on the moon, the sampling ended at 10:00 p.m. Wednesday (Beijing Time), and the samples were stowed in a container inside the ascender of the probe as planned, said CNSA.

By using data sent back by the probe, researchers simulated the sampling procedure in a lab, providing an important basis for the operation on the moon.

The lunar regolith penetrating radar and other payloads installed on the lander have carried out scientific exploration as planned and provided information support for sampling.

The probe has withstood temperatures of over 100 degrees Celsius on the lunar surface.

The probe has adopted two methods of moon sampling, including using drills to collect subsurface samples and grabbing samples on the surface with a robotic arm. Diverse samples at different sites have been gathered.

The moon samples have been sealed inside the spacecraft to ensure that they are kept in a vacuum and free from the influence of the external environment during its return to the Earth.

The Chang'e-5 probe is equipped with multiple payloads including a landing camera, panorama camera, lunar regolith penetrating radar and lunar mineralogical spectrometer, which detects lunar surface topography and mineral composition, as well as the moon's shallow subsurface structure.

Before the sample drilling process, the lunar regolith penetrating radar analyzed the subsurface structure in the sampling area, offering data reference for sampling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese spacecraft takes off from moon with samples - Xinhua | English.news.cn
*Chinese spacecraft takes off from moon with samples*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-03 23:31:46 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 3 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese spacecraft carrying the country's first lunar samples blasted off from the moon late Thursday, the China National Space Administration announced.

This represented the first-ever Chinese spacecraft to take off from an extraterrestrial body.

China's Chang'e-5 probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

After the samples were collected and sealed, the ascender of Chang'e-5 took off from the lunar surface, and is expected to complete unmanned rendezvous and docking with the orbiter-returner in lunar orbit, an unprecedented feat.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in Chinese aerospace history, as well as the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## vi-va



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

Wow ... I can only congratulate:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334523926404362240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334521613337948161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334540212525887491

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 693050
> View attachment 693051







__





China's space agency releases images of national flag unfurled on moon - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's space agency releases images of national flag unfurled on moon*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-04 18:02:39 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 4 (Xinhua) -- The China National Space Administration Friday released images showing China's national flag unfurled from the Chang'e-5 probe on the moon.

The images were taken by a panoramic camera installed on the lander-ascender combination of the probe, before the ascender blasted off from the moon with lunar samples late Thursday.

In one of the images, a robotic arm to collect lunar samples can be seen next to the flag.

China's Chang'e-5 probe was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

After the samples were collected and sealed, the ascender of Chang'e-5 took off from the lunar surface late Thursday, and is expected to carry out unmanned rendezvous and docking with the orbiter-returner in lunar orbit, an unprecedented feat.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in Chinese aerospace history, as well as the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's space agency releases images of national flag unfurled on moon - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xinhuanet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's space agency releases images of national flag unfurled on moon*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-04 18:02:39 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 4 (Xinhua) -- The China National Space Administration Friday released images showing China's national flag unfurled from the Chang'e-5 probe on the moon.
> 
> The images were taken by a panoramic camera installed on the lander-ascender combination of the probe, before the ascender blasted off from the moon with lunar samples late Thursday.
> 
> In one of the images, a robotic arm to collect lunar samples can be seen next to the flag.
> 
> China's Chang'e-5 probe was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.
> 
> After the samples were collected and sealed, the ascender of Chang'e-5 took off from the lunar surface late Thursday, and is expected to carry out unmanned rendezvous and docking with the orbiter-returner in lunar orbit, an unprecedented feat.
> 
> Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in Chinese aerospace history, as well as the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.




Congrats you guys on Change e 5s success , Isn't Linkspace doing VTVL landing reusable rockets ?

And when is the Long March 9 rolling out is it 2030 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Chang’e-5 seen by NASA’s Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

LKJ86 said:


> *Chang’e-5 seen by NASA’s Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter*



Hey that's pretty cool , I remember this orbiter seeing the Chandryaan 2 mission's lander all destroyed after it failed to land on the lunar surface

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识杂志王亚男 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

SpaceMan18 said:


> Congrats you guys on Change e 5s success , Isn't Linkspace doing VTVL landing reusable rockets ?
> 
> And when is the Long March 9 rolling out is it 2030 ?


Thank you. Yes, there are more than one private companies in China doing reusable rockets.
2030 as planned if I remember right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

vi-va said:


> Thank you. Yes, there are more than one private companies in China doing reusable rockets.
> 2030 as planned if I remember right.



China will be the second nation to make VTVL landing reusable rockets I bet , I just wished CCP didn't force the copycat mentality to China. Which forced China to not being able to work with NASA. 

But no worries China will have it's own space station soon and future Lunar and hopefully Mars missions and Voyager like probes.


----------



## Deino

Only about one hour left ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335210662805561353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

SpaceMan18 said:


> China will be the second nation to make VTVL landing reusable rockets I bet , *I just wished CCP didn't force the copycat mentality to China. Which forced China to not being able to work with NASA.*
> 
> But no worries China will have it's own space station soon and future Lunar and hopefully Mars missions and Voyager like probes.


???? what a thought ????

WHY do you blame China for what the US CONgress did???

What kind of mentality do you have?

Don't you see that simply doing nothing, still the political class in D.C. will be chasing Chinese entities? They will just invent thousands of reasons... only the brainwashed cannot see

Don't you understand that the US accept no rivalry let alone peer rivalry but submission incl. vassal state only???

Please don't spit your offending BS here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

CAPRICORN-88 said:


>


I think the cinematic are awesome and the capture some awesome videos like landing, ascending, rendezvous and sealing, very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> I think the cinematic are awesome and the capture some awesome videos like landing, ascending, rendezvous and sealing, very nice


World first autonomous docking in lunar orbit space. Previous are all manual docking from apollo mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*From Andrew Jones @AJ_FI on 2020.12.06:*

*Success. The Chang'e-5 ascent vehicle and orbiter have completed rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit. Massive step towards bringing home fresh lunar samples.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335339083829219328
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*China completes first spacecraft rendezvous, docking in lunar orbit*
XINHUA 2020-12-06 -- longest footage so far, 04:32






_The ascender of China's Chang'e-5 probe successfully rendezvoused and docked with the orbiter-returner combination in lunar orbit at 5:42 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Sunday, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) has announced._

_This is the first time Chinese spacecraft have carried out rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit.

The samples collected on the moon had been transferred from the ascender to the returner safely by 6:12 a.m., said the CNSA._

_*Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in Chinese aerospace history, as well as the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.*_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Chang'e 5 docked and transferred the samples of moon, funtastics gripped each other over moon orbit*






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Chang'e 5 Lander Ascending Stage and Orbiter Docking/Lunar Sample Container Transfer, 20201206 05:42 BJT*






_*The FIRST EVER automatic docking of two spacecraft and robotic transfer of things outside of Earth's orbit.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*_

*Onboard camera: Chang‘e-5 ascender orbiter docking & sample transfer - China Lunar sampling Chang'e-5*






*Footage is sourced from Bilibili*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

SpaceMan18 said:


> BS ? It's proven though and I think the Chinese even agree about the copycat culture
> 
> To fix a problem you have to see accept it first


Then explain what do you mean by "copycat" case(s) that made the US Congress barring any cooperation between NASA and CNSA, the policies that deny any space cooperation between the USA and China incl. the Chinese participation in the ISS, EU Galileo GNSS Project (based on the US pressure) as well as the using the Chinese services for the space launch of any satellite containing the US part and/or technology -- just like the semiconductor embargo on Huawei with intent to kill or block its advancement.

So, name your copycat cases which you opined as the causes of such denial!

Be specific and verifiable. Do not just accuse in general hiding behind the obscurity!!!

Let us all judge here in open for such heavy and offending accusation! 

This PakDef forum is NOT an MSM premise where one can hide behind obscurity and random accusations then flees with no accountability!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> BS ? It's proven though and I think the Chinese even agree about the copycat culture
> 
> To fix a problem you have to see accept it first


More like you cant accept China is now innovating too and can copy only. I guess China 5G is also copy from US. Oops! US do not have 5G and China hold most patent for 5G tech. Wonder where they copy from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__





China completes first spacecraft rendezvous, docking in lunar orbit - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China completes first spacecraft rendezvous, docking in lunar orbit*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-06 06:02:33 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- The ascender of China's Chang'e-5 probe successfully rendezvoused and docked with the orbiter-returner combination in lunar orbit, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced Sunday.

This is the first time Chinese spacecraft have carried out rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit.

The samples collected on the moon have been transferred from the ascender to the returner, said the CNSA.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in Chinese aerospace history, as well as the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

The Chang'e-5 probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

After the samples were collected and sealed, the ascender of Chang'e-5 took off from the lunar surface on Dec. 3.

Next, the orbiter-returner will separate from the ascender, and wait for the right time to return to Earth.







__





Orbiter-returner combination of Chang'e-5 separates from ascender - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*Orbiter-returner combination of Chang'e-5 separates from ascender*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-06 14:35:47 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- The orbiter and returner combination of China's Chang'e-5 probe successfully separated from the spacecraft's ascender at 12:35 p.m. Sunday (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The orbiter-returner combination will continue to orbit the moon, and wait for the right time to return to Earth with lunar samples.

Earlier on Sunday, the probe's ascender successfully rendezvoused and docked with the orbiter-returner combination in lunar orbit.

This is the first time a Chinese spacecraft has carried out rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit.

The samples collected on the moon have been transferred from the ascender to the returner, the CNSA said.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in China's aerospace history. It is also the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

The Chang'e-5 probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

The returner of the probe is expected to land at the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in mid-December.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China is building a new production base in the eastern coastal city of Haiyang, Shandong Province, for solid rockets | **Xinhua | 2020-12-05*






*China Rocket Company* and the government of *Haiyang* signed a contract, pledging to build a 163-hectare production base for solid-propellant rockets.

The base will be able *to produce 20 solid-propellant rockets annually, incl. Smart Dragon series carrier rockets*, upon completion. The production base will also offer services such as rocket assembling, testing and seaborne rocket launch for domestic and overseas aerospace companies.

The base is part of a comprehensive aerospace project currently under construction in Haiyang. The project includes an *aerospace industrial park*, a *homeport for seaborne rocket launches* and an aerospace-themed tourist park.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new Earth observation satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn
*China launches new Earth observation satellite*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-06 14:48:50 _| _Editor: huaxia_

XICHANG, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new Earth observation satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 11:58 a.m. Sunday (Beijing Time).

The satellite, Gaofen-14, was sent into orbit by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

Geofen-14 is an optical stereo mapping satellite. It can efficiently obtain high precision stereo images globally, draw large scale digital topographic map, produce digital elevation models, digital surface models and digital orthophoto images, and provide basic geographic information.

Sunday's launch was the 354th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

中国探月 - 完整视频：国际首次地外天体轨道无人驾驶交会对接科普解读






_*China's lunar probe - Full video: The international first unmanned rendezvous and docking in the orbit of an extraterrestrial body*_

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China launches new Earth observation satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> *China launches new Earth observation satellite*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-06 14:48:50 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> XICHANG, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new Earth observation satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 11:58 a.m. Sunday (Beijing Time).
> 
> The satellite, Gaofen-14, was sent into orbit by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.
> 
> Geofen-14 is an optical stereo mapping satellite. It can efficiently obtain high precision stereo images globally, draw large scale digital topographic map, produce digital elevation models, digital surface models and digital orthophoto images, and provide basic geographic information.
> 
> Sunday's launch was the 354th mission of the Long March rocket series.














Via @白龙_龙腾四海 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Orbiter-returner combination of Chang'e-5 separates from ascender - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> *Orbiter-returner combination of Chang'e-5 separates from ascender*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-06 14:35:47 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- The orbiter and returner combination of China's Chang'e-5 probe successfully separated from the spacecraft's ascender at 12:35 p.m. Sunday (Beijing Time), according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).
> 
> The orbiter-returner combination will continue to orbit the moon, and wait for the right time to return to Earth with lunar samples.
> 
> Earlier on Sunday, the probe's ascender successfully rendezvoused and docked with the orbiter-returner combination in lunar orbit.
> 
> This is the first time a Chinese spacecraft has carried out rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit.
> 
> The samples collected on the moon have been transferred from the ascender to the returner, the CNSA said.
> 
> Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in China's aerospace history. It is also the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.
> 
> The Chang'e-5 probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.
> 
> The returner of the probe is expected to land at the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in mid-December.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## samsara

*China launches new Earth observation satellite | Xinhua 20201207*






_Gaofen-14, part of CHEOS -- China High-Definition Earth Observation Satellite_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Upgraded Long March 3B Launches Gaofen 14 Satellite*

December 6, 2020 | Doug Messier | Parabolic Arc

BEIJING (CALT PR) — On Dec. 6 at 11:58 a.m., the Long March 3B successfully launched the Gaofen 14 remote sensing satellite into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

*There are two major changes in the Long March 3B rocket that performed the mission: the fairing has been increased by 900 mm; and it will perform the low-orbit launch mission for the first time.*

The Gaofen 14 satellite launched this time has a relatively taller size. In order to meet the needs of the mission, *the fairing of the rocket was 900 mm higher than the previous 4.2-meter diameter fairing*.

The height of the fairing has changed the shape of the rocket. The total length of the rocket is 58 meters.

*The first low-orbit launch mission*

In the past, Long March 3B rockets were used to perform *high-orbit* launch missions, including geosynchronous transfer orbit (GTO orbit) and medium earth orbit (MEO orbit). This launch is the *first low-orbit launch mission* of Long March 3B rocket, namely *sun synchronization*. Orbital mission (SSO orbit).

To this end, a lot of changes have been made to the software part of the rocket control system, and the flight software code has been rewritten by about 30%, including the addition of guidance control in the first-level flight segment, the use of “4 yuan” for attitude control throughout the entire process, and use of the third-level.

In addition to iterative guidance and control, the purpose is to adapt to changes in the launch orbit. This launch means that the *Long March 3B rocket has both high and low orbit launch capabilities*, which improves the orbital adaptability of the Long March 3B rocket.

This mission was the 354th launch of the Long March series rocket.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*From Cosmic Penguin @Cosmic_Penguin on 2020.12.06:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335451569437872134

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335467650164506628

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

*A cool footage explaining the tracking method used in the rendezvous and docking of the ascender and orbiter of Chang'e-5 spacecraft -- with Engsub.*

Having completed its mission, Chang’e-5’s ascender was separated from the orbiter-returner spacecraft. According to Gao Lei (an official at CNSA), the orbiter-returner assembly will orbit the Moon for about six to seven days (there's a certain time window for leaving the transfer orbit in order to land in the designated spot in Inner Mongolia, that's why the spacecraft needs to accomplish the extra lunar orbits), then enter the Earth-Moon transfer orbit, and experiences another three to four days of flight before returning to Earth.

For the rendezvous and docking operations of ascender and orbiter, Chang’e-5 used a *microwave radar*. After docking, the lunar samples were transferred from the ascender to the sample return capsule.

Credit: China Central Television (CCTV) / China National Space Administration (CNSA)






_Temstar/SDF explained adeptly why the Chang'e-5 remaining spacecraft *needs to do extra lunar orbits* before reaching out the Siziwang Banner in Inner Mongolia:_

Due to the Moon doesn't orbit Earth on its equator, but rather at just over 5 degrees inclination. On top of this Chang'e-5 doesn't orbit the Moon on its equator either but at some angle. When you fire your engine to eject from lunar orbit you want to do it without any normal or anti-normal components, as those only change your inclination and does not contribute to your escape from the Moon to get back to Earth.





_Chang'e-5‘s reentry trajectory, as posted by cacao86 /SDF_

So you have to wait for Chang'e-5 orbital plane around the Moon *to line up with* the Moon's orbital plane around Earth, so that when you complete your escape burn from Moon firing only in *prograde direction* [of planetary motion, proceeding from west to east; direct] your Earth orbit periapsis is near Inner Mongolia [the nearest point of approach of an orbiting body, is the pericenter, also periapsis, of an orbit]. This would only come up at something like once or twice per lunar orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 694169





Ascender of Chang'e-5 leaves lunar orbit, lands on moon - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*Ascender of Chang'e-5 leaves lunar orbit, lands on moon*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-08 17:49:12 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 8 (Xinhua) -- The ascender of China's Chang'e-5 probe departed from the lunar orbit under ground commands at 6:59 a.m. and landed on the moon at 7:30 a.m. Tuesday (Beijing Time), sources with the China National Space Administration said.

The ascender previously took off from the lunar surface and completed rendezvous and docking with the probe's orbiter-returner combination in the lunar orbit.

After transferring samples collected on the moon to the returner, the ascender separated from the orbiter-returner combination on Dec. 6.

Tuesday's maneuver marks the completion of the ascender's mission, according to the space administration.

Deorbiting and moon landing of the spacecraft can prevent it from becoming space debris and affecting follow-up lunar missions of other countries, which is also an important commitment of China, as a responsible country, to the peaceful exploration and use of space by humankind, the administration said.

The Chang'e-5 probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From 中国航天旅游 @Longmarch13 on 2020.12.09:

稀有视角:中国文昌航天发射场测控大厅（嫦娥五号发射任务）
视频使用广角摄像头拍摄。正中间的人是01指挥员，名叫胡旭东，算是个名人。他指挥了长征五号火箭首飞任务，长征五号遥二任务，长征五号B运载火箭首飞任务，以及嫦娥五号任务。
左一为黄兵，左二是大名鼎鼎的大长征五号火箭总设计师李东。
 
Rare perspective: Measurement and Control Hall of the Wenchang Space Launch site (Chang'e-5 launch mission).

The video was shot using a wide-angle camera. *The man in the middle is Commander 01, whose name is Hu Xudong.* He is a celebrity. He directed the first flight of the Long March 5 rocket, the second Long March 5 rocket, the first flight of the Long March 5B carrier rocket, and the Chang 'e-5 mission.

The first on the left is Huang Bing, and the second on the left is Li Dong, the famous chief designer of the Long March 5 rocket.















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336573027660693505

I am not sure about other figures mentioned, which one is meant as the *1st left* and *2nd left* of above pics. But the middle one, Commander 01, Hu Xudong, I think it's obvious thus i put the name label.


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336804600163094529

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.10:

_Two scientific satellites GECAM (Gravitational Wave High-energy Electromagnetic Counterpart All-sky Monitor) will be put into orbit 600 km x 29 °, by a CZ-11 launcher from the Xichang space center, on December 10 at around 04:00 Beijing time.




_






_



_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336744433300033536

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> ...


@Deino

Did u delete my reply to this post? If my reply is delete. Why such inflammatory post is allow to be here? I don't think this post is anything related to China space industry and I hope a fair moderating can be carry out to all party. Thank you.









China Space Industry


Congrats you guys on Change e 5s success , Isn't Linkspace doing VTVL landing reusable rockets ? And when is the Long March 9 rolling out is it 2030 ? Thank you. Yes, there are more than one private companies in China doing reusable rockets. 2030 as planned if I remember right.



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> @Deino
> 
> Did u delete my reply to this post? If my reply is delete. Why such inflammatory post is allow to be here? I don't think this post is anything related to China space industry and I hope a fair moderating can be carry out to all party. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Space Industry
> 
> 
> Congrats you guys on Change e 5s success , Isn't Linkspace doing VTVL landing reusable rockets ? And when is the Long March 9 rolling out is it 2030 ? Thank you. Yes, there are more than one private companies in China doing reusable rockets. 2030 as planned if I remember right.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk




Agreed, but this one has not been reported and I must have missed it. Sorry for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





Chang'e-5 orbiter-returner completes orbital maneuver to prepare for return - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*Chang'e-5 orbiter-returner completes orbital maneuver to prepare for return*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-12 12:50:04 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 12 (Xinhua) -- The orbiter-returner combination of China's Chang'e-5 probe on Saturday completed an orbital maneuver, preparing to leave the lunar orbit for a trajectory that returns it to Earth, according to the China National Space Administration.

After about six days in lunar orbit, the orbiter-returner combination completed the maneuver at 9:54 a.m. (Beijing Time), changing from a nearly circular orbit to an elliptical orbit with a perilune altitude of 200 km.

The orbiter-returner combination is scheduled to have another orbital maneuver to escape lunar gravity and enter the moon-Earth transfer orbit to return to Earth.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in China's aerospace history. It is also the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

The probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

The probe's returner is expected to land at the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in mid-December.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__





Chang'e-5 orbiter-returner enters moon-Earth transfer orbit - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*Chang'e-5 orbiter-returner enters moon-Earth transfer orbit*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-13 13:09:47 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 13 (Xinhua) -- The orbiter-returner combination of China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe conducted its second orbital maneuver at 9:51 a.m. on Sunday and entered the moon-Earth transfer orbit, sources with the China National Space Administration said.

Four 150N engines on the orbiter-returner combination ignited when they were 230 km away from the lunar surface and shut down after 22 minutes, the administration said in a statement.

According to real-time monitoring data, the orbiter-returner combination entered the targeted orbit successfully.

Later, the spacecraft combination carrying lunar samples will conduct orbital correction during its journey to Earth. When the time is right, the orbiter and returner will separate from one another, according to the administration.

The Chang'e-5, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24. Its orbiter-returner combination completed its first orbital maneuver on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

On its way back home...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337973082871349249

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.13:

_On 13 December at 09:51 Beijing time, the Orbiter-Capsule of the *Chang'e-5 probe inserted itself into the Moon-Earth transfer orbit*, after activating four 150N motors for 22 minutes._

_The probe, carrying the 2 kg of lunar soil sample, begins the 10th stage of its journey out of 11._







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337979935676239875

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.14:

_The NOTAM A4289 / 20 appears to suggest that the Chang'e-5 probe's return capsule __*will land on 17 December between 1:32 a.m. and 2:07 a.m. Beijing time*__, in an area of the *Siziwang Banner* 四子王旗，Inner Mongolia._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338178666744803328
Then *T. Marshall Eubanks* @TM_Eubanks commented there:

_“Siziwang Banner was not chosen at random: _

_About 60 km north of Wulanhua (the county seat of the Siziwang Banner) is pasture land called Amugulang (Town) in Honggor Sumu. This is the primary landing site for manned Shenzhou spacecraft. A specially constructed road runs from Wulanhua to Honggor, to support Shenzhou recovery.”_


T. Marshall Eubanks is a physicist & VLBI radio astronomer, founder of Asteroid Initiatives after working at JPL, the USNO & private industry. Asteroid 6696 is named in his honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Scott Tilley @coastal8049 on 2020.12.14:

_#Change5 mission event update. Timings of upcoming events are very rough estimates based on comparison of images leaked and NOTAM for final re-entry window. We don't so far have leaked info with solid timings.

Corrected table:




_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338338412768550914
_A bit earlier tweet..

#Change5 *may have performed it's first Earth bound TCM-1 (trajectory correction maneuver)* at approximately 2020-12-14T02:00 UTC.




_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338324468700041218
*CORRECT INFO:*

*The Chang'e-5 probe completed the first lunar-earth transfer orbit correction*

_*Posted by China Aerospace Science and Technology Group 2020-12-14*_

*At 11:13 on December 14, Beijing time*, the two 25N engines on the chang'e-5 orbiter and reentrant combination worked for about 28 seconds, successfully completing the *first lunar earth transfer orbit correction*.

At present, the systems of the chang'e-5 orbiter and the reentry vehicle are in good condition.

 嫦娥五号探测器完成第一次月地转移轨道修正 (qq.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__





Chang'e-5 completes first orbital correction en route to Earth - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*Chang'e-5 completes first orbital correction en route to Earth*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-14 12:36:22 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's Chang'e-5 probe on Monday completed its first orbital correction en route to Earth, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The orbital correction was conducted at 11:13 a.m. (Beijing Time) when the two 25N engines on the orbiter-returner combination were operational for about 28 seconds.

The CNSA said all systems on the orbiter-returner combination that carries lunar samples are currently in good condition.

The orbiter-returner combination entered the moon-Earth transfer orbit on Sunday.

When the time is right, the orbiter and returner will separate from one another, according to the CNSA. The probe's returner is expected to land at the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in mid-December.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in China's aerospace history. It is also the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

The probe, comprising an orbiter, a lander, an ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

From Andrew Jones @AJ_FI on 2020.12.15:

_It's cold at Siziwang Banner, the area in Inner Mongolia in which the Chang'e-5 reentry capsule is expected to land tomorrow *(between 17:32-18:07 UTC Dec. 16)*, but it seems the search and recovery team is very much ready. [i: OurSpace]_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338801123583537152


----------



## LKJ86

__





North China readies for homecoming of Chang'e-5's capsule - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*North China readies for homecoming of Chang'e-5's capsule*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2020-12-15 22:11:37 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- As the Chang'e-5 probe will bring moon samples back to Earth, its preset landing site in Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region is ready for its return, according to the search and retrieval team of the mission on Tuesday.

To meet the challenges brought by harsh weather, heavy snow, the small size of the return capsule and the special returning method, the search and retrieval team in the landing site has conducted several drills to test its night-time searching abilities and equipment performance.

The return capsule of Chang'e-5 probe is only one-seventh the size of the return capsule of China's manned spaceship, however, its landing area is 16 times larger, adding difficulties to the search mission.

According to Bian Hancheng from the search team, the probe on the Chang'e-5 return capsule will adopt a skip reentry method mimicking a skipping stone, which will make it difficult to control and result in a particularly large retrieval area.

The search team has taken many technical measures to face those challenges. The processed radar data will be sent to the helicopters and vehicles to guide them in the retrieval of the capsule.

The team also conducted nearly 30 terrain surveys of the landing area.

Chang'e-5 is one of the most complicated and challenging missions in China's aerospace history. It is also the world's first moon-sample mission in more than 40 years.

The Chang'e-5 probe, comprising of an orbiter, lander, ascender and a returner, was launched on Nov. 24, and its lander-ascender combination touched down on the north of the Mons Rumker in Oceanus Procellarum, also known as the Ocean of Storms, on the near side of the moon on Dec. 1.

The returner of the probe is expected to land at the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in mid-December.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*Ground Teams Ready For Landing Of Chang'e 5 Probe's Returner*

_China's ground teams are ready for the landing of Chang'e-5 probe's returner at the Siziwang Banner in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region after comprehensive trainings simulating various conditions._






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*[直播]嫦娥五号返回特别报道 [Live]Chang'e-5 Reentry Special Report*






*Link may possibly be conducting LIVE STREAMING... will start soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

In a few minutes or just that moment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339214276335058945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339258787006468099




__





LIVE: Chinese CE-5-T1 (Chang'e 5 precursor) - CZ-3C/G2, Xichang - Oct. 23, 2014


LIVE: Chinese CE-5-T1 (Chang'e 5 precursor) - CZ-3C/G2, Xichang - Oct. 23, 2014




forum.nasaspaceflight.com





PS Update:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528364429784543232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Livestream:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339262077647654917

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Congrats!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339278005701652480

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*Chang’e-5 Reentry - Chinese spacecraft Earth return*

China may be a late contender in the space race but the success of Chang’e 5 is a very important step that will move China closer to building a Moon base.

China is on the way to become a Moon power. The launch of the Chinese spacecraft Chang’e 5, which has left the earth on 24th november 2020 is a very important milestone, not just for the sample rocks it aims to collect, but as a test of the technology necessary to build a lunar base.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sheik

China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe successfully delivers moon samples to Earth | CNN


China has become only the third country in the world to successfully collect rocks from the moon.




www.cnn.com





*China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe successfully delivers moon samples to Earth*
By Jennifer Hauser and Zamira Rahim, CNN

Updated 8:54 PM ET, Wed December 16, 2020


(CNN)China has become only the third country in the world to successfully collect rocks from the moon.
In the early hours of Thursday morning Beijing time, the country's unmanned Chang'e-5 mission returned to Earth carrying the country's first moon samples, according to Chinese state media outlet Xinhua.
The samples were retrieved from a previously unvisited area of the moon, and are also the first samples to be collected by any country since the 1970s.
The returning capsule landed in Siziwang Banner, which lies north of China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, just before 2 a.m. Thursday Beijing time (1 p.m. ET Wednesday), according to China's National Space Administration (CNSA).







A Long March 5 rocket carrying China's Chang'e-5 lunar probe launches from the Wenchang Space Center on November 24.
The probe, named after the ancient Chinese goddess of the moon, first took off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in Hainan on November 24.
It landed on the near side of the moon on December 1, on a massive lava plain known as Oceanus Procellarum, or "Ocean of Storms." According to NASA, this large dark spot could be a scar from a giant cosmic impact that created an ancient sea of magma.
The samples from this region could help scientists understand more about the moon's origins and foundations -- and set the foundation for more complex sample retrieval missions in the future, potentially on other planets.
After the returning capsule landed back on Earth, it will be airlifted to Beijing, where the capsule will be opened and the samples will be ready for analysis and study, according to Chinese state media news agency Xinhua. China will also make some of the samples available to scientists in other countries, said Pei Zhaoyu, a deputy director at the CNSA.




Only two countries have collected rocks from the moon. For China, it's just the beginning
Chinese scientists are already drawing up plans for future lunar exploration, said Pei -- including a project to construct a scientific research station on the moon.
"We hope to cooperate with other countries to build the international lunar scientific research station, which could provide a shared platform for lunar scientific exploration and technological experiments," Pei said, according to Xinhua.
China's achievement follows the United States and the Soviet Union, which both collected lunar samples decades ago.
In the Apollo programme, which first put men on the moon, the United States landed 12 astronauts over six flights from 1969 to 1972, bringing back 382 kg (842 pounds) of rocks and soil.
The Soviet Union deployed three successful robotic sample return missions in the 1970s. The last, the Luna 24, retrieved 170.1 grams (6 ounces) of samples in 1976 from Mare Crisium, or "Sea of Crises."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.17:

_The Chang'e-5 capsule's *GNC system (Guidance, Navigation and Control) ensured the return to autonomous mode**, without ground intervention*. It adjusts the re-entry trajectory in real time according to the atmospheric parameters._

_The landing point is located at N42°20'19" E111°26'20", near the theoretical point._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339610928459890688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*A historic picture for China's aerospace development -- Chang’e-5's returner capsule with Moon's sample at the Siziwang Banner, Inner Mongolia on 2020.12.17*







*Cool short footage showing the inquiring cosmic fox at the early seconds the capsule touched the land.*

_The Landing of Chang'e 5 return aircraft_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339497545437876224

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.17:

*Some details on the Chang'e-5 capsule when it returned:*

* It bounced once on the atmosphere about 60 kilometers from the ground
* The load factor is < 5g, Temperature = ~2000°C outside.
** Inside Temperature = 28.5°C during the landing, the maximum recorded is **76.4°C**.*









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339572286030893066

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## samsara

*China roadmaps ambitious space projects, starting with 11 launches in next two years*

By Deng Xiaoci | Source: Global Times | Published: 2020/12/18 18:28:48 Last Updated: 2020/12/19 0:36:30

*Space station building focus on next two years’ schedule*






China's Chang'e-5 successfully landed at its designated landing area in Siziwang Banner, Inner Mongolia around 2 am Thursday, carrying around 2 kgs of lunar samples. Photos show workers checking craft's status. Photo: Our Space/ Wang Jiangbo

Closely following the *complete success of Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission* on Thursday, China's National Space Administration (CNSA) disclosed plans for a slew of ambitious space projects that include a *new three-step plan for the country's future moon and deeper space exploration missions*, which Wu Yanhua, the CNSA deputy head, referred to as _*"surveying, constructing, and exploiting," *_as opposed to the already conquered goals of "orbiting, landing and returning."

Wu made the remarks during a *special press conference at the State Council Information Office in Beijing* on Thursday afternoon, and in the early morning, the re-entry capsule of the Chang'e-5 probe executed a safe landing in its predetermined site in Siziwang Banner of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, *drawing a perfect conclusion* for not only the 23-day single mission but also China's increasingly complex "orbiting, landing and returning" moon exploration scheme *that was blueprinted in 2004.*

_"Surveying"_ means to explore the space and geological environment of the moon and other cosmic bodies, and the variety of radiation in space, Wu said.

_"Constructing" _is to master the capability of building infrastructure, remarked the CNSA official, citing *Queqiao* the relay satellite of the Chang'e-4 probe that is capable of providing constant moon-Earth tracking and communication service function, for example, and he also mentioned the prospects of building the capability of long-term water and electricity supply.

_"Exploiting"_ refers to human development of extraterrestrial resources, which Wu sees as the common goal of interstellar probe missions from all over the world.





Technical personnel work at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center in Beijing on December 1. China's Chang'e-5 spacecraft successfully landed on the near side of the moon late Tuesday and sent back images. Photo: CNSA

WALK THE WALK IN SPACE

China's space industry does not only talk the talk, but is walking the walk. 

*The past decades witnessed the steady and robust development of China's space exploration programs, which have acted as proof of self-reliance, resilience and the CNSA's capacity for organizing major programs in a concerted, systematic fashion,* space insiders told the Global Times on Friday.

_And they now have all the reason in the world to believe that China will practice its space plans for years to come, well-paced and always headed for the infinity of the universe._

Global Times has learned from the CNSA that *Phase 4 of the country's moon exploration is already underway*, which will include *four missions* named after the moon goddess in Chinese mythology, Chang'e.





Photo provided by the China National Space Administration on Jan. 3, 2019 shows the first image of the moon's far side taken by China's Chang'e-4 probe.File photo:Xinhua

The *Chang'e-4* probe that achieved the man's first robotic landing on the dark side of the moon in January 2019 was *the first step* in the new phase. 

And the agency and scientists are mulling over the details of the *Chang'e-6* mission, which could be enforced during the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) period.

The Chang'e-6 mission, also a lunar material retrieving task just as Chang'e-5, *would inherit and further extend the technology breakthroughs and complexity of the previous mission*. The sample collecting location could be the moon's south pole or even the dark side of the moon, which has never been done before by any nation.

_"But if the *Queqiao satellite* still functions well by the time we launch *Chang'e-6*, we may also consider sending it to the far side to take some samples there,"_ Wu Yanhua told reporters. 

_"This is because there has never been a mission to return samples from the far side, and if we do so ... that will be very meaningful to scientists around the world,"_ Wu noted.





Infographic: Deng Zijun/GT

The country's space agency is also planning *Chang'e-7 and -8* missions and taking those missions as opportunities; China will reach out to relevant countries and international agencies to jointly study the capability of building a moon research base and verify core technologies. 

Xu Hongliang, the CNSA spokesperson, revealed on Thursday that Chang'e-7 is likely to explore the moon's south pole, which is similar to Russia's LUNA-26 probe mission. _"Under the cooperation mechanism of two governments, China and Russia are preparing to push forward relevant collaboration."_

Xu added that _"We also welcome other countries around the world that are carrying out international moon base construction programs to join us, and make contributions to the cause of enhancing human well-being with space solutions."_

China launched the country's first-ever Mars probe, codenamed *Tianwen-1*, on July 23 from Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan Province, kickstarting its inter-planetary exploration.

Currently, Tianwen-1 has traveled 370 million kilometers and reached more than 100 million kilometers from Earth, as per the CNSA latest update on the mission earlier this week. 

The spacecraft is expected to arrive in the gravity of the Red Planet by mid-February next year and then start orbiting Mars. And it *aims to land on the planet by mid-May 2021*, where it will release a rover to conduct a survey mission.

There would be *three more planetary probe missions* - an asteroid probe and sampling mission, a Mars sample mission, and a mission to orbit Jupiter - according the CNSA.





China launches Chang’e-5 mission via Long March-5 rocket to retrieve Moon rocks at Wenchang Space Launch Center from South China’s Hainan Province early Tuesday morning, 2020-11-23. Photo: Li Dike

BUSY SCHEDULE FOR CREWED MISSIONS

*China will carry out 11 launches that include four crewed spaceships and four cargo spaceship flights in the next two years, as it aims to complete the building of the country's first space station by around 2022.*

The space station, named *Tiangong*, meaning heavenly palace, will be a T shape with a core module at the center and a lab capsule on each side. It will be able to accommodate three astronauts under normal circumstances and up to six during a crew replacement.

The Chinese space station will operate in low-Earth orbit at an altitude from 340 kilometers to 450 kilometers *for more than 10 years*, supporting large-scale scientific, technological and application experiments.

Commenting on the prospect of sending Chinese astronauts to the moon, Wu Yanhua, the CNSA deputy head, said Thursday that the *space station construction would be a priority for the next two years*, and the topic of crewed lunar missions still awaits further discussion.

He also stressed that if there are any Chinese crewed moon mission, they shall be different from those by the US and Soviet Union during the space race period, which focused merely on who got there first and who made more landings.

*We shall focus on the scientific research value* [in future crewed moon missions], and breakthroughs made during the Chang'e-5 mission - take-off from the moon, rendezvous and docking on the lunar orbit, and re-entry to Earth - are all solid foundations laid for future crewed missions, he said.

*China is also pressing ahead with the research and development of a crewed heavy-lift carrier rocket, whose launch capability would reach 70 tons to the low Earth orbit (LEO) and 27 tons to the lunar transfer orbit (LTO), according to a tentative roadmap for the country's future moon landing strategy unveiled by Zhou Yanfei, deputy chief designer of China's crewed space program in September, Global Times previously reported.*

None of the existing members of China's Long March carrier rocket family could allow the country to achieve such an ambitious crewed moon landing, Zhou said during his keynote speech at the China Space Conference, adding that the *development of a new heavy-lift crewed carrier rocket is among the challenges* in reaching the goal.

CNSA officials on Thursday also mentioned such *new-generation heavy-lift launch vehicles*, calling them *a must* in the country's space industry development. 

_"We are working on key technological solutions and optimizing plans, and we will report to the country for approval when the conditions are ripe,"_ Wu revealed.

Newspaper headline: China roadmaps ambitious space projects





__





China roadmaps ambitious space projects, starting with 11 launches in next two years - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A cool and solemn response to the Exceptional Uncle's racist banning: _* "No Chinese is allowed in the US' 'international' space station"*_.

There is a much likelihood that at the end of the decade, China's Tiangong Space Station may be the sole space station in operation when the ISS has consumed its designed service life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

samsara said:


> *China roadmaps ambitious space projects, starting with 11 launches in next two years*
> 
> By Deng Xiaoci | Source: Global Times | Published: 2020/12/18 18:28:48 Last Updated: 2020/12/19 0:36:30
> 
> *Space station building focus on next two years’ schedule*
> 
> 
> View attachment 698219
> 
> China's Chang'e-5 successfully landed at its designated landing area in Siziwang Banner, Inner Mongolia around 2 am Thursday, carrying around 2 kgs of lunar samples. Photos show workers checking craft's status. Photo: Our Space/ Wang Jiangbo
> 
> Closely following the *complete success of Chang'e-5 lunar sample return mission* on Thursday, China's National Space Administration (CNSA) disclosed plans for a slew of ambitious space projects that include a *new three-step plan for the country's future moon and deeper space exploration missions*, which Wu Yanhua, the CNSA deputy head, referred to as _*"surveying, constructing, and exploiting," *_as opposed to the already conquered goals of "orbiting, landing and returning."
> 
> Wu made the remarks during a *special press conference at the State Council Information Office in Beijing* on Thursday afternoon, and in the early morning, the re-entry capsule of the Chang'e-5 probe executed a safe landing in its predetermined site in Siziwang Banner of North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, *drawing a perfect conclusion* for not only the 23-day single mission but also China's increasingly complex "orbiting, landing and returning" moon exploration scheme *that was blueprinted in 2004.*
> 
> _"Surveying"_ means to explore the space and geological environment of the moon and other cosmic bodies, and the variety of radiation in space, Wu said.
> 
> _"Constructing" _is to master the capability of building infrastructure, remarked the CNSA official, citing *Queqiao* the relay satellite of the Chang'e-4 probe that is capable of providing constant moon-Earth tracking and communication service function, for example, and he also mentioned the prospects of building the capability of long-term water and electricity supply.
> 
> _"Exploiting"_ refers to human development of extraterrestrial resources, which Wu sees as the common goal of interstellar probe missions from all over the world.
> 
> View attachment 698222
> 
> Technical personnel work at the Beijing Aerospace Control Center in Beijing on December 1. China's Chang'e-5 spacecraft successfully landed on the near side of the moon late Tuesday and sent back images. Photo: CNSA
> 
> WALK THE WALK IN SPACE
> 
> China's space industry does not only talk the talk, but is walking the walk.
> 
> *The past decades witnessed the steady and robust development of China's space exploration programs, which have acted as proof of self-reliance, resilience and the CNSA's capacity for organizing major programs in a concerted, systematic fashion,* space insiders told the Global Times on Friday.
> 
> _And they now have all the reason in the world to believe that China will practice its space plans for years to come, well-paced and always headed for the infinity of the universe._
> 
> Global Times has learned from the CNSA that *Phase 4 of the country's moon exploration is already underway*, which will include *four missions* named after the moon goddess in Chinese mythology, Chang'e.
> 
> View attachment 698225
> 
> Photo provided by the China National Space Administration on Jan. 3, 2019 shows the first image of the moon's far side taken by China's Chang'e-4 probe.File photo:Xinhua
> 
> The *Chang'e-4* probe that achieved the man's first robotic landing on the dark side of the moon in January 2019 was *the first step* in the new phase.
> 
> And the agency and scientists are mulling over the details of the *Chang'e-6* mission, which could be enforced during the 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) period.
> 
> The Chang'e-6 mission, also a lunar material retrieving task just as Chang'e-5, *would inherit and further extend the technology breakthroughs and complexity of the previous mission*. The sample collecting location could be the moon's south pole or even the dark side of the moon, which has never been done before by any nation.
> 
> _"But if the *Queqiao satellite* still functions well by the time we launch *Chang'e-6*, we may also consider sending it to the far side to take some samples there,"_ Wu Yanhua told reporters.
> 
> _"This is because there has never been a mission to return samples from the far side, and if we do so ... that will be very meaningful to scientists around the world,"_ Wu noted.
> 
> View attachment 698229
> 
> Infographic: Deng Zijun/GT
> 
> The country's space agency is also planning *Chang'e-7 and -8* missions and taking those missions as opportunities; China will reach out to relevant countries and international agencies to jointly study the capability of building a moon research base and verify core technologies.
> 
> Xu Hongliang, the CNSA spokesperson, revealed on Thursday that Chang'e-7 is likely to explore the moon's south pole, which is similar to Russia's LUNA-26 probe mission. _"Under the cooperation mechanism of two governments, China and Russia are preparing to push forward relevant collaboration."_
> 
> Xu added that _"We also welcome other countries around the world that are carrying out international moon base construction programs to join us, and make contributions to the cause of enhancing human well-being with space solutions."_
> 
> China launched the country's first-ever Mars probe, codenamed *Tianwen-1*, on July 23 from Wenchang Space Launch Center in South China's Hainan Province, kickstarting its inter-planetary exploration.
> 
> Currently, Tianwen-1 has traveled 370 million kilometers and reached more than 100 million kilometers from Earth, as per the CNSA latest update on the mission earlier this week.
> 
> The spacecraft is expected to arrive in the gravity of the Red Planet by mid-February next year and then start orbiting Mars. And it *aims to land on the planet by mid-May 2021*, where it will release a rover to conduct a survey mission.
> 
> There would be *three more planetary probe missions* - an asteroid probe and sampling mission, a Mars sample mission, and a mission to orbit Jupiter - according the CNSA.
> 
> View attachment 698231
> 
> China launches Chang’e-5 mission via Long March-5 rocket to retrieve Moon rocks at Wenchang Space Launch Center from South China’s Hainan Province early Tuesday morning, 2020-11-23. Photo: Li Dike
> 
> BUSY SCHEDULE FOR CREWED MISSIONS
> 
> *China will carry out 11 launches that include four crewed spaceships and four cargo spaceship flights in the next two years, as it aims to complete the building of the country's first space station by around 2022.*
> 
> The space station, named *Tiangong*, meaning heavenly palace, will be a T shape with a core module at the center and a lab capsule on each side. It will be able to accommodate three astronauts under normal circumstances and up to six during a crew replacement.
> 
> The Chinese space station will operate in low-Earth orbit at an altitude from 340 kilometers to 450 kilometers *for more than 10 years*, supporting large-scale scientific, technological and application experiments.
> 
> Commenting on the prospect of sending Chinese astronauts to the moon, Wu Yanhua, the CNSA deputy head, said Thursday that the *space station construction would be a priority for the next two years*, and the topic of crewed lunar missions still awaits further discussion.
> 
> He also stressed that if there are any Chinese crewed moon mission, they shall be different from those by the US and Soviet Union during the space race period, which focused merely on who got there first and who made more landings.
> 
> *We shall focus on the scientific research value* [in future crewed moon missions], and breakthroughs made during the Chang'e-5 mission - take-off from the moon, rendezvous and docking on the lunar orbit, and re-entry to Earth - are all solid foundations laid for future crewed missions, he said.
> 
> *China is also pressing ahead with the research and development of a crewed heavy-lift carrier rocket, whose launch capability would reach 70 tons to the low Earth orbit (LEO) and 27 tons to the lunar transfer orbit (LTO), according to a tentative roadmap for the country's future moon landing strategy unveiled by Zhou Yanfei, deputy chief designer of China's crewed space program in September, Global Times previously reported.*
> 
> None of the existing members of China's Long March carrier rocket family could allow the country to achieve such an ambitious crewed moon landing, Zhou said during his keynote speech at the China Space Conference, adding that the *development of a new heavy-lift crewed carrier rocket is among the challenges* in reaching the goal.
> 
> CNSA officials on Thursday also mentioned such *new-generation heavy-lift launch vehicles*, calling them *a must* in the country's space industry development.
> 
> _"We are working on key technological solutions and optimizing plans, and we will report to the country for approval when the conditions are ripe,"_ Wu revealed.
> 
> Newspaper headline: China roadmaps ambitious space projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China roadmaps ambitious space projects, starting with 11 launches in next two years - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A cool and solemn response to the Exceptional Uncle's racist banning: _* "No Chinese is allowed in the US' 'international' space station"*_.
> 
> There is a much likelihood that at the end of the decade, China's Tiangong Space Station may be the sole space station in operation when the ISS has consumed its designed service life.


Maybe need not wait until end of decades. ISS is decaying and old. Russian will withdraw from ISS once Chinese space station is up in the space. That means ISS parts of Russian module maintenance fee will need to be fork out by western allies themselves or disconnect and deorbit.

Chinese space station will sure ruin ISS becos we offer free usage unlike ISS which tyrant US blackmail a lot of partners to fork out more money. I am sure ESA may also opt out of ISS and join China space station since they are also running low on funds after the covid-29 pandemic. This place heavy burden on JAXA and NASA to fork out all maintenance fee for ISS.

Free vs paid which do u prefer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

Beast said:


> Maybe need not wait until end of decades. ISS is decaying and old. Russian will withdraw from ISS once Chinese space station is up in the space. That means ISS parts of Russian module maintenance fee will need to be fork out by western allies themselves or disconnect and deorbit.
> 
> Chinese space station will sure ruin ISS becos we offer free usage unlike ISS which tyrant US blackmail a lot of partners to fork out more money. I am sure ESA may also opt out of ISS and join China space station since they are also running low on funds after the covid-29 pandemic. This place heavy burden on JAXA and NASA to fork out all maintenance fee for ISS.
> 
> Free vs paid which do u prefer?











Cosmonauts to intensify search for leak on ageing International Space Station amid concerns over DEPLETING oxygen reserves


Mission control has asked cosmonauts aboard the International Space Station (ISS) to find the source of a leak from Russia's Zvezda module on the facility, warning that the craft has been losing its reserve supply of oxygen.




www.rt.com





ISS is leaking oxygen, i think it will be operational till 2024 or 2028. I find this part interesting
"The ISS will only remain functional until 2024 or even 2028, _"that's why we're now considering building a new station – a Russian national station,"_ the Roscosmos boss said." 

In my opinion it will be financially not feasible for Russia to build one their own. Working with the Chinese counterpart will be more interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2020.12.21:

_When Chang'e-5 returned from the moon, the *orbiter had 200 kilograms of fuel left* because of the *high precision of the orbit*. Next, the Chang'e-5 orbiter will orbit around the *Sun-Earth Lagrange point L1* to observe the sun. The task after that has not yet been decided._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340965141064548352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From 中国航天旅游 @Longmarch13 on 2020.12.20:

来了！新921火箭和长征九号！ 中国运载火箭技术研究院（CALT）分公司花落海南文昌！ 这俩家伙以后就在文昌造，造完了就可以拉到文昌航天发射场发射 下为效果图

_They are coming! The *new 921 *and *Long March-9* carrier rockets! The *China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) branch* has landed in *Wenchang, Hainan!* These two new generation rockets will be built in Wenchang in future. After being produced, the rockets can be conveniently pulled to the Wenchang Space Launch site for launch.

Below is the rendering image of the CALT's new, future branch in Wenchang, Hainan Island.




_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340677360132231169

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 699003
> View attachment 699005


I think this core module shall have already fitted into the LM5 rocket already and ready to be launch in few weeks time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.23

_The __*XJSSY-7 satellit*__*e* (literally __"New Technology Test Satellite")__, launched today (2020-12-22) by a CZ-8 during the latter's maiden flight, and before its main satellite dish is deployed._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341454113465278464

*The other four satellites launched by the CZ-8 yesterday (2020-12-22):*

HiSea-1, University of Xiamen, 180kg, C-SAR, swath 100km, resolution 1m
Tianqi-08, IoT Finance sector
YuangGuang, Hebei University of Technology, 20kg, spatial tribology study
ZhiXing-1A, CubSat 6U, remote sensing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341747245993979904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

samsara said:


> From 中国航天旅游 @Longmarch13 on 2020.12.20:
> 
> 来了！新921火箭和长征九号！ 中国运载火箭技术研究院（CALT）分公司花落海南文昌！ 这俩家伙以后就在文昌造，造完了就可以拉到文昌航天发射场发射 下为效果图
> 
> _They are coming! The *new 921 *and *Long March-9* carrier rockets! The *China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) branch* has landed in *Wenchang, Hainan!* These two new generation rockets will be built in Wenchang in future. After being produced, the rockets can be conveniently pulled to the Wenchang Space Launch site for launch.
> 
> Below is the rendering image of the CALT's new, future branch in Wenchang, Hainan Island.
> 
> View attachment 698706
> _
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340677360132231169


3CBC构型921重型火箭参数:
Long March 921 specification:
Diameter 直径:5米
Height (maximal) 箭长:87米
Launch weight 起飞重量:约2200吨
Thrust (at ground) 起飞推力:约2700吨
Payload (LEO 200 km) LEO运力:70吨
Payload (GTO) GTO运力:32吨
Payload to TLI LTO运力:25吨


*Booster*
No. boosters 2
Diameter 5m
Engines 7 × YF-100k


*First Stage*
Diameter 5m
Engines 7 × YF-100k

*Second Stage*
Engines 2 × YF-100m

*Third Stage:*
Engines 3 × YF-75D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

From Andrew Jones @AJ_FI on 2020.12.25:

_*First piece of the Chinese Space Station is set to launch in the first half of 2021.*__ The *Tianhe core module* and Long March-5B launcher are undergoing final tests, Zhou Jianping has said. Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft and Shenzhou-12 crewed mission to follow._









明后两年，我国载人航天工程预计实施11次发射


明后两年，我国载人航天工程预计实施11次发射




news.sina.com.cn





_Shenzhou-12 astronauts will stay in orbit *for a few months*. Then Tianzhou-3 and Shenzhou-13, as part of a key technology verification stage, include verification of robotic arm technology and energy technology._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342401277456769025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

samsara said:


> From Andrew Jones @AJ_FI on 2020.12.25:
> 
> _*First piece of the Chinese Space Station is set to launch in the first half of 2021.*__ The *Tianhe core module* and Long March-5B launcher are undergoing final tests, Zhou Jianping has said. Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft and Shenzhou-12 crewed mission to follow._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 明后两年，我国载人航天工程预计实施11次发射
> 
> 
> 明后两年，我国载人航天工程预计实施11次发射
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sina.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shenzhou-12 astronauts will stay in orbit *for a few months*. Then Tianzhou-3 and Shenzhou-13, as part of a key technology verification stage, include verification of robotic arm technology and energy technology._
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342401277456769025


I have a feeling, the space station core will be launch very early of 2021 like first half of January.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From 中国航天旅游 @Longmarch13 on 2020.12.25:

“天和”核心舱参数：
1、组成：大柱段+小柱段+资源舱+节点舱+后端通道，有3个对接口和2个停泊口。
2、体量：全长16.6米，直径4.2米，重约22吨（体量比国际空间站任何一个舱段都要大），空间约50m³。
3、机动能力：可变轨。
4、设计能力：支持3名航天员长期在轨驻留。
5、设计寿命：经在轨维修后15年。

*Parameters of "Tianhe" core cabin module (CCM):*

1. Composition: large column section + small column section + resource cabin + node cabin + back-end passage, *with 3 docking ports and 2 berthing ports*.

*2. Volume: the **total length is 16.6 meters**, the diameter is 4.2 meters, the weight is about 22 tons (the volume is larger than any individual module of the International Space Station), and the space is about 50 m3.*

3. Maneuverability: variable orbit.

4. Design capability: Support *three astronauts* to stay in orbit for a long time.

5. Design life: *15 years with on-orbit maintenance*.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342465599478222849

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*China to launch core module of space station in first half of 2021*

CGTN | 2020-12-26






_China plans to launch the core module of its *manned space station in the first half of 2021*. The core module will be sent by a *Long March-5B Y2 rocket* from Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province. Construction of the space station is scheduled to be *completed around 2022*. The construction project will be implemented *in two phases.* Six flight missions, including the launch of the core module, have been scheduled for validation of its key technology._









China to launch core module of space station in first half of 2021







news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.12.28:

_*The 39th and final Chinese space launch* took place this evening at 23:44, at the Jiuquan Space Center, with the launching of the YG-33 military satellite and a nano satellite._

_In 2020, China launched a total of 85 devices, including 1 mini-shuttle and 2 return capsules, into space._




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343261873760731138

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

一年航天大爆发！超级2020中国航天发射锦集 （2020-12-30）




https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV19V411b7id



_*Space launch explosion within one year!
The Super 2020 China's Space Launch Collection (compilation footage)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 701395
> 
> View attachment 701396
> 
> Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


From Andrew Jones @AJ_FI on 2020.12.30:

_The Academy of Aerospace Solid Propulsion Technology in Xi'an has carried out a hot fire test of a new, 3.2-metre-diameter solid rocket motor. CASC says it is __*China's most powerful solid rocket*__ and its development was required for crewed moon landings and deep space exploration._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344194019493081088

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

SEG-35












Via @天擎航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 701395
> 
> View attachment 701396
> 
> Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


*China's most powerful solid rocket booster conducts test run*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *China's most powerful solid rocket booster conducts test run*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


*New tests of China’s large solid rocket engine*

A solid rocket engine, with a *diameter of 3.2 meters*, was tested in Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, northwest China, on 30 December 2020. Developed by the Academy of Aerospace Solid Propulsion Technology under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), *this is China's most powerful rocket booster engine, so far.*

Credit:
China Central Television (CCTV) / China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国载人航天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


>


----------



## LKJ86

__





China Focus: Chinese space enterprise gears up for record-breaking 40-plus launches in 2021 - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China Focus: Chinese space enterprise gears up for record-breaking 40-plus launches in 2021*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-01-05 23:03:25 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Jan. 5 (Xinhua) -- The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the leading force of the country's space industry, has released a plan for more than 40 space launches for 2021, a new high following the already busy and fruitful 2020.

The construction of China's space station, the key space mission in the year, will enter a crucial stage, according to the CASC.

The country plans to launch the core module of its manned space station in the first half of 2021. Subsequent space missions include the launches of the Tianzhou-2 cargo craft and the Shenzhou-12 manned craft.

China's Mars probe Tianwen-1 is designed to complete orbiting, landing and roving this year.

The spacecraft, launched on July 23, 2020, is expected to enter the Mars orbit around February. Afterward, it will spend two to three months surveying potential landing sites to prepare for its landing in May.

China will continue to research manned lunar exploration, and will foster the application of the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) in civil aviation and other fields.

2020 has been a fruitful year for China's aerospace industry. It successfully launched its first Mars mission in July, taking the first step in its planetary exploration of the solar system.

The Chang'e-5 mission has successfully brought home 1,731 grams of moon samples and accomplished several firsts for China, including the first moon sampling, the first liftoff from an extraterrestrial body, and the first rendezvous and docking in lunar orbit, and it was the first spacecraft carrying samples to re-enter the Earth's atmosphere at high speed.

It marks the successful conclusion of China's current three-step lunar exploration program of orbiting, landing and returning samples, which began in 2004.

China launched the last BDS satellite in June of 2020 and declared the official commissioning of the BDS in July, marking the formal opening of the newly completed BDS-3 system to global users.

"2020 has been a crucial year for building up China's strength in aerospace," said Wu Yansheng, board chairman of the CASC, adding that the annual number of space launches and flight tests hit a new record and the new generation of launch vehicles performed well in major space projects.

China's new medium-lift carrier rocket Long March-8 made its maiden flight in December of 2020, filling the gap in China's launch capability to the sun-synchronous orbit from 3 tonnes to 4.5 tonnes, and is of great significance for accelerating the upgrading of launch vehicles.

A new carrier rocket developed by private enterprises for commercial use also performed well. The carrier rocket CERES-1, developed by the Beijing-based high-tech company Galactic Energy, made its maiden flight in November 2020.

"Ensuring the success of major space projects is still the top priority," Wu said, adding that the CASC will improve the efficiency and design level of space products through advanced methods including digitization.


----------



## LKJ86

*Engine Test of China’s Long March-5B Rocket Completed*
The test for the high thrust hydrogen oxygen engine of the carrier rocket Long March-5B was completed on Friday afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*YF-77 Rocket Engine Completes 500-Second Test*

Posted by SciNews on 2021-01-11

_The YF-77 rocket engine completed the *fourth 500-second test* on 8 January 2021, at CASC’s rocket engine test facility in Beijing, China. *YF-77* is a high-thrust hydrogen/oxygen engine designed for the *Long March-5B* launch vehicle. The Long March-5B Y2 launch vehicle will launch the *core module of China’s next space station*.

With commentary by *Zhou Jianping*, the chief designer of China's human space program._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*China moves to next stage of super heavy rocket development*

By *Andrew Jones* | SpaceNews — January 14, 2021

_*CASC announces successful tests of a range of liquid and solid rocket engines for future projects, commercial actors look to reusability*_

HELSINKI — China’s space contractor has announced progress on rocket engines designed for major space missions, including a new engine for future lunar missions.

The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) announced Jan. 11 that progress on key technologies for a 220-ton thrust, liquid hydrogen-liquid oxygen staged combustion cycle engine had been made.

The engine is designed to power the second stage of the LONG MARCH 9 rocket, a *super heavy-lift* launch vehicle being developed to launch major missions, including supporting future crewed missions to the moon. It follows progress on new engines for the first stage.

The LONG MARCH 9 is being developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT) under CASC. A first flight is expected around 2030 to facilitate major space infrastructure projects.

The new staged combustion cycle engine is *an upgrade to CASC’s YF-77 liquid hydrogen-liquid oxygen gas-generator oxygen engine*, providing greater thrust and efficiency. Progress includes successful hotfire tests of the preburner and propellant turbopumps and combined testing.

Wang Weibin, deputy designer of the Long March 5 rocket with the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology, a CASC subsidiary, told state media that the 220-ton thrust engine is based on technologies from the YF-77 but features improvements in materials and processes.

A pair of YF-77s, less complex engines designed for reliability, power the core stage of the LONG MARCH 5. The 57-meter-long, 870-ton rocket is currently China’s largest and most powerful launch vehicle. It last year launched the Tianwen-1 mission to Mars and Chang’e-5 lunar sample-return spacecraft.

One set of dimensions for the LONG MARCH 9 state it will be 93 meters long, feature a 10-meter-diameter core, have a mass at liftoff of 4,140 metric tons. It will have four five-meter-diameter side boosters comparable to a Long March 5 first stage. The Long March 9 is designed to be capable of lifting 140 tons to LEO (low-Earth orbit) or 50 tons to trans lunar injection.

The first stage of the launcher will use four, dual nozzle 500 ton-thrust engines sometimes referred to as the YF-130. The assembly of the first YF-130 kerosene-liquid oxygen engine was completed in 2019 and ready for hotfire test operation, according to Hui Chen of the Xi’an Aerospace Propulsion Institute.

At the same time a further heavy lift launch vehicle, using three, five-meter-diameter first stage cores and clusters of YF-100K engines, is also being proposed by CALT for use as a human-rated launcher for crewed lunar missions.

SPACE STATION MISSIONS SOON

The YF-77 this week completed a 500-second hotfire test to further verify its reliability. The second, YF-77-powered LONG MARCH 5B rocket will launch the core module for China’s SPACE STATION in the coming months [from March to May 2021].

A YF-77 turbopump failure in 2017 led to the loss of the second Long March 5 and its large communications satellite payload. The failure grounded the rocket for more than 900 days as engineers worked to identify and address the issue. This also delayed the Long March 5B variant test launch and subsequently impacted China’s space station project.

A report last week stated that the second LONG MARCH 5B would soon undergo final reviews in Tianjin before shipping to the Wenchang Satellite Launch Center in Hainan Island.

CASC SOLID ROCKET ENGINE

CASC announced in December a successful 130-second hotfire test of a three-segment, 3.2-meter-diameter solid rocket motor with a thrust of 260 tons. The new engine was developed by the Academy of Aerospace Solid Propulsion Technology near the northern city of Xi’an (Shaanxi) and could be applied to support deep space exploration activities.

Ren Quanbin, a representative from the academy, told state media that work would move on to a 400-to-500-ton thrust solid rocket engine.

CASC has so far developed a single solid rocket, the LONG MARCH 11. Sister state-owned conglomerate CASIC is developing its own KUAIZHOU (KZ) SERIES of solid launchers of varying sizes and commercializing them through spinoff company *Expace*.

OTHER COMMERCIAL PLAYERS

In the Chinese NewSpace arena Beijing Deep Blue Aerospace Technology Co., Ltd., conducted a wet dress rehearsal in December of a 7.3-meter-high “Nebula-M” technology verification test vehicle.

*Deep Blue Aerospace* says it plans to soon follow up with static fire tests and subsequent hop tests for its reusable Nebula-2 rocket.

The firm is developing the expendable 2.25-meter-diameter Nebula-1 and reusable 3.35-meter-diameter Nebula-2 liquid launchers. These are to be capable of lifting 500 kilograms to 500 km Sun-synchronous orbit (SSO) and 4,500 kilograms to LEO respectively.

Fellow Chinese NewSpace outfit *Linkspace* succeeded with a launch and landing reaching an altitude of 300 meters in August 2019. The company has however been quiet ever since.

Beijing-based *iSpace* plans to carry out hop tests with a test version of a first stage of its Hyperbola-2 methalox rocket during 2021.

#Exspace #iSpace #Linkspace #DeepBlueAerospace









China moves to next stage of super heavy rocket development - SpaceNews


China’s space contractor has announced progress on rocket engines designed for major space missions, including a new engine for future lunar missions.




spacenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团六院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.01.15:

_China's *first space launch of the year* will take place on *January 20* shortly after midnight (Beijing time), at the Xichang Space Center, Sichuan. It should be a launch to orbit GTO (geosynchronous transfer orbit or geostationary transfer orbit), using a CZ-3B rocket._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350109935565111296


----------



## samsara

From Andrew Jones @AJ_FI on 2021.01.20:

_*China's first launch of 2021 declared successful.* Long March 3B from Xichang launched the Tiantong-1 (03) satellite to GTO at 16:25 UTC._

Source: 


https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/yuE3ZS4HrtQmRhb7wyhog




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351580557055029250

The Tiantong-1 series antenna. Images: CASC










天通一号03星成功发射丨我国自主可控卫星移动通信系统实现亚太地区全覆盖

2021年1月20日凌晨，天通一号03星在西昌卫星发射中心成功发射，这是由中国航天科技集团五院通信与导航总体部自主研制的第三颗移动通信卫星。卫星在轨交付后将与天通一号01星、02星组网运行，将大大提升国家应急通信保障能力。

*Successful launch of Tiantong-1 03 satellite | China's autonomous controllable satellite mobile communication system achieves full coverage in Asia-Pacific Region*

_In the early morning of January 20, 2021, Tiantong-1 03 satellite was successfully launched at Xichang Satellite Launch Center, which is the third mobile communication satellite independently developed by the Communication and Navigation Department of the Fifth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Group (CASC). After its in-orbit delivery, the satellite will be networked with Tiantong-1 01 and Tiantong-1 02 satellites, which will greatly enhance the national emergency communication support capability._

_...The satellite mobile communication system is mainly for small mobile terminals, including ground personal mobile terminals, vehicle-mounted terminals, airborne terminals, shipborne terminals, etc., to provide a variety of medium and low speed communication services. It can be said that the satellite mobile communication system can realize the nearly seamless coverage of the ocean, mountain and plateau areas, and meet the needs of all kinds of users for mobile communication coverage. Because of its flexible mobile and portable characteristics, it has high civil and commercial value.

(...)_

_*The construction of China's satellite communication mobile system is inseparable from the team's ten years of silent hard work. They have created history, and history will always remember their contributions.*_

_In the future, the research team will continue to promote the global expansion of *Tiantong-1 mobile communication satellite system*, realize the large-scale application and operation of satellite mobile communication, and *explore the integrated development of 5G and mobile system*, so as to play a greater role in the construction of national space infrastructure._

_


https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/5SyFJ3uN7PwbTZnDHZNhQQ


_

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*Geely officially launches a 4.12b yuan internet satellite project in Qingdao*

Global Times | 2021-01-27





Photo: Screenshot of Geely account at Toutiao

China's automaker Geely has officially launched its *internet satellite project in Qingdao*, East China's Shandong Province, with an investment of *4.12 billion yuan ($637 million)*, according to media reports. That would make the Chinese automaker in par with Tesla in the adventure into aerospace. 

The project is located in the Qingdao Shanghe demonstration zone, with an area of 20,474.3 square meters, according to relevant reports. 

The management committee of Shanghe demonstration zone signed a contract with Geely Technology Group in August on *low earth orbit internet satellite cooperation. A subsidiary of Geely, Zhejiang Shikong Daoyu Tech Co, undertook the project.* 

*Shikong Daoyu was founded in 2018*, specializing in promoting commercial upgrades of China's satellite industrial chain and the commercial application of China's space technology.

Wang Yang, general manager and chief scientist at Shikong Douyu, predicted that internet of vehicles will be a streak for future travel, which will put forward new demands for telecommunication. On the one hand, autonomous vehicles require better and precise navigation, which could be fostered by satellite network. On the other hand, satellite telecommunication is also a must for low-altitude travelling as transportation vehicles diversify.

Geely announced in May that it would launch two satellites into low orbit by the end of last year. In August, Shikong Daoyu announced that the two satellites for the maiden launch had cleared factory review, with conditions "fully ready" for launch.






 Geely officially launches a 4.12b yuan internet satellite project in Qingdao - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


>


very nice documentary.


----------



## LKJ86

TQ-12 engine







Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new communication technology experiment satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China launches new communication technology experiment satellite*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-05 00:50:20 _| _Editor: huaxia_

XICHANG, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new communication technology experiment satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Thursday.

The satellite was launched at 11:36 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

It will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as technology tests.

This launch marked the 360th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new communication technology experiment satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xinhuanet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China launches new communication technology experiment satellite*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-05 00:50:20 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> XICHANG, Feb. 4 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new communication technology experiment satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Thursday.
> 
> The satellite was launched at 11:36 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.
> 
> It will be used in communication, radio, television and data transmission, as well as technology tests.
> 
> This launch marked the 360th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> TQ-12 engine
> View attachment 713254
> View attachment 713255
> 
> Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weixin


*China's ZQ-2 Carrier Rocket Completes Assembly of First-level Engine*
LandSpace, a private Chinese rocket company, has announced that they recently completed the assembly of the first-level engine of the ZQ-2 liquid-propellant carrier rocket.


----------



## LKJ86

OS-X6B
2021/02/05 17:05:05





Via @零壹空间科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> OS-X6B
> 2021/02/05 17:05:05
> View attachment 713780
> 
> Via @零壹空间科技集团 from Weixin










Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4601350366101591?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.02.06:

_The Chinese startup *OneSpace* carried out another *suborbital flight* this Friday, Feb. 05, with its *OS-X6B launcher* this time fired *from a TEL* in northwest China._

_The main payload is a return craft but no details are revealed._







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357907489849712643


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> OS-X6B
> 2021/02/05 17:05:05
> View attachment 713780
> 
> Via @零壹空间科技集团 from Weixin







__





Private Chinese company launches smart suborbital rocket - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*Private Chinese company launches smart suborbital rocket*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-06 01:01:24 _| _Editor: huaxia_

CHONGQING, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- A new smart suborbital rocket developed by a private Chinese company was successfully launched from a site in northwest China on Friday, according to the company.

The "Chongqing Liangjiang Star" OS-X6B, with a length of 9.4 meters, was launched at 5:05 p.m. It completed a flight time of about 580 seconds, reaching a maximum altitude of about 300 km, said OneSpace Technology Group Co.

The launch marks the first time that a private Chinese rocket company has realized controlled re-entry flight, human-in-the-loop space flight control, and (upper stage) redundant fault-tolerant control, according to OneSpace.

It also completed the verification of a number of key technologies and obtained a large amount of real flight environment data.

Established in 2015, the Beijing-based OneSpace is China's first private company with a license to develop carrier rockets, with a manufacturing base in southwestern Chongqing Municipality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China readies massive antenna as Tianwen-1 Mars mission nears orbit around red planet*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*The best summary of the 2021 China's space activities (in English language) by Andrew Jones. It may be updated regularly.*

*2021 looks like being China's busiest in space so far. To preview the year, recap January, and generally keep track, here's a first issue of the China Space News Update newsletter: *









China Space News Update - Issue #1


First of all, I'm starting this newsletter to help keep track of what's going in the nebulous and sometimes frenetic arena of China's space sector. There is so much going on, but often interesting developments in policy, a company's activities or a insights into a mission are not reported or...




www.getrevue.co






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356730144388431880


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's Tianwen-1 probe enters orbit around Mars - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's Tianwen-1 probe enters orbit around Mars*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-02-10 21:09:45 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, Feb. 10 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianwen-1 probe successfully entered the orbit around Mars on Wednesday after a nearly seven-month voyage from Earth.

A 3000N engine was ignited at 7:52 p.m. (Beijing time) to decelerate Tianwen-1, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

After about 15 minutes, the spacecraft, including an orbiter, a lander and a rover, had slowed enough to be captured by Mars' gravity and entered an elliptical orbit around the red planet, with its closest distance from the Martian surface at about 400 km. It will take Tianwen-1 about 10 Earth days to complete one circle.

The development marks China's completion of a key step in its current Mars exploration program, which is designed to complete orbiting, landing and roving in one mission, said the CNSA.

After entering the Mars orbit, payloads aboard the orbiter, including cameras and various particle analyzers, will next start working and carry out surveys of the planet.

Tianwen-1 was launched via a Long March-5 rocket, China's largest launch vehicle, from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of southern China's island province of Hainan on July 23, 2020.

Tianwen-1 has been traveling in space for 202 days. It has carried out four orbital corrections and a deep-space maneuver. It has flown 475 million km and was 192 million km from Earth when it reached the Mars orbit.

A steerable radio telescope with a 70-meter-diameter antenna in Wuqing District of northern China's Tianjin City is a key facility receiving scientific data sent back by the Mars probe. The one-way communication delay is about 10.7 minutes.

Tianwen-1 will now conduct multiple orbital corrections to enter a temporary Mars parking orbit, surveying potential landing sites in preparation to land in May or June.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大火箭 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China's Long March-5B rocket tasked with space station mission arrives at launch site*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese factories race to get rockets ready for space launch missions*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China launches new satellites to survey electromagnetic environment on February 24, 2021*
The third group of China's #Yaogan-31 remote sensing satellites were sent into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 10:22 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Wednesday. Having entered their planned orbits, the satellites will be used for electromagnetic environment surveys and other related technological tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @上海航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China makes new breakthrough in heavy-lift carrier rocket engine - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China makes new breakthrough in heavy-lift carrier rocket engine*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-03-05 20:13:27 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, March 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday successfully conducted a trial run on a 500-tonne-thrust liquid oxygen (LOX) and kerosene rocket engine, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

It marks a new breakthrough in the country's rocket-engine technologies, and will lay a solid foundation for its follow-up development of the heavy-lift carrier rocket, said the developer.

The new engine, with its design and management fully digitalized, provides three times the thrust of a 120-tonne-thrust LOX kerosene high-pressure staged combustion engine, the CASC said, adding that its comprehensive performance indicators are equal to the best in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## bshifter

China sets goal of sending 12 astronauts to space by 2023, opening of space station by 2022


Hot on the heels of its recent successes reaching the Red Planet, China’s space agency has announced the lofty goal of executing 11 launch missions and sending a dozen astronauts to space within the next two years.




www.rt.com


----------



## Polestar 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 9

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 9
> View attachment 724148
> View attachment 724149
> View attachment 724150



This is as big as Saturn V. It gets Chinese people to the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 9
> View attachment 724148
> View attachment 724149
> View attachment 724150


They're building it now ?


----------



## LKJ86

SpaceMan18 said:


> They're building it now ?





LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China makes new breakthrough in heavy-lift carrier rocket engine - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xinhuanet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China makes new breakthrough in heavy-lift carrier rocket engine*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-03-05 20:13:27 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, March 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday successfully conducted a trial run on a 500-tonne-thrust liquid oxygen (LOX) and kerosene rocket engine, according to the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).
> 
> It marks a new breakthrough in the country's rocket-engine technologies, and will lay a solid foundation for its follow-up development of the heavy-lift carrier rocket, said the developer.
> 
> The new engine, with its design and management fully digitalized, provides three times the thrust of a 120-tonne-thrust LOX kerosene high-pressure staged combustion engine, the CASC said, adding that its comprehensive performance indicators are equal to the best in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Polestar 2

Tai Hai Chen said:


> This is as big as Saturn V. It gets Chinese people to the moon.


Bigger than Saturn V.


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 723970
> 
> Via @航空知识 from Weixin


The rocket besides CZ-9 is very interesting... Its seems to share same diameter like CZ-5 with more powerful rocket propulsion but smaller than CZ-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

I think private Chinese space players are going the reusable route , but what about CNSA ? 

CZ-9 is pretty impressive


----------



## siegecrossbow

SpaceMan18 said:


> I think private Chinese space players are going the reusable route , but what about CNSA ?
> 
> CZ-9 is pretty impressive



CZ-8 is going to test reusable technology this year I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 9
> View attachment 724148



they are only manufacturing test items or already the first full specimen/prototype?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> they are only manufacturing test items or already the first full specimen/prototype?
> 
> View attachment 724275


cz-9 is scheduled to launch at the end of the decade so it's pretty safe to say test items right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> They're building it now ?


There are actually fabricating many parts of CZ-9 few years ago...
Check the video posting date.






It will not take too long for CZ-9 to materialise. But I am not sure whether the launch tower will be ready for the rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

Beast said:


> There are actually fabricating many parts of CZ-9 few years ago...
> Check the video posting date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not take too long for CZ-9 to materialise. But I am not sure whether the launch tower will be ready for the rocket.



So China's manned moon mission will be 2030 right ?

Idk how long the launch tower will take to build but I guess it's quick , I expect CZ-9 to launch this or next year right ? 

And after lets say the CZ-9 manned lunar mission , what about the next CNSA super heavy lift launch vehicle for their manned Mars mission ? Do they have plans for something like the Starship ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

SpaceMan18 said:


> And after lets say the CZ-9 manned lunar mission , what about the next CNSA super heavy lift launch vehicle for their manned Mars mission ? Do they have plans for something like the Starship ?


Long March 9 is for manned lunar and Mars missions.
And it would be the most powerful rocket in the world at that moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 9 is for manned lunar and Mars missions.
> And it would be the most powerful rocket in the world at that moment.



Mars mission eh ? Is it more powerful than the Starship or SLS , how will you guys get your taikonaut back from Mars since even the SLS can only do a one way mission ? 

Or will you guys send a fuel tank to Mars and when the manned module comes land on Mars it also fuels back up ?


----------



## shanlung

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 9 is for manned lunar and Mars missions.
> And it would be the most powerful rocket in the world at that moment.



China and Chinese invented gunpowder. And focused on fireworks to give beauty and to entertain
people watching that.

And when pressed by invaders, then turned gunpowder to making and using that as bombs and fire lances and rockets to shoot and defend themselves.

The booster rockets strapped to Long March 9 can be used for very different purposes as well.

Extract from https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-missiles-news-discussions.84215/post-12847645


_Please remember DF-41 got a very big brother coming up as well in case you think DF-41 not worthy enough to deliver dim sum and tea bags and cleaned laundry.
Russia’s RS-28 “Sarmat” ten-ton payload, rated as the most dangerous ICBM . Reportedly it may carry up to fifteen 350 kiloton warheads, or up to twenty-four of the new “Avangard” nuclear-armed Hypersonic Glide Vehicle (HGV) warheads. Sarmat will be dwarfed by Chinese new missile with even larger twenty-ton payload. That will be solid-fuel space-launch vehicle (SLV), and could form the basis for what might become the world’s largest “mobile” ICBM._
_The Next China Military Threat: The World's Biggest Mobile ICBM?_

*So anytime Murica want to rock and roll with China, China will end that rock and roll*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

SpaceMan18 said:


> Is it more powerful than the Starship or SLS


It is more powerful than Starship and SLS for sure!


----------



## SpaceMan18

LKJ86 said:


> It is more powerful than Starship and SLS for sure!



Eh I kinda doubt eh CZ-9 being more better or powerful than the Starship which is reusable. 

CZ-9 is more comparable to the SLS


----------



## LKJ86

SpaceMan18 said:


> Eh I kinda doubt eh CZ-9 being more better or powerful than the Starship which is reusable.


The reuse is not everything.


----------



## Team Blue

It's not everything but it's pretty important for long term feasibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

SpaceMan18 said:


> So China's manned moon mission will be 2030 right ?
> 
> Idk how long the launch tower will take to build but I guess it's quick , I expect CZ-9 to launch this or next year right ?
> 
> And after lets say the CZ-9 manned lunar mission , what about the next CNSA super heavy lift launch vehicle for their manned Mars mission ? Do they have plans for something like the Starship ?



Depends on what you mean by manned lunar mission. Manned landing? Snow ball’s chance in hell. Manned orbital of the moon? Maybe. Depends on how well the next gen spaceship progresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

LKJ86 said:


> The reuse is not everything.



Except it kinda is the new trend , you wanna be able to reuse all of the rocket to save on costs , so yes it's everything


siegecrossbow said:


> Depends on what you mean by manned lunar mission. Manned landing? Snow ball’s chance in hell. Manned orbital of the moon? Maybe. Depends on how well the next gen spaceship progresses.



I mean China has plans to land on the Moon in 2030 soo


----------



## Oldman1

LKJ86 said:


> It is more powerful than Starship and SLS for sure!



How you reach that conclusion? More powerful than Starship?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SpaceMan18 said:


> I mean China has plans to land on the Moon in 2030 soo



No point putting a man on moon without a moon base. It is very risky for the life of astronaut.


----------



## lcloo

Recap on a news dated 2020 November 26th regarding China's Moonbase program.

"_Not long after China's Chang'e-5 moon sampler was launched into space, an official working at China's space program mentioned again the plan for a moon research base._

_"Chang'e-6, 7 and 8 will be gradually carried out," said Xu Hongliang, Secretary General at the China National Space Administration (CNSA), China's equivalent of NASA._

_"An international lunar research base is also planned," he added."_

link:-
China is planning a moon research base that may reshape the space race - CGTN



Russia and China agreed to jointly build an international moon base:-
Russia and China are going to build a Moon base together, and NASA isn’t invited (yahoo.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Tai Hai Chen said:


> No point putting a man on moon without a moon base. It is very risky for the life of astronaut.



I mean America did it in the 60s idk what's dangerous about that ?


lcloo said:


> Recap on a news dated 2020 November 26th regarding China's Moonbase program.
> 
> "_Not long after China's Chang'e-5 moon sampler was launched into space, an official working at China's space program mentioned again the plan for a moon research base._
> 
> _"Chang'e-6, 7 and 8 will be gradually carried out," said Xu Hongliang, Secretary General at the China National Space Administration (CNSA), China's equivalent of NASA._
> 
> _"An international lunar research base is also planned," he added."_
> 
> link:-
> China is planning a moon research base that may reshape the space race - CGTN
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and China agreed to jointly build an international moon base:-
> Russia and China are going to build a Moon base together, and NASA isn’t invited (yahoo.com)



Kinda sad that NASA wanted to work with the CNSA but of course the Chinese aren't quite trusted at times cause you know " intellectual property theft" and of course the U.S government saying no and the CCP not going hard against the copycat issues at times or property theft


----------



## LKJ86

Oldman1 said:


> How you reach that conclusion? More powerful than Starship?


LOL
You will adapt to the new era.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## dbc

LKJ86 said:


> LOL
> You will adapt to the new era.



if we calculate payload the same way the Chinese do then SLS payload is 156.9 metric ton.
So still winning...


----------



## casual

dbc said:


> if we calculate payload the same way the Chinese do then SLS payload is 156.9 metric ton.
> So still winning...


source? nasa's own site only has SLS carrying 27 tons to trans-lunar orbit where as CZ-9 will carry 50 tons


----------



## dbc

casual said:


> source? nasa's own site only has SLS carrying 27 tons to trans-lunar orbit where as CZ-9 will carry 50 tons


27 mt = SLS block 1, SLS block 2 = 45 mt. TLI of pure pay load and not injected mass. The CZ-9 50 mt to TLI is injected mass not pure payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SpaceMan18 said:


> I mean America did it in the 60s idk what's dangerous about that ?



Back then the US was willing to risk lives to beat the USSR to the moon. Now China has no rush. China will send droids first to build a small base before sending men to moon.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Back then the US was willing to risk lives to beat the USSR to the moon. Now China has no rush. China will send droids first to build a small base before sending men to moon.



So in 2030 they will build a lunar base first?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SpaceMan18 said:


> So in 2030 they will build a lunar base first?



They need Long March 9 rocket first. Once that is ready then it is go time for a small lunar post. Then launch pad on moon which can accelerate rocket to Mars very quickly because low gravity and no atmospheric air resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> Mars mission eh ? Is it more powerful than the Starship or SLS , how will you guys get your taikonaut back from Mars since even the SLS can only do a one way mission ?
> 
> Or will you guys send a fuel tank to Mars and when the manned module comes land on Mars it also fuels back up ?


A 2 rocket launch can perform. And an orbital docking can send the astronaut back to earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Back then the US was willing to risk lives to beat the USSR to the moon. Now China has no rush. China will send droids first to build a small base before sending men to moon.


Yeah, we're all told that they successfully sent eleven men to lunar surface in six missions without any problem. That's how they won the Cold War after Soviet's Yuri Gagarin made the first ever human appearance in space.

But now they have forgotten the ways on how to do it again with all the modern technologies.

Oh men, it really takes lots of faith against all odds 

#Stanley Kubrick

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## dbc

samsara said:


> Yeah, we're all told that they successfully sent eleven men to lunar surface in six missions without any problem. That's how they won the Cold War after Soviet's Yuri Gagarin made the first ever human appearance in space.
> 
> But now they have forgotten the ways on how to do it again with all the modern technologies.
> 
> Oh men, it really takes one's faith against all odds
> 
> #Stanley Kubrick



stop trolling, Artemis is not a sight seeing / sample return mission like Apollo was in the 60s. Artemis is much more ambitious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

dbc said:


> stop trolling, Artemis is not a sight seeing / sample return mission like Apollo was in the 60s. Artemis is much more ambitious.


Who argues about that?? Who's trolling that?

I didn't even mention that the Russian lifting service is called in, again, to reach the ISS (11 Mar) 








American astronauts to again use Russian Soyuz rocket to reach ISS as NASA can’t rely on ‘unstable’ US tech – Moscow space chief


After the US bought a seat on a Russian spacecraft to send a NASA astronaut to the International Space Station, the chief of Russia's Space Agency Roscosmos Dmitry Rogozin claimed that American spaceflight is still “unstable.”




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

samsara said:


> Who argues about that?? Who's trolling that?
> 
> I didn't even mention that the Russian lifting service is called in, again, to reach the ISS (11 Mar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American astronauts to again use Russian Soyuz rocket to reach ISS as NASA can’t rely on ‘unstable’ US tech – Moscow space chief
> 
> 
> After the US bought a seat on a Russian spacecraft to send a NASA astronaut to the International Space Station, the chief of Russia's Space Agency Roscosmos Dmitry Rogozin claimed that American spaceflight is still “unstable.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com



You know we can use SpaceX if we want right ? We chose to be nice and also the government loves ULA more than SpaceX for no reason


----------



## dbc

SpaceMan18 said:


> You know we can use SpaceX if we want right ? We chose to be nice and also the government loves ULA more than SpaceX for no reason



Starship can carry a 176 metric tons to the lunar transfer orbit after refueling in low earth orbit.


samsara said:


> Who argues about that?? Who's trolling that?
> 
> I didn't even mention that the Russian lifting service is called in, again, to reach the ISS (11 Mar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American astronauts to again use Russian Soyuz rocket to reach ISS as NASA can’t rely on ‘unstable’ US tech – Moscow space chief
> 
> 
> After the US bought a seat on a Russian spacecraft to send a NASA astronaut to the International Space Station, the chief of Russia's Space Agency Roscosmos Dmitry Rogozin claimed that American spaceflight is still “unstable.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com



more trolling, there was a spare seat on Soyuz we had a spare astronaut so we took the seat. Only because we did not want to break our own record of continuous presence of X years on ISS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

dbc said:


> Starship can carry a 176 metric tons to the lunar transfer orbit after refueling in low earth orbit.
> 
> 
> more trolling, there was a spare seat on Soyuz we had a spare astronaut so we took the seat. Only because we did not want to break our own record of continuous presence of X years on ISS.



Yep as usual , America has plans for Mars with Elon and plans for the Moon with our international buddies from Europe to Japan idk maybe India ? 

China and Russia are however building a lunar base together


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

samsara said:


> Yeah, we're all told that they successfully sent eleven men to lunar surface in six missions without any problem. That's how they won the Cold War after Soviet's Yuri Gagarin made the first ever human appearance in space.
> 
> But now they have forgotten the ways on how to do it again with all the modern technologies.
> 
> Oh men, it really takes lots of faith against all odds
> 
> #Stanley Kubrick



Soviets beat the US in nearly every space achievement, except the ‘moon landings’ that took place in Hollywood studios. Couldn’t beat the Soviets in anything so they faked it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SpaceMan18 said:


> Yep as usual , America has plans for Mars with Elon and plans for the Moon with our international buddies from Europe to Japan idk maybe India ?
> 
> China and Russia are however building a lunar base together



Talk is cheap. Do is what counts.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民网 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @LANDSPACE蓝箭航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Why China's space program could overtake NASA*

Opinion by *ERIC BERGER* - CNN (2021-04-01)

*Eric Berger*_, a reporter and editor *based in Houston*, is the author of "LIFTOFF: Elon Musk and the Desperate Early Days that Launched SpaceX." After a long career at the Houston Chronicle, he joined Ars Technica in 2015 as the site's *senior space editor*, covering SpaceX, NASA and everything beyond. He was a Pulitzer Prize finalist for his coverage of Hurricane Ike in the Houston Chronicle in 2008._

China has a good chance of becoming the DOMINANT SPACE POWER in the 21ST CENTURY, and it's not just looking to copy NASA on the way to the top. Instead, the country is paying close attention to what innovative US companies like SpaceX are doing as well.

In the summer of 2019, a small Chinese rocket launched from an inland spaceport in the southern part of the country. Close-up photos, posted afterward on Chinese social media accounts, showed small grid fins affixed to the upper part of this Long March 2C rocket for the first time. They were virtually identical in design to the grid fins SpaceX uses to steer its Falcon 9 rocket through the atmosphere for landings on its ocean-based drone ships.

A year after this test, China's main space contractor revealed plans to develop the ability to reuse its Long March 8 booster, which is powered by kerosene fuel, the same type of power that fuels SpaceX rockets. By 2025, Chinese officials said, this rocket would be capable of landing on a sea platform like SpaceX's Falcon 9 booster.

And it is not just the Chinese government contractors that are emulating SpaceX. A growing number of semi-private Chinese companies have also announced plans to develop reusable rockets. Chinese firms such as LinkSpace and Galactic Energy have released schematics that seem to mimic SpaceX technology.

None of this should be particularly surprising. Government-launched enterprises in both Russia and Europe also recently revealed plans to develop reusable rockets that are similar both in appearance and function to the Falcon 9 booster. But what makes the Chinese efforts to emulate SpaceX particularly notable is the country's EXPANSIVE AMBITIONS in space and its VAST RESOURCES to back up these long-term goals.

EARLIER THIS MONTH, the Chinese government signed an agreement with Russia to work together to build a MOON BASE. China has also begun planning to launch crewed missions to Mars and deploy a massive space-based, commercial-scale solar power plant by 2050. They're playing the LONG GAME, and they're playing to win.

Based on China's recent accomplishments in space, it would be wise to take these grand ambitions seriously. In December, China became only the third nation to return Moon rocks to Earth. Later this spring, it will seek to join the United States as only the second country to land and operate a rover on the surface of Mars.

All the while, China is racing across a number of other fronts in space, from building an orbital space station to maturing anti-satellite capabilities in space to establishing a base on the moon.

As China advances in space, NASA has spent more than $20 BILLION building a large rocket, the SPACE LAUNCH SYSTEM (SLS) [by Boeing], that could soon be obsolete. And flying this single-use rocket is so expensive that, in combination with its Artemis program, NASA could exceed its congressional funds by more than 43%.

NASA could also abandon the International Space Station (ISS) in a few years. Meanwhile, China is training European astronauts and teaching them Chinese so that they might visit its large, modular space station. Some of these European astronauts may subsequently join the China-Russia lunar exploration effort.

Increasingly, the US' main advantage over China lies in its burgeoning commercial space industry, led by SpaceX. If America wants to compete, it should unleash the full potential of SpaceX and other commercial space companies that seek to go further in space, faster and for less money. This kind of public-private partnership has already worked in low-Earth orbit, with NASA buying services from companies such as SpaceX, Northrop Grumman and Boeing to deliver cargo and astronauts to the International Space Station.

This is one reason why, ABOUT FIVE YEARS AGO, China began backing dozens of companies to commercialize rockets and satellites. THE 21ST CENTURY SPACE RACE, therefore, is not so much between China and NASA. Rather, it is between China and the US commercial space industry.

Nearly a decade ago, SpaceX attracted international acclaim when it began to successfully land its Falcon 9 rockets, accomplishing an engineering feat many previously deemed impossible or impractical. While historically rocket boosters have been discarded in the ocean after they expend their fuel on the way to orbit, SpaceX figured out how to land its boosters upright on platforms at sea and on land, allowing the company to recover and refurbish the rockets and save money.

Later, the company strapped three of these Falcon 9 cores together to build a larger and much more powerful rocket, called the Falcon Heavy. And it is now testing an even larger, reusable booster, its Starship vehicle, intended to ferry humans to and from Mars.

In late February, China unveiled strikingly similar space plans. The country's space agency said it would build a TRIPLE CORE rocket, which looks like a SpaceX Falcon Heavy. And it also confirmed plans to move forward with its titanic LONG MARCH 9 rocket, capable of lifting as much as 140 metric tons to low-Earth orbit, the same amount as the Saturn V rocket, an American super heavy-lift launch vehicle that remains the most powerful rocket that has ever flown successfully.

This massive rocket would be unlike anything NASA built, however; Chinese officials, taking a page from the SpaceX playbook, said they would like it to be reusable. And, they added, they aim to one day launch the Long March 9 to take its taikonauts to Mars.

While SpaceX became a transformational space company, the US and China have been locked in an increasingly intense battle for influence and economic resources on Earth. That conflict, which has already emerged in low-Earth orbit, will extend to the Moon and eventually Mars in the coming decades. In the contest for geopolitical influence and economic wealth, space will come to represent the ultimate high ground.

*China is definitely going.*

For now, the US and NASA have the advantage of a more robust space program and a stronger commercial space industry. But for the last decade, the US commercial space industry has succeeded despite Congress, not because of it. Unless Congress and NASA more closely embrace commercial space and follow a bold plan of exploration, China's CONSTANCY OF PURPOSE and mimicking of Western strengths will overcome this head start.


----------



## SpaceMan18

samsara said:


> *Why China's space program could overtake NASA*
> 
> Opinion by *ERIC BERGER* - CNN (2021-04-01)
> 
> *Eric Berger*_, a reporter and editor *based in Houston*, is the author of "LIFTOFF: Elon Musk and the Desperate Early Days that Launched SpaceX." After a long career at the Houston Chronicle, he joined Ars Technica in 2015 as the site's *senior space editor*, covering SpaceX, NASA and everything beyond. He was a Pulitzer Prize finalist for his coverage of Hurricane Ike in the Houston Chronicle in 2008._
> 
> China has a good chance of becoming the DOMINANT SPACE POWER in the 21ST CENTURY, and it's not just looking to copy NASA on the way to the top. Instead, the country is paying close attention to what innovative US companies like SpaceX are doing as well.
> 
> In the summer of 2019, a small Chinese rocket launched from an inland spaceport in the southern part of the country. Close-up photos, posted afterward on Chinese social media accounts, showed small grid fins affixed to the upper part of this Long March 2C rocket for the first time. They were virtually identical in design to the grid fins SpaceX uses to steer its Falcon 9 rocket through the atmosphere for landings on its ocean-based drone ships.
> 
> A year after this test, China's main space contractor revealed plans to develop the ability to reuse its Long March 8 booster, which is powered by kerosene fuel, the same type of power that fuels SpaceX rockets. By 2025, Chinese officials said, this rocket would be capable of landing on a sea platform like SpaceX's Falcon 9 booster.
> 
> And it is not just the Chinese government contractors that are emulating SpaceX. A growing number of semi-private Chinese companies have also announced plans to develop reusable rockets. Chinese firms such as LinkSpace and Galactic Energy have released schematics that seem to mimic SpaceX technology.
> 
> None of this should be particularly surprising. Government-launched enterprises in both Russia and Europe also recently revealed plans to develop reusable rockets that are similar both in appearance and function to the Falcon 9 booster. But what makes the Chinese efforts to emulate SpaceX particularly notable is the country's EXPANSIVE AMBITIONS in space and its VAST RESOURCES to back up these long-term goals.
> 
> EARLIER THIS MONTH, the Chinese government signed an agreement with Russia to work together to build a MOON BASE. China has also begun planning to launch crewed missions to Mars and deploy a massive space-based, commercial-scale solar power plant by 2050. They're playing the LONG GAME, and they're playing to win.
> 
> Based on China's recent accomplishments in space, it would be wise to take these grand ambitions seriously. In December, China became only the third nation to return Moon rocks to Earth. Later this spring, it will seek to join the United States as only the second country to land and operate a rover on the surface of Mars.
> 
> All the while, China is racing across a number of other fronts in space, from building an orbital space station to maturing anti-satellite capabilities in space to establishing a base on the moon.
> 
> As China advances in space, NASA has spent more than $20 BILLION building a large rocket, the SPACE LAUNCH SYSTEM (SLS) [by Boeing], that could soon be obsolete. And flying this single-use rocket is so expensive that, in combination with its Artemis program, NASA could exceed its congressional funds by more than 43%.
> 
> NASA could also abandon the International Space Station (ISS) in a few years. Meanwhile, China is training European astronauts and teaching them Chinese so that they might visit its large, modular space station. Some of these European astronauts may subsequently join the China-Russia lunar exploration effort.
> 
> Increasingly, the US' main advantage over China lies in its burgeoning commercial space industry, led by SpaceX. If America wants to compete, it should unleash the full potential of SpaceX and other commercial space companies that seek to go further in space, faster and for less money. This kind of public-private partnership has already worked in low-Earth orbit, with NASA buying services from companies such as SpaceX, Northrop Grumman and Boeing to deliver cargo and astronauts to the International Space Station.
> 
> This is one reason why, ABOUT FIVE YEARS AGO, China began backing dozens of companies to commercialize rockets and satellites. THE 21ST CENTURY SPACE RACE, therefore, is not so much between China and NASA. Rather, it is between China and the US commercial space industry.
> 
> Nearly a decade ago, SpaceX attracted international acclaim when it began to successfully land its Falcon 9 rockets, accomplishing an engineering feat many previously deemed impossible or impractical. While historically rocket boosters have been discarded in the ocean after they expend their fuel on the way to orbit, SpaceX figured out how to land its boosters upright on platforms at sea and on land, allowing the company to recover and refurbish the rockets and save money.
> 
> Later, the company strapped three of these Falcon 9 cores together to build a larger and much more powerful rocket, called the Falcon Heavy. And it is now testing an even larger, reusable booster, its Starship vehicle, intended to ferry humans to and from Mars.
> 
> In late February, China unveiled strikingly similar space plans. The country's space agency said it would build a TRIPLE CORE rocket, which looks like a SpaceX Falcon Heavy. And it also confirmed plans to move forward with its titanic LONG MARCH 9 rocket, capable of lifting as much as 140 metric tons to low-Earth orbit, the same amount as the Saturn V rocket, an American super heavy-lift launch vehicle that remains the most powerful rocket that has ever flown successfully.
> 
> This massive rocket would be unlike anything NASA built, however; Chinese officials, taking a page from the SpaceX playbook, said they would like it to be reusable. And, they added, they aim to one day launch the Long March 9 to take its taikonauts to Mars.
> 
> While SpaceX became a transformational space company, the US and China have been locked in an increasingly intense battle for influence and economic resources on Earth. That conflict, which has already emerged in low-Earth orbit, will extend to the Moon and eventually Mars in the coming decades. In the contest for geopolitical influence and economic wealth, space will come to represent the ultimate high ground.
> 
> *China is definitely going.*
> 
> For now, the US and NASA have the advantage of a more robust space program and a stronger commercial space industry. But for the last decade, the US commercial space industry has succeeded despite Congress, not because of it. Unless Congress and NASA more closely embrace commercial space and follow a bold plan of exploration, China's CONSTANCY OF PURPOSE and mimicking of Western strengths will overcome this head start.




CNSA or any Chinese private space program can over take America when they finally learn to innovate at a much higher rate. 

Otherwise they will always be playing catch up with America


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379311939126505472


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SpaceMan18 said:


> CNSA or any Chinese private space program can over take America when they finally learn to innovate at a much higher rate.
> 
> Otherwise they will always be playing catch up with America



True, but if anyone can do it, it's China. EU, Russia, Japan don't have a chance. China has mixed socialist and market economy since 1980s which is best in world. State owned enterprises operating in a free market. Can't beat that.


----------



## casual

Tai Hai Chen said:


> True, but if anyone can do it, it's China. EU, Russia, Japan don't have a chance. China has mixed socialist and market economy since 1980s which is best in world. State owned enterprises operating in a free market. Can't beat that.


It's because of China's industrial policy and Chinese gov's stability and ability to plan in the long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379705912861020160


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> CNSA or any Chinese private space program can over take America when they finally learn to innovate at a much higher rate.
> 
> Otherwise they will always be playing catch up with America


What innovate has NASA carry out for past 20 years compare to CNSA?


----------



## SpaceMan18

Beast said:


> What innovate has NASA carry out for past 20 years compare to CNSA?



Eh deep space probes or telescopes and SpaceX's vertical landing rockets , yeah pretty much a lot


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

SpaceMan18 said:


> CNSA or any Chinese private space program can over take America when they finally learn to innovate at a much higher rate.
> 
> Otherwise they will always be playing catch up with America



this creature talks of innovation lmao.


----------



## SpaceMan18

FairAndUnbiased said:


> this creature talks of innovation lmao.



If you're using a PC rn then throw it away since the invention is American , so yeah we are definitely more innovative due to the free and individualistic culture that promotes innovation unlike China who's more close minded


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> Eh deep space probes or telescopes and SpaceX's vertical landing rockets , yeah pretty much a lot


Space X is not NASA... CNSA just commission a FAST 500M scope while NASA one just fold up. Those deep space probe deployed by NASA are more than 20 years ago thing. While CNSA just deployed quantum communication satellite system. CNSA going to do a historic double rovers on Moon and mars simultaneously which no country ever done before. Not even 
Soviet and US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Beast said:


> Space X is not NASA... CNSA just commission a FAST 500M scope while NASA one just fold up. Those deep space probe deployed by NASA are more than 20 years ago thing. While CNSA just deployed quantum communication satellite system. CNSA going to do a historic double rovers on Moon and mars simultaneously which no country ever done before. Not even
> Soviet and US.



SpaceX is American so it counts anyways lol , and double rovers can be easily done by NASA except they don't cause NASA doesn't need to sooo. 

NASA has better funding than CNSA therefore will be ahead in certain things only


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> SpaceX is American so it counts anyways lol , and double rovers can be easily done by NASA except they don't cause NASA doesn't need to sooo.
> 
> NASA has better funding than CNSA therefore will be ahead in certain things only


Done it before u claim it's easy. US has never done a robotic lunar soil return before. The tech is totally different between manned and unmanned. Why the new rocket thrust supposed to match saturn V failed since US has done it before?









Critical engine test for NASA's Space Launch System megarocket shuts down earlier than planned


The SLS core booster will help launch NASA's Artemis 1 mission to the moon.




www.space.com





Finally, a Chinese scientist is paid how much compare to a US scientist? If u think NASA has more fund and can do more than CNSA then u are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

SpaceMan18 said:


> If you're using a PC rn then throw it away since the invention is American , so yeah we are definitely more innovative due to the free and individualistic culture that promotes innovation unlike China who's more close minded



Whose we? You're a Bengali migrant. White Americans despise you and think of you as a desperately poor alien invader.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Long March 7 Y3











Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 7 Y3
> View attachment 733408
> View attachment 733409
> View attachment 733410
> 
> Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin







__





Chinese rocket for space station mission arrives at launch site - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*Chinese rocket for space station mission arrives at launch site*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-04-12 17:40:03 _| _Editor: huaxia_


WENCHANG, Hainan, April 12 (Xinhua) -- China's Long March-7 Y3 rocket, which will launch the cargo craft of China's space station, has arrived at its launch site in southern China's Hainan Province.

The rocket, alongside the Tianzhou-2 cargo craft that has already been transported to the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site, will be assembled and tested at the launch site, the China Manned Space Engineering Office (CMSEO) said on Monday.

The CMSEO said the facilities and equipment at the launch site are in good condition and preparations are being carried out as scheduled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





Manned spacecraft, carrier rocket for Shenzhou-12 mission arrive at launch center - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*Manned spacecraft, carrier rocket for Shenzhou-12 mission arrive at launch center*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-04-15 16:11:08 _| _Editor: huaxia_

JIUQUAN, April 15 (Xinhua) -- The manned spacecraft and carrier rocket for the Shenzhou-12 manned space mission have arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The manned craft and the Long March-2F carrier rocket are now undergoing final assembly and testing at the launch site, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said on Friday.

The astronauts for the Shenzhou-12 manned space mission are participating in intensive training before embarking on their space journey, said the CMSA.

All facilities at the launch site are in good condition, and all systems that will be involved in the mission are undergoing orderly preparations, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manned spacecraft, carrier rocket for Shenzhou-12 mission arrive at launch center - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xinhuanet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manned spacecraft, carrier rocket for Shenzhou-12 mission arrive at launch center*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-04-15 16:11:08 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> JIUQUAN, April 15 (Xinhua) -- The manned spacecraft and carrier rocket for the Shenzhou-12 manned space mission have arrived at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.
> 
> The manned craft and the Long March-2F carrier rocket are now undergoing final assembly and testing at the launch site, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said on Friday.
> 
> The astronauts for the Shenzhou-12 manned space mission are participating in intensive training before embarking on their space journey, said the CMSA.
> 
> All facilities at the launch site are in good condition, and all systems that will be involved in the mission are undergoing orderly preparations, it said.
> 
> View attachment 734238
> View attachment 734239










Via @中国运载火箭技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

China space station core rocket rollout

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

The Long March 5B and the Chinese Space Station (CSS)'s Tianhe Core Module during roll-out to the launch pad at Wenchang. Launch is scheduled for April 29.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385390609838469120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385388616092848128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385419814718492683

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast




----------



## Beast




----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*Official: China's moon probe will carry French, Russian gear*
2 hrs





© Provided by Associated PressFILE - This file image made available by the China National Space Administration on Dec. 16, 2020, shows the Tianwen-1 probe en route to Mars. China’s first Mars rover will be named Zhurong after a traditional fire god, the government announced Saturday, April 24, 2021. The rover is aboard the Tianwen-1 probe that arrived in Mars orbit on Feb. 24 and is due to land in May to look for evidence of life. (CNSA via AP, File)

BEIJING (AP) — China will launch its next robot lunar lander in 2024, and it will carry equipment from France, Sweden, Russia and Italy, the official news agency reported.

Plans call for Chang’e 6 to land near the lunar south pole and collect samples for return to Earth, the program’s chief designer, Hu Hao, said at a conference Saturday, according to the Xinhua News Agency.

The Chang’e landers are part of Chinese space exploration efforts that also include a probe that is preparing to land a robot rover on Mars. There are also plans for a crewed orbital station, landing a human on the moon and retrieving soil from an asteroid.

*Video: China's Mars Mission (Time)*

Play Video
China's Mars Mission
In December, the previous moon probe, Chang’e 5, returned lunar rocks to Earth for the first time since the 1970s.
Chang’e 6 is to “collect lunar samples automatically for comprehensive analysis and research,” Hu was quoted as saying at the conference in the eastern city of Nanjing.

The lander is expected to carry instruments developed by scientists from France, Sweden, Italy and Russia, Hu said. He gave no details of what they will do.

The announcement reflects growing interaction between China’s secretive, military-linked space program and other countries


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Tianhe core module of CSS (China Space Station) is in orbit now. Launch was success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国航天报










Via @BH-Skywalker from Weibo







Via @哈库纳玛塔塔_Si from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

It is a moment all Chinese been waiting for 20 years. Finally, we are here. Its a moment all Chinese can be proud of.

A true Chinese space station completely build by the Chinese. 






Btw, the core after extending the solar panel looks like a Dragon fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

Indeed, and congrats again!

_

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387631023148527617

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387610839360888836

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387618374532968450

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387627372304797699_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TOTUU



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摄影师崔小熊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_And when I watched US, Western Propaganda News Media, they reported China Space Station as a Military Threat.

Watch the video from 1.27 mins. onward and see how many countries have signed up to perform experiments on China Space Station except USA. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOTUU



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

Any update on the Mars lander which was planned to descend this month?


----------



## Beast

bshifter said:


> Any update on the Mars lander which was planned to descend this month?


I think CNSA may concentrate on Tianzhou cargo capsule as priority for now.


----------



## LKJ86

*China's First Smart Small Satellite Production Line Ready for Mass Production*
China's first smart small satellite production line is ready for mass production in central China's Hubei Province as it turned out its first small satellite weighing less than ton through the smart line on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sheik

China becomes only second nation in history to land a rover on Mars


The landing is a major milestone for China's space agency, which has advanced rapidly in just a few decades.




www.nbcnews.com





*China becomes only second nation in history to land a rover on Mars*

The landing is a major milestone for China's space agency, which has advanced rapidly in just a few decades. 






May 14, 2021, 8:53 PM EDT / Updated May 14, 2021, 9:27 PM EDT
By Tim Fitzsimons

After several months orbiting Mars, a Chinese rover successfully touched down on the Martian surface Friday, making China the second nation, after the United States, to achieve a soft landing on the red planet.

The rover, named Zhurong after the Chinese god of fire, is part of China's Tianwen-1 mission, which launched in July 2020. The landing is a major milestone for China's space agency, which has advanced rapidly in just a few decades.

Few details about the Tianwen-1 mission have been made public, but the Mars probe and its accompanying rover are designed to map the Martian surface and search for signs of life on the planet.

The China National Space Administration said in a statement Friday that the Tianwen-1 spacecraft "has functioned normally" since it's launch last year and has collected a "huge amount of scientific data."

The Zhurong rover landed Friday shortly after 7 p.m. ET in a region of Mars known as Utopia Planitia. The vast, icy plain was also where NASA's now-defunct Viking 2 lander touched down in 1976.

Thomas Zurbuchen, associate administrator for NASA's Science Mission Directorate, congratulated China's space agency shortly after the landing was confirmed. "Together with the global science community, I look forward to the important contributions this mission will make to humanity's understanding of the Red Planet," he wrote on Twitter.

China's Tianwen-1 mission is a key part of the country's lofty ambitions for space exploration. In December 2020, a Chinese probe landed on the moon and subsequently returned to Earth with a cache of lunar samples. As a result, China became only the third country, after the U.S. and the former Soviet Union, to accomplish such a feat.

In late April, China launched into orbit the first module for a planned space station. Rocket debris from that launch later fell back to Earth, crashing into the Indian Ocean and drawing criticism from NASA Administrator Bill Nelson and others over China's handling of the incident.

This year has been one for Mars missions. In addition to China's Zhurong rover, the red planet is playing host to several other new spacecraft. NASA's Perseverance rover successfully touched down on the Martian surface on Feb. 18 and officially began collecting science data this week. Previously, the rover served as a communications base for a tiny experimental helicopter, dubbed Ingenuity, which conducted the first powered, controlled flights on another planet.

In February, the United Arab Emirates' Hope probe also entered into orbit around Mars, making the UAE only the fifth nation or entity to do so. The spacecraft is designed to circle Mars and study the red planet's atmosphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sheik

China’s Mars Rover Mission Lands on the Red Planet


The announcement from state media suggests the country is now only the second country to put a working spacecraft on the Martian surface.




www.nytimes.com





*China’s Mars Rover Mission Lands on the Red Planet*

The announcement from state media suggests the country is now only the second country to put a working spacecraft on the Martian surface.





An artist’s concept of the Chinese lunar probe and lander released by the Chinese state space agency in 2016.Credit...Xinhua, via Associated Press 

By Steven Lee Myers and Kenneth Chang
May 14, 2021Updated 9:44 p.m. ET

The United States now has company on Mars.

A Chinese spacecraft descended through the thin Martian atmosphere and landed safely on a large plain on Saturday morning, state media reported, accomplishing a feat that only two other nations have before. (In the United States, it was still Friday— 7:18 p.m. Eastern time — when the spacecraft touched down.)

The landing follows China’s launch last month of the core module of a new orbiting space station and a successful mission in December that collected nearly four pounds of rocks and soil from the moon and brought them back to Earth. Next month, the country’s space program plans to send three astronauts back to space, inaugurating what could become a regular Chinese presence in Earth’s orbit.

Just by arriving at Mars and orbiting the planet in February, China’s space program confirmed its place among the top tier of agencies exploring the solar system. Now that it has executed a landing — with a deployment of a rover still to come — it has established itself as a principal contender in what some view as a new era of space competition.

The Global Times, a newspaper controlled by the Communist Party, said that the mission had “spectacularly conquered a new major milestone” with its landing. 

Thomas Zurbuchen, NASA’s associate administrator for science, offered his congratulations to the Chinese. “Together with the global science community, I look forward to the important contributions this mission will make to humanity’s understanding of the Red Planet,” he wrote on Twitter. 

Until Friday, the China National Space Administration had said little about its plans for the landing, in keeping with its usual secrecy involving operations. The news of the impending landing, however, began to spill out on social media and in official news reports, signaling that the landing was imminent.

“Stargazers from all over the world have now turned their heads once again to Mars,” The Global Times wrote. A user on Weibo, the popular social media platform, reposted the nine photographs that Tianwen had so far transmitted.

In a virtual conference organized by Weibo on Friday, several scientists debated the reasons to explore Mars, with one saying that the planet’s evolution could hold lessons for changes happening on Earth now.

“The purpose is to better protect our Earth itself,” Jiao Weixin, a professor of geophysics at Peking University, said in the forum. “I think this is the most fundamental purpose of our deep space exploration.”

The Chinese space agency has also highlighted international collaboration on the Tianwen-1 mission including contributions from the Europe Space Agency, Argentina, France and Austria.

*What is China’s mission to Mars?*

The Tianwen-1 mission launched from Earth last July, aiming to take advantage of the window of time every two years when Mars and Earth are closest together during their voyages around the sun.

The mission consists of an orbiter, a lander and a rover.

*The Tianwen-1 Spacecraft*
China’s mission to Mars features a probe that will land on the planet with help from a parachute.




By Eleanor Lutz | Source: China National Space Administration and China Central Television

The Tianwen-1 orbiter pulled into Martian orbit on Feb. 10; since then, it has been circling at a safe distance, preparing for the landing attempt.

The unnamed landing craft carries a rover, which was named Zhurong after a god of fire in Chinese folk tales. That name beat out nine other semifinalists that were announced in February.

The mass of Zhurong is about 240 kilograms, or about 530 pounds. That is a bit heftier than the Spirit and Opportunity rovers that NASA landed on Mars in 2004, but only about one-fourth the mass of the two currently operating NASA Mars rovers, Curiosity and Perseverance.

It will be days after the touchdown that the rover rolls off the lander. Like Spirit and Opportunity, Zhurong will be powered by solar panels. For Perseverance and Curiosity, nuclear batteries turn heat released by the decay of radioactive plutonium into electricity.

The rover’s seven instruments include cameras, ground-penetrating radar, a magnetic field detector and a weather station.

This was not China’s first attempt at a Mars mission. That was Yinghuo-1, which failed nearly 10 years ago, although through no fault of the country’s own. That spacecraft burned up in Earth’s atmosphere when the Russian rocket it was traveling on failed in flight.

*Where did the rover land and what will it study?*

It landed in Utopia Planitia, or Nowhere Land Plain, a huge basin a couple of thousand miles wide in the northern hemisphere that was most likely carved out by a meteor impact. The same region was visited by NASA’s Viking 2 lander in 1976.

The plains are part of the northern lowlands of Mars. If there was once bountiful water on the red planet a few billion years ago, this region could have been underwater, part of an ocean covering the upper part of the planet. Utopia Planitia lies lower than features that have been proposed as two sets of shorelines, remnants from such early Martian oceans.

Some of the water from that hypothesized ocean may once have percolated underground, still frozen there today. In 2016, scientists using a radar instrument on NASA’s Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter concluded there is indeed much ice there — as much water as Lake Superior spread over an area bigger than New Mexico.

One goal of the Tianwen-1 mission is to better understand the distribution of ice in this region, which future human colonists on Mars could use to sustain themselves.

*How did the rover land on Mars?*





Testing a prototype lander in Huailai, Hebei province in 2019.Credit...Andy Wong/Associated Press 

Landing on the red planet is perilous — NASA engineers refer to it as seven minutes of terror when its rovers, most recently Perseverance, arrive.

Because Tianwen-1 was already in orbit around Mars, its incoming speed was not quite as fast as Perseverance’s. Thus, China’s lander required a bit of extra terror — nine minutes — for the landing, The Global Times reported on Friday, citing experts. The probe was also operating on its own, as signals currently take 17 minutes 42 seconds to travel between Mars and Earth.

Spacecraft descend toward Mars at a high speed, and the thin atmosphere does not do enough to slow the trip to the ground. The shock waves of air compressed by the speeding capsule generate extreme heat that must be absorbed or dissipated. A number of Soviet, NASA and European missions have crashed.

Only NASA has reached the surface of Mars intact more than once. The landings of its largest rovers, Curiosity and Perseverance, have relied on parachutes to slow the spacecraft, shields to dissipate the heat from atmospheric friction and intricate systems called sky cranes. These were basically rocket-powered jetpacks carrying the rovers beneath them and lowering them to the surface on cables before flying safely away from the landing zone.

The Global Times reported that Tianwen-1 probe lowered its altitude from its parking orbit before its lander-rover combination separated with the orbiter at around 4 p.m. Friday Eastern time. (In China it was 4 a.m. Saturday.)

The orbiter then rose and returned to its parking orbit about half an hour after the separation, to provide relay communication for the landing craft combo, the Chinese space agency told The Global Times. The lander-rover combination circled Mars for another three hours before its entry into the Mars atmosphere en route to landing.

For the Tianwen mission, a cone-shaped entry capsule carried the lander and rover through the atmosphere. A heat shield protected the spacecraft from superheated gases as it sped through the top of the atmosphere. Then the friction of the thin Martian air helped it slow down — by about 90 percent, Tan Zhiyun, a designer at the China Academy of Space Technology, told The Global Times.

At a lower altitude, the heat shield was jettisoned. At the next step the parachute and the top nose-shaped piece were discarded. Firing a rocket engine, the four-legged lander, similar in design to the Chang’e-3 and Chang’e-4 lunar landers, then hovered briefly as it searched for a safe spot and descended toward a safe powered landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## sheik

China lands its Zhurong rover on Mars


The six-wheeled robot has made the hazardous descent to the surface of the Red Planet, China announces.



www.bbc.com





*China lands its Zhurong rover on Mars*





Artwork of the Zhurong robot: It's a daunting prospect landing on Mars

*China has successfully landed a spacecraft on Mars, state media announced early on Saturday.*

The six-wheeled Zhurong robot was targeting Utopia Planitia, a vast terrain in the planet's northern hemisphere.

The vehicle used a combination of a protective capsule, a parachute and a rocket platform to make the descent.

The successful touchdown is a remarkable achievement, given the difficult nature of the task.

Only the Americans have really mastered landing on Mars until now. With this landing, China becomes the second country to put a rover on Mars.





Since its arrival, the Tianwen-1 orbiter has been busy mapping the planet's surface

China succeeds in putting a probe in Mars orbit
UAE space mission returns first image of Mars
Remarkable photo of Mars rover during landing
Zhurong, which means God of Fire, was carried to Mars on the Tianwen-1 orbiter, which arrived above the planet in February.

The time since has been spent surveying Utopia, taking high-resolution images to pinpoint the safest place to put down.

The aim with all such ventures is to pick a spot, as far as possible, that is devoid of imposing craters and large boulders.





This model shows Zhurong to have a similar look to Nasa's Spirit and Opportunity vehicles

Chinese engineers have to follow events with a time lag.

The current distance to Mars is 320 million km, which means radio messages take almost 18 minutes to reach Earth.

Every stage of the Zhurong's approach to the surface therefore has to be managed autonomously.

The entry (into the atmosphere), descent and landing strategy follows a familiar architecture.

At the chosen moment, the rover, encased in an aeroshell, is released from the Tianwen orbiter and dives downwards.






The name's significance: Zhurong is the god of fire in ancient Chinese mythology

A heatshield on the capsule slows the fall by pushing up against the Martian air. A parachute then opens to reduce the velocity still further. Finally, the robot breaks away on a rocket-powered bench for the manoeuvres that take it to the ground.

It is a daunting challenge, but China has shown great competence of late in its space endeavours, which have included putting two rovers on the Moon.

Now that Zhurong has got down successfully, scientists will try to get at least 90 Martian days of service out of it, studying the local geology. A day, or Sol, on Mars lasts 24 hours and 39 minutes.

The robot looks a lot like the American space agency's (Nasa) Spirit and Opportunity vehicles from the 2000s. It weighs some 240kg and is powered by fold-out solar panels.

A tall mast carries cameras to take pictures and aid navigation; five additional instruments will help assess the mineralogy of local rocks and look for any water-ice below ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sheik

水调歌头·重上井冈山

_毛泽东_

久有凌云志，重上井冈山。
千里来寻故地，旧貌变新颜。
到处莺歌燕舞，更有潺潺流水，高路入云端。
过了黄洋界，险处不须看。

风雷动，旌旗奋，是人寰。
三十八年过去，弹指一挥间。
可上九天揽月，可下五洋捉鳖，谈笑凯歌还。
世上无难事，只要肯登攀。

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

I think this thread should be focused on "China Space Military", or renamed. @Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> I think this thread should be focused on "China Space Military", or renamed. @Deino


I do agree. I hope all posters will post *NON-MILITARY* space activities at the "*China Space Industry*"

incl all the Moon, Mars, Space Station, Manned Spaceflight & Cargo Spaceflight and other outer space activities (comets, asteroids, Xuntian space telescope, etc).









China - NON-MILITARY space activities & Space Industry






defence.pk





@Deino, may you please help to relocate the latest posts to the more appropriate designated thread, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sheik

Thanks for classifying all the posts @Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__





China prepares to launch Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China prepares to launch Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-16 12:58:06 _| _Editor: huaxia_

WENCHANG, Hainan, May 16 (Xinhua) -- The combination of the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft and the Long March-7 Y3 carrier rocket has been transported to the launching area of the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in south China's Hainan Province on Sunday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The facilities and equipment at the launch site are in good condition, while various pre-launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned, the CMSA said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

sheik said:


> View attachment 743808
> 
> 
> 水调歌头·重上井冈山
> 
> _毛泽东_
> 
> 久有凌云志，重上井冈山。
> 千里来寻故地，旧貌变新颜。
> 到处莺歌燕舞，更有潺潺流水，高路入云端。
> 过了黄洋界，险处不须看。
> 
> 风雷动，旌旗奋，是人寰。
> 三十八年过去，弹指一挥间。
> 可上九天揽月，可下五洋捉鳖，谈笑凯歌还。
> 世上无难事，只要肯登攀。




Any idea, when the first image will be released?


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> Any idea, when the first image will be released?



According to the official report, the rover will start to work in a few days after landing. 
The first release will be very likely the pictures of the lander and the rover shot by each other.
I think we will see the pictures next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The 500t thrust LOX / kerosene engine for Long March 9






















Via CCTV 2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394305919215759364Larry Teds @LarryTeds

YF-130 kerolox engine prototype. Thrust 500 tons, twin-chamber, twin-nozzle. 12 YF-130 together will provide 6000 tons thrust as the first stage of China’s Saturn-V class LM-9. Screenshot by China航天 at Sina Weibo.

In the same documentary, LM-9 LEO capacity was said to be 150 tons.

10:56 PM · May 17, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's core space station module Tianhe completes in-orbit tests - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's core space station module Tianhe completes in-orbit tests*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-18 15:15:14 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 18 (Xinhua) -- China's core space station module Tianhe has recently completed its platform function tests and entered the orbit to rendezvous and dock with the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Tuesday.

The core module, which was sent into orbit on April 29, has recently completed platform function tests for rendezvous and docking, astronaut stay and the mechanical arms, as well as in-orbit performance checks for space application project equipment.

The CMSA said the core module's various functions are normal. It is operating in good condition and has entered the orbit for rendezvous and docking. It will continue its preparations for rendezvous and docking with the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394305919215759364Larry Teds @LarryTeds
> 
> YF-130 kerolox engine prototype. Thrust 500 tons, twin-chamber, twin-nozzle. 12 YF-130 together will provide 6000 tons thrust as the first stage of China’s Saturn-V class LM-9. Screenshot by China航天 at Sina Weibo.
> 
> In the same documentary, LM-9 LEO capacity was said to be 150 tons.
> 
> 10:56 PM · May 17, 2021


And here is the corresponding CCTV-2 footage (7.5 minutes, no Engsub):

_Developmental scene of 500-ton liquid oxygen kerosene high pressure supplementary combustion engine_
【YF-130】500吨级液氧煤油高压补燃发动机研制画面


https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1pA411g72q

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

__





China successfully launches new ocean observation satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China successfully launches new ocean observation satellite*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-19 13:06:21 _| _Editor: huaxia_

JIUQUAN, May 19 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new ocean-monitoring satellite on Wednesday into orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

A Long March-4B rocket carrying the Haiyang-2D (HY-2D) satellite took off at 12:03 p.m. (Beijing Time), according to the launch center.

The HY-2D will form a constellation with the HY-2B and HY-2C satellites to build an all-weather and round-the-clock dynamic ocean environment monitoring system of high frequency and medium and large scale.

The constellation will support the country's early warning and prediction of marine disasters, sustainable development and utilization of ocean resources, effective response to global climate change as well as ocean research.

The HY-2D was developed by the China Academy of Space Technology, and the carrier rocket by the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology.

Wednesday's launch was the 370th by the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 745202
> View attachment 745203
> View attachment 745204
> View attachment 745205







__





China Focus: China's Tianwen-1 probe sends back Mars landing visuals - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's Tianwen-1 probe sends back Mars landing visuals*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-19 20:39:51 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 19 (Xinhua) -- Two photos and two videos captured by China's Mars probe Tianwen-1 during and after the country's first landing on the red planet were released by the China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Wednesday.

The lander carrying a rover of the Tianwen-1 mission touched down in the southern part of Utopia Planitia, a vast plain on the northern hemisphere of Mars, on May 15, becoming the country's first probe to land on a planet other than Earth.

The first photograph, a black and white image, was taken by an obstacle avoidance camera installed in front of the Mars rover. The image shows that a ramp on the lander has been extended to the surface of Mars. The terrain of the rover's forward direction is clearly visible in the image, and the horizon of Mars appears curved due to the wide-angle lens.

The second image, a color photo, was taken by the navigation camera towards the rear of the rover. The rover's solar panels and antenna are seen unfolded, and the red soil and rocks on the Martian surface are clearly visible in the image.

The probe also sent back two videos taken by a camera on the orbiter, showing how the lander and the rover separated from the orbiter during landing.

Tianwen-1, consisting of an orbiter, a lander and a rover, was launched on July 23, 2020. It was the first step in China's planetary exploration of the solar system, with the aim of completing orbiting, landing and roving on the red planet in one mission.

After landing last Saturday, the lander and rover established communication with the Earth.

On May 17, the orbiter entered orbit to relay communication between the rover and the Earth, and sent back images and data from the rover.

The rover is now making preparations for moving down from the lander onto the Martian surface, CNSA said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sheik

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 745202
> View attachment 745203
> View attachment 745204
> View attachment 745205









祝融号传回火星照片-新华网


祝融号传回火星照片 ---国家航天局19日发布我国首次火星探测任务天问一号探测器着陆过程两器分离和着陆后火星车拍摄的影像。



www.xinhuanet.com





The ramp on the lander as well as the solar panel wings and the antennas of the rover have been unfolded to the right position. Now the rover is in preparation for leaving the lander and starting its mission.

国家航天局19日发布我国首次火星探测任务天问一号探测器着陆过程两器分离和着陆后火星车拍摄的影像。图像中，着陆平台驶离坡道以及祝融号火星车太阳翼、天线等机构展开正常到位。目前，火星车正在开展驶离着陆平台的准备工作，将择机驶上火星表面，开始巡视探测。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sheik

China's Zhurong Mars rover takes its first photos from the surface


The first images from China’s Zhurong Mars rover show a successful landing on the surface of the Red Planet. The rover is now carrying out final preparations before leaving the landing platform and beginning its mission




www.newscientist.com





@Deino 

*China's Zhurong Mars rover takes its first photos from the surface*

By Leah Crane and Matthew Sparkes





The rover (left) and its landing platform (right)
China National Space Administration

The first images from China’s Zhurong Mars rover show a successful landing on the surface of the Red Planet. Photos released today show the landing platform and departure ramp for the rover, as well as solar panels and antenna. The rover is now carrying out final preparations before leaving the landing platform and beginning its mission.

Zhurong is China’s first Mars rover and had been orbiting the planet aboard the Tianwen-1 spacecraft since February, before touching down on 14 May. The successful landing of the rover makes it the third country to reach the surface of the planet, following the US and the Soviet Union.

Tianwen-1 is China’s first successful interplanetary mission and the first it has attempted solo. A previous collaboration with Russia didn’t make it out of Earth’s orbit due to a rocket failure in 2011.

Over the past few months, Tianwen-1 has been taking pictures of Zhurong’s landing site in Utopia Planitia to make sure conditions there are safe. This is the same enormous impact basin where NASA’s Viking 2 lander touched down in 1976. Tianwen-1 has now entered a new orbit, establishing a stable communication link with the Mars rover to send back images.

The rover itself sits inside a lander that protected it as it fell towards Mars’s surface, slowing down with the help of a heat shield, parachutes and a set of small thrusters. The lander has now extended a ramp and Zhurong will soon roll out. Photographs show that the terrain ahead is clear.

Zhurong is about 1.8 metres tall and weighs 240 kilograms, slightly larger than NASA’s now-defunct Spirit and Opportunity rovers but much smaller than Curiosity and Perseverance, which landed earlier this year. It is powered by solar panels, which are expected to keep it moving for 90 Martian days.

The rover is designed to study Mars’s geological structure, the composition of its surface and underlying layers of rock and ice, its magnetic field and its climate. To accomplish this, Zhurong is equipped with cameras, ground-penetrating radar, a magnetic field detector, a weather station and an instrument to measure the chemical composition of the dust and rocks. The Tianwen-1 orbiter has its own set of instruments to study Mars from orbit, in addition to relaying data from the rover back to Earth.

Tianwen-1 and Zhurong are also meant as a technology demonstration, setting the stage for a planned mission in the 2030s to bring back samples from Mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 745236
> View attachment 745237







__





China to launch Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China to launch Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-19 22:11:29 _| _Editor: huaxia_

WENCHANG, Hainan, May 19 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft at around 1:00 a.m. (Beijing Time) Thursday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Wednesday.

The Long March-7 Y3 carrier rocket, carrying the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft, is filled with propellant and ready for launch, said the CMSA.


----------



## bshifter

Looks like due to technical reason is now postponed


----------



## LKJ86

__





China postpones launch of Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China postpones launch of Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-20 01:32:05 _| _Editor: huaxia_

WENCHANG, Hainan, May 20 (Xinhua) -- The launch of the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft has been postponed due to technical reasons, and the launch time will be determined later, according to the China Manned Space Agency on Thursday.


----------



## LKJ86

_New NASA Administrator Bill Nelson holds up a photo taken by China's Zhurong Mars lander, telling lawmakers the agency needs sustained funding in the face of increased competition in space. / Credit: NASA TV _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 745387
> 
> _New NASA Administrator Bill Nelson holds up a photo taken by China's Zhurong Mars lander, telling lawmakers the agency needs sustained funding in the face of increased competition in space. / Credit: NASA TV _


*Nelson uses Chinese Mars landing as a warning to Congress (19 May 2021)*

WASHINGTON — NASA Administrator Bill Nelson congratulated China for successfully landing a rover on Mars, *but also used the milestone to warn Congress of China’s competitive threat* to American leadership in human spaceflight.

NASA distributed the press release at the same time that Nelson was *testifying before the House Appropriations Committee’s commerce, justice and science subcommittee*. During that hearing, *he used the Zhurong landing as a warning against American complacency in space exploration*.

_“I want you to see this photograph,”_ he said, brandishing one of the Zhurong images. He argued that the landing was *evidence that China was serious about sending spacecraft to both the Moon and Mars, including, eventually, human missions*. _“I think that’s now adding a new element as to whether or not we want to get serious and get a lot of activity going in landing humans back on the surface of the moon.”_

*Nelson revisited the issue near the end of the two-hour hearing*, again showing the Zhurong image. _*“It is a very aggressive competitor,”*_ he said of China. _“*They’re going to be landing humans on the moon*. That should tell us something about our need to get off our duff and get our Human Landing System program going vigorously.”

In a presentation during a Royal Aeronautical Society conference May 19, Yao Jianting, deputy general secretary of CNSA, said China was planning a second lunar sample return mission, Chang’e-6, in 2024 or 2025. Two other lander missions to the lunar poles, Chang’e-7 and 8, are scheduled for between 2024 and 2028. That would be followed by an international lunar research station between 2030 and 2035, in cooperation with nations such as Russia._

“This needs to be taken note of by the committee,” Nelson said of the Chinese lunar exploration plans he outlined at the hearing. He called on Congress *to provide funding for the HLS program through a proposed $2.3 trillion infrastructure and jobs bill*.

(…)








Nelson uses Chinese Mars landing as a warning to Congress - SpaceNews


NASA Administrator Bill Nelson congratulated China for successfully landing a rover on Mars, but also used it to warn Congress.




spacenews.com


----------



## Han Patriot

These people paranoid

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

Han Patriot said:


> These people paranoid


That one is more understandable, that new administrator may just be trying to ask more money for his institution & space programs....

but this hawkish senator is multiple times worse!

*U.S. senator: China landing on Mars a reminder ‘we don’t own space anymore’ (15 May 2021)*

_*Senator Angus King: There should be no doubt that China is a strong competitor to the United States*_

WASHINGTON — Just hours after a Chinese rover successfully touched down on the surface of Mars Friday evening (USA time), *Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) said the achievement puts to rest any doubt that China is a rising space power that will challenge the United States*.

_*“This landing reinforces the point that we don’t own space any more,”*_ King told reporters May 15 hours after returning from a two-day visit to *U.S. Space Command and other military installations in Colorado*.

*Angus King, an independent who caucuses with the Senate’s Democratic majority*, is the *chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee’s subcommittee on strategic forces*, which *oversees the Pentagon’s space, nuclear and strategic deterrence programs*.

China is now the second nation, after the United States, to achieve a soft landing on Mars. King said he wouldn’t necessarily call it a Sputnik moment but it is a reminder to the United States that a strong competitor is emerging in space. _*“We had unimpeded access”*_ for many years and that is changing, King said.

China’s Tianwen-1 mission is the country’s first independent interplanetary expedition which launched in July 2020. China previously landed on the near and far sides of the moon, in 2013 and 2019 respectively, before completing a complex lunar sample return late last year.

Reflecting on his visit to U.S. Space Command, *King said the news that China had landed on the red planet dispels any doubts about the need for a U.S. Space Force*.

_*“To me that sort of sums up the question of our posture in space, of why we have a Space Force,”*_ said King.

The Mars landing shows a _*“tremendous level of technological sophistication and ability,”*_ he said. *It also raises national security concerns for the United States*, he added. _*“If they can land a rover on Mars, there’s a lot of other things they can do that might not be so benevolent.”*_

(…)








U.S. senator: China landing on Mars a reminder ‘we don’t own space anymore’ - SpaceNews


Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) said China's success landing a rover on Mars puts to rest any doubt that the nation is a rising space power that will challenge the United States.




spacenews.com


----------



## LKJ86

China's first Mars rover drives onto red planet's surface - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China's first Mars rover drives onto red planet's surface*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-22 14:10:43 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 22 (Xinhua) -- China's first Mars rover, Zhurong, has driven down from its landing platform to the Martian surface, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) announced on Saturday.

Zhurong's first successful drive made China the second country after the United States to land and operate a rover on Mars.

According to the telemetry data, Zhurong set its wheels on Martian soil at 10:40 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Saturday, the CNSA said.

China's Tianwen-1 mission, consisting of an orbiter, a lander and a rover, was launched on July 23, 2020. The lander carrying the rover touched down in the southern part of Utopia Planitia, a vast plain on the northern hemisphere of Mars, on May 15.

The six-wheeled solar-powered rover, resembling a blue butterfly and with a mass of 240 kg, is named after the god of fire in ancient Chinese mythology. The name echoes with the Chinese name for the red planet, Huoxing (the planet of fire), while the name of the mission, Tianwen, means Questions to Heaven, the title of a poem by the ancient Chinese poet Qu Yuan (circa 340-278 BC).

With an expected lifespan of at least 90 Martian days (about three months on Earth), Zhurong will record the Martian landscape with high-resolution three-dimensional images, analyze the material composition of the planet's surface, detect its sub-surface structure and magnetic field, search for traces of water ice and observe the surrounding meteorological environment.

It carries various scientific instruments, including terrain camera, multi-spectral camera, sub-surface exploration radar, surface-composition detector, magnetic-field detector and meteorology monitor.

The orbiter, with a design life of one Martian year (about 687 days on Earth), will relay communications for the rover while conducting its own scientific detection operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's first Mars rover starts exploring red planet - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China's first Mars rover starts exploring red planet*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-22 14:27:17 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 22 (Xinhua) -- China's first Mars rover, Zhurong, drove down from its landing platform to the Martian surface Saturday, leaving the country's first "footprints" on the red planet.

Zhurong's first successful drive made China the second country after the United States to land and operate a rover on Mars.

The six-wheeled solar-powered rover, resembling a blue butterfly and with a mass of 240 kg, slowly trundled off a ramp on the lander to hit the red, sandy soil of Mars, starting its journey to explore the fourth planet from the sun.

According to the telemetry data, Zhurong set its wheels on Martian soil at 10:40 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Saturday, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) said.

China's Tianwen-1 mission, consisting of an orbiter, a lander, and a rover, was launched on July 23, 2020. The lander carrying the rover touched down in the southern part of Utopia Planitia, a vast plain on the northern hemisphere of Mars, on May 15.

The rover Zhurong is named after the god of fire in ancient Chinese mythology. The name echoes with the Chinese name for the red planet, Huoxing (the planet of fire), while the name of the mission, Tianwen, means Questions to Heaven, the title of a poem by the ancient Chinese poet Qu Yuan (circa 340-278 BC).

With an expected lifespan of at least 90 Martian days (about three months on Earth), Zhurong will record the Martian landscape with high-resolution three-dimensional images, analyze the material composition of the planet's surface, detect its sub-surface structure and magnetic field, search for traces of water ice and observe the surrounding meteorological environment.

It carries various scientific instruments, including terrain camera, multi-spectral camera, sub-surface exploration radar, surface-composition detector, magnetic-field detector, and meteorology monitor.

The orbiter, with a design life of one Martian year (about 687 days on Earth), will relay communications for the rover while conducting its own scientific detection operations.

Compared with China's lunar rover Yutu (Jade Rabbit), Zhurong has a similar speed of about 200 meters per hour, but the height of the obstacles it can surmount increased from 20 cm to 30 cm. It can climb slopes up to 20 degrees. Zhurong's six wheels are independently driven, according to its designers.

The United States has deployed five rovers on Mars. As a latecomer, Zhurong has unique characteristics.

It is the first Mars rover with an active suspension system. It could help the rover get out of trouble by moving like an inchworm on the complicated Martian surface with both loose sandy soil and densely distributed rocks, said Jia Yang, deputy chief designer of the Tianwen-1 probe, from the China Academy of Space Technology.

Zhurong can also walk sideways like a crab. Each of its six wheels can turn in any direction, which could be used for avoiding obstacles and climbing slopes.

Mars is farther away from the sun than Earth and the moon, and the Martian atmosphere also reduces sunlight, so the solar panels of the Mars rover are about twice that of the lunar rover. They need to be rotatable to follow the sun, said Geng Yan, an official at the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the CNSA.

Zhurong's solar panels were specially designed to adapt to the sunlight on Mars, which has a spectrum different from that on the Earth's orbit, Geng said.

Mars is notorious for its sand storms, and the dust could reduce the efficiency of power generation. The specially processed solar panels make it difficult for dust to accumulate, just like the water drops on the lotus leaf, which can be blown away by the wind, Geng said.

Part of the power generated by the solar panels during the daytime will be used for work, and the rest will be stored in batteries for night use.

In addition, the designers creatively installed heat collection windows on the rover, which could absorb solar energy in the daytime and release heat at night to help the rover survive the freezing temperatures which could plunge to over 100 degrees Celsius below zero before dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

Congrats again! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395986380124311553

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## batmannow

Good work china


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*TO WIN COMPETITION BY ANY MEANS*

*Authored by JENNY LEE*
20 May 2021

I think the United States was disappointed that the reentry parts of the Chinese Long March-5B rocket did not crash into Earth and killed someone instead fell into Indian Ocean. *China is narrowing the gaps with the US in not just economic and technology but in military and space technologies as well.*

From banning China from the International Space Station (ISS), to claiming Huawei stole US’s 5G technology to saying that “China’s rockets are uncontrolled and falling from the sky”, we can come to only one conclusion –- *China is narrowing the gaps fast and it is getting on the US’s nerve.*

See what *US Senator Angus King* said about China’s successful Mars landing. _*“This landing reinforces the point that we don’t own space anymore,”*_. The Mars landing shows a _*“tremendous level of technological sophistication and ability,”*_ he said. It also raises national security concerns for the United States, he added. _*“If they can land a rover on Mars, there’s a lot of other things they can do that might not be so benevolent.”*_








U.S. senator: China landing on Mars a reminder ‘we don’t own space anymore’ - SpaceNews


Sen. Angus King (I-Maine) said China's success landing a rover on Mars puts to rest any doubt that the nation is a rising space power that will challenge the United States.




spacenews.com





The US has been described as a DELUSIONAL HYPOCRITE that thinks that it is _“Leader of the Free World”_, a _“Soldier of Liberty”_ and a _“Prophet of the New Age”_. Everyone else are Sinners and Satan. *It will start a jihad against all non-believers* (in US supremacy) so as to cleanse the Earth of them.

1) The US Senate even *set aside USD 300 million in 2021 under “Countering Chinese Influence”* program to malign the CPC i.e., *to MANUFACTURE LIES about China*. E.g., would be “Huawei stole 5G technology from the US”, “uncontrolled China rockets falling from the sky”, “Xinjiang Genocide”, “Xinjiang forced labour”, “China Space Station is used for military purpose”, “China cannot be trusted with AI”, “China vaccines cannot be trusted”, “China is developing bio-weapons”, etc.

*See* https://www.axios.com/senate-china-bill-474f96f1-467b-4c02-ab6e-1084ca73b158.html

2) The US Senate also *authorized USD 100 million in 2021 for the United States Agency for Global Media (USAGM) the psychological warfare arm of the CIA to put out propaganda to journalists and media* that are funded by the CIA or their proxies such as Voice of America, Radio Free Europe (RFE), Radio Free Asia (RFA), Middle-East Broadcasting network, Office of Cuba Broadcasting; US friendly media in allied countries in Canada, UK and Australia and many dissident news network that operate on the internet outside their own countries but *funded by the National Endowment for Democracy (NED) or USAID -- non-profit organizations that are CIA proxies* -- in order to serve CIA objectives of *shaping opinions and narratives* that are favourable to US Foreign Policy and national interests such emphasizing the negative aspects of China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) and discrediting China’s advance technology as untrustworthy.

USAGM claimed that they are a “Gift to the World” as they export US’s First Amendments rights to everyone regardless of whether they believe in it or want to hear it! *So, America used the SAME ARGUMENT as the early European privateers in the 18TH CENTURY who went to Africa to “civilized the savages and get them to know the one true Christian God”. Of course, slavery, pillage and colonization were only secondary reasons.*

Take note that as the *USAGM is a CIA outfit* and under US law it *cannot operate on American soil* as it wields the *tools of psychological warfare* and can influence US election or can be used to overthrow a legitimately elected government like what Trump tried to do in January 2021 with his tweets and speeches that caused the Capitol Hill riot and the death of four people.

*USAGM supervises VOA, RFE/Radio Liberty, Radio y Televisión Martí, Radio Free Asia (RFA), and Alhurra. This organization is funded with ANNUAL BUDGET of USD 800 MILLION to do all the propaganda works.

Congressional Hearing Reveals US Govt’s Invisible Hand In Protests Around The World*








Hearing Reveals US Govt's Invisible Hand in Protests Around the World - News From Antiwar.com


Trump admin cut funding to OTF




news.antiwar.com





In other words, the* soft power* of the US is used *to kill and to overthrow governments overseas *as it cost the US government very little and no American soldier’s blood were spilled. Of course, the collateral damage is that *hate crimes against Asian Americans and Asians in allied countries* such as Canada, the UK and Australia will rise *because of the psychological warfare that the USAGM is using to create hate for China*.

As most Westerners are unable to differentiate a Chinese from a Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese or Thai they end up just attacking anyone with yellow skin, but that is of no concern to the US Senate. It does not come as a surprise that a recent poll reported by the Guardian found that *the US is the biggest threat to democracy* compared to China or Russia.








US seen as bigger threat to democracy than Russia or China, global poll finds


Belief in importance of democracy high in 53 sampled countries but inequality and big tech companies seen as biggest threats




www.theguardian.com





*To the US, maintaining the position as the world’s No. 1 Superpower is almost a religion and an entitlement.* No US President can tell its electorate that China will be the No. 1 superpower by the end of the decade and be able to survive politically.

*So, the US will lie and cheat to stay in power.* So from geo-political competition on Earth we will also have astro-competition in space, both commercial and with the US announcing the *formation of their Space Force* -- military as well. I believe the competition between the US and China in space can be healthy as long as we focus more on commercial opportunities and place less emphasis on military competition.

_As posted by Jenny Lee at:_








On its first try, China's Zhurong rover hit a Mars milestone that took NASA decades


China has fast-tracked its way onto the red planet, almost matching NASA's capability in a fraction of the time. Its Zhurong rover will become the first to measure Mars's magnetic field.




theconversation.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## lcloo

The actual size of Zhurong compare to human.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396887240995840002

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Han Patriot

Zhurong is almost the size of Curiosity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__





China to launch Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China to launch Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-29 20:00:50 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, May 29 (Xinhua) -- China plans to launch the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft at around 8:55 p.m. (Beijing Time) Saturday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The Long March-7 Y3 carrier rocket, carrying the Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft, is filled with propellant and ready for launch, said the CMSA.


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches cargo spacecraft to dock with space station module - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China launches cargo spacecraft to dock with space station module*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-29 21:43:24 _| _Editor: huaxia_

WENCHANG, Hainan, May 29 (Xinhua) -- China launched the cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-2 on Saturday, which is scheduled to dock with the space station core module Tianhe to deliver supplies, equipment and propellant.

The Long March-7 Y3 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-2, blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

China launched its space station core module Tianhe on April 29. The country plans to complete the verification of key technologies and the in-orbit construction of the space station through multiple launches within two years.

Saturday's launch was the first time that the space station cargo transportation system, composed of the Tianzhou spacecraft and Long March-7 rockets, was put into use.

Measuring 10.6 meters in length and with a maximum diameter of 3.35 meters, the Tianzhou-2 cargo ship has a maximum takeoff weight of 13.5 tonnes and carries 6.8 tonnes of goods and materials.

More than 160 large and small packages, including supplies for astronauts and space science equipment, and two tonnes of propellant have been loaded into the cargo freighter, according to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

Lei Jianyu, a designer of Tianzhou-2 at the CAST, said that only two types of cargo spaceships currently in service globally have the maximum carrying capacity of more than 5 tonnes. "China's Tianzhou is one of them, and is at the world-leading level."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Congrats!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398631950126960643

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398635017585061900

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398642750636003334

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Tianzhou-2 cargo spacecraft*
> View attachment 748875
> View attachment 748876
> View attachment 748877

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Tianzhou 2 cargo spaceship launch success at Wenchang Space Center
天舟二号货运飞船在海南文昌航天中心发射成功

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Tianzhou-2 cargo spaceship launch mission was a complete success 2021-05-29*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's cargo craft successfully docks with space station module - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China's cargo craft successfully docks with space station module*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-05-30 05:21:09 _| _Editor: huaxia_


BEIJING, May 30 (Xinhua) -- China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-2, carrying supplies, equipment and propellant, successfully docked with the space station core module Tianhe on Sunday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

At 5:01 a.m. (Beijing Time), Tianzhou-2 and Tianhe completed computer-orchestrated rendezvous and docking. The whole process took approximately eight hours, the CMSA said.

The Long March-7 Y3 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-2, blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan at 8:55 p.m. (Beijing Time) Saturday.

Combined with Tianhe, Tianzhou-2 will replenish Tianhe's propellant. Tests on space application project equipment will also be carried out as planned.

China launched its space station core module Tianhe on April 29. The country plans to complete the verification of key technologies and the in-orbit construction of the space station through multiple launches within two years.

The launch of the cargo craft was the first time that the space station cargo transportation system, composed of the Tianzhou spacecraft and Long March-7 rockets, was put into use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China's Shenzhou-12 manned mission to be launched in June*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @goneless from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> The 500t thrust LOX / kerosene engine for Long March 9
> View attachment 744667
> View attachment 744668
> View attachment 744669
> View attachment 744671
> View attachment 744672
> View attachment 744673
> View attachment 744674
> 
> Via CCTV 2





JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394305919215759364Larry Teds @LarryTeds
> 
> YF-130 kerolox engine prototype. Thrust 500 tons, twin-chamber, twin-nozzle. 12 YF-130 together will provide 6000 tons thrust as the first stage of China’s Saturn-V class LM-9. Screenshot by China航天 at Sina Weibo.
> 
> In the same documentary, LM-9 LEO capacity was said to be 150 tons.
> 
> 10:56 PM · May 17, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

_*A Cool Cut out of CCTV footage -- Tianzhou-2 fully autonomous docking with Tianhe*_

挺好的画面 让央视给剪得

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398834829991370760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396887240995840002
> View attachment 747136


*Every spacecraft on Mars - comparison*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Tianwen-1 lander's phased array radar used for landing sequence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 750142
> View attachment 750143
> View attachment 750144
> View attachment 750145
> View attachment 750146
> View attachment 750147

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From the Tianzhou-2 launch

A Chinese aerospace observer with cool photos -- himself a space launch photographer
天宇·追箭者联盟 @iBd6S77Ivw72xPk

Our video is finally here!

_Chinese CNSA Tianzhou-2 Space Launch Moments and Memories_
Youtube: 



By Sky Feather Rocket Fans Alliance

*Bili Bili: [4K] Super ignition! *Long March Express has taken China Space "Express Brother" Tianzhou-2 launch- Bili [Bili] https://b23.tv/CZGnBn
(the two contents are the same)
Welcome to like, subscribe / follow and forward!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399227112477822976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

*China releases new Mars image taken by Tianwen-1 probe*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-06-07 18:29:09_|_Editor: huaxia_ 





A new image released by the China National Space Administration (CNSA), taken by a high-resolution camera installed on the orbiter of Tianwen-1 at 6 p.m. on June 2 (Beijing Time), shows the landing platform and the Zhurong Mars rover on the Martian surface. The CNSA on Monday released a new image taken by the Tianwen-1 probe, showing the country's first Mars rover and its landing platform on the red planet's surface. (China National Space Administration/Handout via Xinhua) 

BEIJING, June 7 (Xinhua) -- The China National Space Administration (CNSA) Monday released a new image taken by the Tianwen-1 probe, showing the country's first Mars rover and its landing platform on the red planet's surface.

In the image, taken by a high-resolution camera installed on the orbiter of Tianwen-1 at 6 p.m. on June 2 (Beijing Time), two bright spots are visible in the upper right corner. The larger one is the landing platform, and the smaller one is the Zhurong Mars rover, the CNSA said.

China's Tianwen-1 mission, consisting of an orbiter, a lander, and a rover, was launched on July 23, 2020. The lander carrying the rover touched down in the southern part of Utopia Planitia, a vast plain in the northern hemisphere of Mars, on May 15.

The rover Zhurong drove down from its landing platform to the Martian surface on May 22, starting its exploration of the red planet, and making China the second country after the United States to land and operate a rover on Mars.

The dark area surrounding the landing platform might be caused by the influence of the engine plume during landing. The symmetrical bright stripes in the north-south direction of the landing platform might be from fine dust when the landing platform emptied the remaining fuel after landing, the CNSA said.

The bright spots in the center of the image are the back cover of the entry capsule and the parachute jettisoned during the landing. Another bright spot in the lower left of the image is the heat shield of the entry capsule, the CNSA said.

As of June 6, the rover Zhurong has been working on the surface of Mars for 23 Martian days to detect the environment, move around the surface, and carry out scientific exploration. A Martian day is approximately 40 minutes longer than a day on Earth.

All scientific equipment aboard the rover is turned on to collect data. The orbiter operates in a relay orbit with a cycle of 8.2 hours, providing relay communication for the scientific exploration of the Mars rover.

The rover Zhurong is named after the god of fire in ancient Chinese mythology. The name echoes with the Chinese name for the red planet, Huoxing (the fire planet), while the name of the mission, Tianwen, means Questions to Heaven. It is the title of a poem by the ancient Chinese poet Qu Yuan (circa 340-278 BC).

With an expected lifespan of at least 90 Martian days (about three months on Earth), Zhurong will record the Martian landscape with high-resolution three-dimensional images and analyze the material composition of the planet's surface. It will also detect its sub-surface structure and magnetic field, search for traces of ice and observe the surrounding meteorological environment.

The orbiter, with a design life of one Martian year (about 687 days on Earth), will relay communications for the rover while conducting its own scientific detection operations. Enditem





__





China releases new Mars image taken by Tianwen-1 probe - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__





China prepares to launch Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China prepares to launch Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-09 21:17:43 _| _Editor: huaxia_

JIUQUAN, June 9 (Xinhua) -- The combination of the Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship and a Long March-2F carrier rocket has been transferred to the launching area, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said Wednesday.

The facilities and equipment at the launch site are in good condition, and various pre-launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned, said the CMSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China unveils new Mars images showing national flag on red planet - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China unveils new Mars images showing national flag on red planet*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-11 10:03:48 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, June 11 (Xinhua) -- The China National Space Administration (CNSA) Friday released new images taken by the country's first Mars rover Zhurong, showing national flag on the red planet.

The images were unveiled at a ceremony in Beijing, signifying a complete success of China's first mars exploration mission.

The images include the landing site panorama, Martian landscape and a selfie of the rover with the landing platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches four satellites by a Long March-2D rocket - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China launches four satellites by a Long March-2D rocket*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-11 12:39:06 _| _Editor: huaxia_

TAIYUAN, June 11 (Xinhua) -- China sent four satellites into planned orbits from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province Friday.

The satellites were launched by a Long March-2D rocket at 11:03 a.m. (Beijing Time).

This was the 373rd flight mission of the Long March rocket series, the launch center said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China unveils new Mars images showing national flag on red planet - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xinhuanet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China unveils new Mars images showing national flag on red planet*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-11 10:03:48 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> BEIJING, June 11 (Xinhua) -- The China National Space Administration (CNSA) Friday released new images taken by the country's first Mars rover Zhurong, showing national flag on the red planet.
> 
> The images were unveiled at a ceremony in Beijing, signifying a complete success of China's first mars exploration mission.
> 
> The images include the landing site panorama, Martian landscape and a selfie of the rover with the landing platform.
> 
> View attachment 752278
> View attachment 752279
> View attachment 752280
> View attachment 752281


*New photos and Easter eggs of Tianwen-1 probe Zhurong rover landing on Mars
天问一号(祝融号火星车)着陆火星新照片与彩蛋*

New photos and Easter eggs of Tianwen-1 probe Zhurong rover landing on Mars
天问一号(祝融号火星车)着陆火星新照片与彩蛋
天問一號(祝融號火星車)著陸火星新照片與彩蛋

CNSA Watcher 2021.06.11:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches four satellites by a Long March-2D rocket - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xinhuanet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China launches four satellites by a Long March-2D rocket*
> _Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-11 12:39:06 _| _Editor: huaxia_
> 
> TAIYUAN, June 11 (Xinhua) -- China sent four satellites into planned orbits from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province Friday.
> 
> The satellites were launched by a Long March-2D rocket at 11:03 a.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> This was the 373rd flight mission of the Long March rocket series, the launch center said.
> 
> View attachment 752305

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China discloses tasks of Shenzhou-12 manned spaceflight mission - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China discloses tasks of Shenzhou-12 manned spaceflight mission*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-16 11:27:11 _| _Editor: huaxia_

JIUQUAN, June 16 (Xinhua) -- The upcoming Shenzhou-12 manned spaceflight mission aims to conduct in-orbit verification of major technologies in China's space station construction and operation, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Wednesday.

The technologies to be tested include those concerning the astronauts' long-term stay and health care, recycling and life support system, supply of space materials, extravehicular activities and operations, as well as in-orbit maintenance, said Ji Qiming, assistant to the director of the CMSA, at a press conference.

The Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship, with three astronauts aboard, is expected to be launched at 9:22 a.m. Thursday (Beijing Time) from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, Ji said.

This will be the first manned mission during the construction of China's space station, and the crew will stay in orbit for three months, he said.

Assisted by the mechanical arm, astronauts will carry out extravehicular activities for a relatively long time for operations including equipment installation and maintenance, Ji said.

The space-Earth transport system for manned space missions will be tested further as part of the mission, he added.

The improved Long March-2F carrier rocket has higher reliability and safety, while the Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship is upgraded from previous versions with new capabilities such as fast autonomous rendezvous and docking, rendezvous and docking in radial direction as well as in-orbit docking for up to 180 days, he said.

The mission will carry out multi-field space applications and experiments, and for the first time examine the astronaut research and rescue capabilities at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Ji said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

The crew!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405017741136842753

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GumNaam

Congrats China! 👏👏👏🇨🇳🇨🇳🇨🇳

Can't wait to see the video of the Chinese tikonauts entering their new home, the Chinese space station...😊

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

congrats to china 

i saw a lot of indians hoping for the rocket to explode and stuff, but that’s indian for you

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## GumNaam

CIA Mole said:


> congrats to china
> 
> i saw a lot of indians hoping for the rocket to explode and stuff, but that’s indian for you


in contrast to the indian hours, own @sses exploded after hearing the news of China's successful launch.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sheik

*China launches crewed spacecraft Shenzhou-12 in historic mission*

Carlos Garcia





The Long March-2F Y12 rocket, carrying the Shenzhou-12 spacecraft and three astronauts, takes off from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center for China's first manned mission to build its space station, near Jiuquan, Gansu province, China June 17, 2021. REUTERS/Carlos Garcia Rawlins

JIUQUAN, China, June 17 (Reuters) - China launched a spacecraft on Thursday carrying three astronauts to part of a space station still under construction for the longest stay in low Earth orbit by any Chinese national.

A Long March 2F rocket transporting the Shenzhou-12, or "Divine Vessel", bound for the space station module Tianhe blasted off at 9:22 a.m. Beijing time (0122 GMT) from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwestern Gansu province.

Shenzhou-12 is the third of 11 missions - four of which will be crewed - needed to complete China's first full-fledged space station. Construction began in April with the launch of Tianhe, the first and largest of three modules.

The astronauts Nie Haisheng, 56, Liu Boming, 54, and Tang Hongbo, 45, are to work and stay on Tianhe, the living quarters of the future space station, for three months.

During their sojourn on the cylinder-like Tianhe, slightly bigger than a city bus, the three men will test the module's technologies including its life-support system.

The men will also be monitored for how they fare in space physically and psychologically for an extended period of time. An upcoming mission to the space station will last six months.

"This will be the first crewed flight in the space station (construction) phase, and I'm lucky to be able to have the 'first baton'," Nie told reporters in Jiuquan a day before the launch.

The veteran astronaut has been hailed by his team as a bastion of stability and a teacher figure who constantly challenges others with tough questions.

"As long as we have him in our hearts, we have nothing to fear," fellow astronaut Wang Yaping, who is part of the Shenzhou-12 backup team, told state media previously.

"In our crew, elder brother Nie is like the needle that stills the sea," she said.

Liu Boming, like Nie, was from the first batch of astronauts selected in the 1990s for China's space programme.

Known for his intellect, Liu is often addressed by his colleagues as "Little Zhuge", the renowned military strategist who lived in China two millennia ago.

On the Shenzhou-7 mission in 2008, Liu famously used a crowbar to pry open the hatch after it refused to open.

Former air force pilot Tang Hongbo, 45, was from a later batch of astronauts, and trained for more than a decade before being selected for his first spaceflight on Shenzhou-12.

"I've waited for 11 years, and finally I'm ready, and I can contribute my strength," Tang told reporters on Wednesday.

Since 2003, China has launched six crewed missions and sent 11 astronauts into space, including Zhai Zhigang, who carried out China's first space walk ever on the 2008 Shenzhou mission.

Reporting by Carlos Garcia and Shubing Wang; Writing by Ryan Woo; Editing by Tom Hogue









Chinese astronauts board space station module in historic mission


Three Chinese astronauts on Thursday flew to an unfinished space station in China's first crewed mission since 2016, expanding the country's already growing near-Earth presence and challenging U.S. leadership in orbital space.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

*Shenzhou-12: China launches first crew to new space station*

*China has launched three astronauts into orbit to begin occupation of the country's new space station.*

The three men - Nie Haisheng, Liu Boming and Tang Hongbo - are to spend three months aboard the Tianhe module some 380km (236 miles) above the Earth.

It will be China's longest crewed space mission to date and the first in nearly five years.

On Thursday, their Shenzhou-12 capsule successfully took off atop its Long March 2F rocket.

Lift-off from the Jiuquan satellite launch centre in the Gobi desert was at 09:22 Beijing time (01:22 GMT).

The launch and subsequent mission are another demonstration of China's growing confidence and capability in the space domain.

In the past six months, the country has returned rock and soil samples to Earth from the surface of the Moon, and landed a six-wheeled robot on Mars - both highly complex and challenging endeavours.

*What will the crew do in space?*

The primary objective for Commander Nie Haishen and his team on the Shenzhou-12 mission is to bring the 22.5-tonne Tianhe module into service.

"I have a lot of expectations," Mr Nie said ahead of the launch.

"We need to set up our new home in space and test a series of new technologies. So, the mission is tough and challenging. I believe with the three of us working closely together, doing thorough and accurate operations, we can overcome our challenges. We have the confidence to complete the mission." 





The Shenzhou-12 capsule successfully took off atop its Long March 2F rocket 

This 16.6m-long, 4.2m-wide Tianhe cylinder was launched in April.

It is the first and core component in what will eventually be a near 70-tonne orbiting outpost, comprising living quarters, science labs and even a Hubble-class telescope to view the cosmos.

The various elements will be launched in turn over the course of the next couple of years. The construction will be accompanied by regular cargo deliveries, as well as crew expeditions.

*What do we know about the astronauts?*

The Chinese authorities kept the identities of the Shenzhou-12 astronauts under wraps until a press conference on Wednesday.

Nie Haisheng, 56, is said to be China's oldest astronaut in space.

He is a veteran of two previous flights, which included a 15-day visit in 2013 to the prototype space station, Tiangong-1. This has since been de-orbited.

His crewmates, Liu Boming (54) and Tang Hongbo (45), are also from an air force background. Liu's earlier spaceflight experience was on the Shenzhou-7 mission in 2008 that saw him participate in China's first ever spacewalk.





Tang Hongbo (L), Nie Haisheng (C) and Liu Boming (R) spoke to reporters on Wednesday from behind glass - a pre-flight quarantine measure 

Mr Tang is the rookie on this occasion, having never before gone into orbit.

The food, fuel and equipment the trio will need during their stay aboard Tianhe was delivered by a robotic freighter last month.

This freighter is still attached, and the men will make unpacking its supplies their first task as soon as they've settled in. Included in the delivery are two spacesuits they'll need to conduct spacewalks on the exterior of Tianhe.

*What are China's space ambitions?*

China has in recent years made no secret of its space ambitions.

It has poured significant funding into its space efforts, and in 2019 became the first country to send an un-crewed rover to the far side of the Moon.

But it's had to go at it alone in developing a space station, in part because it has been excluded from the International Space Station project.

The US, which leads that partnership (with Russia, Europe, Canada and Japan) will not co-operate with the Asian nation in orbit.






For its part, China says it is prepared to open its station to foreign involvement. This is likely in the first instance to mean hosted scientific experiments, but very probably also will involve visits by non-Chinese nationals.

Russia, which has shared technology in the past with China, has mentioned in the past the possibility of sending its cosmonauts.

At Wednesday's press conference to introduce the Shenzhou-12 crew, Ji Qiming, an assistant director with China's human spaceflight agency, said: "We welcome co-operation in this regard in general."

"It is believed that, in the near future, after the completion of the Chinese space station, we will see Chinese and foreign astronauts fly and work together," he added.

President Xi Jinping has also thrown his support behind the country's space endeavours and the Chinese state media regularly cast the "space dream" as one step in the path to "national rejuvenation".









China space station: Shenzhou-12 delivers first crew to Tianhe module


Three astronauts successfully take off for China's longest ever human spaceflight mission.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

*China successfully launches mission sending astronauts to new space station*

By Jessie Yeung and Yong Xiong, CNN
Updated 11:05 PM ET, Wed June 16, 2021

*Hong Kong (CNN) -- *China successfully launched three astronauts into space on Thursday, bringing the country one step closer to completing its new space station.

The Shenzhou-12 spacecraft, or Divine Vessel, was launched on a Long March-2F carrier rocket Thursday morning, from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert.

The mission will send the crew to the core module of the planned space station, called Tiangong or Heavenly Palace, which is still under construction in a low Earth orbit.





A Long March-2F rocket carrying a crew of Chinese astronauts in a Shenzhou-12 spaceship lifts off at the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in Jiuquan, northwestern China, on June 17, 2021.

*The spacecraft will dock with the core module about six and a half hours after launch*, according to state media CCTV. The crew will stay in orbit for three months, during which the life support system and maintenance will be tested.

The Shenzhou-12 mission is the first crewed mission and the third launch of a total of 11 launches for China's space station construction. This is also China's first manned mission in nearly five years.

During the three months, two astronauts will conduct two long-duration spacewalks. After this mission, another three crewed spacecrafts and two laboratory modules will be sent to the space station, with the aim of completing its construction by the end of 2022.

*The three-man crew*

On Wednesday, the Chinese space agency announced the lineup for the three-man crew. The mission is led by Nie Haisheng, the oldest member of the team and a former fighter pilot with the People's Liberation Army.

Recruited to the space program in 1998, Nie came close to becoming China's first man in space. He was one of three astronauts tipped for the task, although Yang Liwei would ultimately have that honor.
Monday's launch marks Nie's third trip into space, having been aboard China's first mission with more than one astronaut in 2005, and its 2013 mission to test its docking technology.

In a 2015 interview with CNN, Nie said he had named his daughter Tianxiang, which means "flying in the sky." When Nie turned 41 -- during his first mission to space -- his daughter sang "happy birthday" to him from mission control.

Liu Boming, the second oldest team member, joined China's 2008 space mission, in which he helped Zhai Zhigang become the first Chinese astronaut to conduct a spacewalk.

He is expected to play a crucial role during outside cabin operations in this mission, according to state-run Global Times.

The crew's youngest member, Tang Hongbo, is the only one of the three yet to travel to space, despite training for 11 years, according to state media.

All three are members of the Chinese Communist Party (CCP), Global Times reported -- noting that the mission's duration coincides with the Party's 100-year anniversary, a major national event set for July 1.

*International space missions*

The International Space Station (ISS) has housed more than 200 astronauts from 19 different countries -- but not China.

Chinese astronauts are locked out of the ISS due to US political objections and legislative restrictions -- which is why it's been a long-standing goal for China to build a station of its own.

Russia, a longtime contributor on the ISS, has also left the project and is now considering its own space station to launch by 2030.

China's space program has expanded rapidly in the past decade -- in the last seven months alone, the country's scientists have already successfully landed exploratory rovers on the moon in December and on Mars in May.

In April, they successfully launched the first module of the space station. The station will need to be assembled from several modules launching at different times. If successfully completed, the station is expected to operate for 10 years.

Russia's departure from the ISS, China's space station, and the fact that the ISS is due to run out of funding in the next few years could potentially signal an end to an unparalleled era of international cooperation in space.

But Nie, the leader of the Shenzhou-12 mission, told CNN in 2015 he was keen to work with other nations and that foreign astronauts would be welcome to visit China's own space station, echoing the Chinese government's previous statements.

"As an astronaut, I have a very strong desire to fly space missions with astronauts from other countries," Nie said. "And I look forward to the opportunity go to the International Space Station."

_CNN's Ben Westcott and Steven Jiang contributed reporting.









China successfully launches mission sending astronauts to new space station


China successfully launched three astronauts into space on Thursday, bringing the country one step closer to completing its new space station.




www.cnn.com




_


----------



## CAPRICORN-88




----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches first crewed mission for space station construction - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China launches first crewed mission for space station construction*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-17 11:23:51 _| _Editor: huaxia_

JIUQUAN, June 17 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday successfully launched the crewed spacecraft Shenzhou-12, which is expected to send three astronauts to its space station core module Tianhe for a three-month mission.

It is China's seventh crewed mission to space and the first during the construction of China's space station. It is also the first in nearly five years after the country's last manned mission.

The spacecraft, atop a Long March-2F carrier rocket, was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 9:22 a.m. (Beijing Time), according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

About 573 seconds after the launch, Shenzhou-12 separated from the rocket and entered its designated orbit. The Shenzhou-12 crew is in good shape and the launch is a complete success, the CMSA declared.

The three astronauts are commander Nie Haisheng, a 56-year-old veteran who participated in the Shenzhou-6 and Shenzhou-10 missions, Liu Boming, 54, who was part of the Shenzhou-7 mission, and Tang Hongbo, 45, who is in his first space mission.

The three astronauts are expected to set a new record for China's manned space mission duration, exceeding the 33 days kept by the Shenzhou-11 crew in 2016.

The Shenzhou-12 spaceship will conduct a fast autonomous rendezvous and docking with the in-orbit space station core module Tianhe, forming a complex with Tianhe and the cargo craft Tianzhou-2. The astronauts will be stationed in the core module.

Their work will be more complicated and challenging than previous crewed missions, according to CMSA director Hao Chun.

The Shenzhou-12 crew will complete four major tasks in orbit, said Ji Qiming, assistant to the CMSA director, at a press conference held at the launch center on Wednesday.

First, they will operate and manage the complex, including the in-orbit test of the Tianhe module, verification of the recycling and life support system, testing and operation training of the robotic arm, as well as management of materials and waste.

Second, they will move, assemble and test extravehicular spacesuits and perform two extravehicular activities (EVAs) for work including assembling an extravehicular toolbox, lifting the panoramic camera and installing extended pump sets.

Third, they will carry out space science experiments and technology experiments, as well as public outreach activities.

Fourth, they will manage their own health through daily life care, physical exercise, and regular monitoring and assessment of their own health status.

China launched its space station core module Tianhe on April 29 and cargo craft Tianzhou-2 on May 29. The two completed a computer-orchestrated rendezvous and docking on May 30, waiting for the first crewed mission to unpack the cargo.

According to the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST), more than 160 large and small packages, including supplies for astronauts and space-science equipment, were delivered by Tianzhou-2 in late May.

Hao noted that it is a critical technology for a long-term crewed mission to guarantee the astronauts' life and work in space.

Meanwhile, EVAs will be more and more common for astronauts in later missions for the space station construction, posing new challenges for them, Hao added.

He said that EVAs will be a comprehensive assessment of the technologies in EVA spacesuits and supporting systems, the EVA procedures, as well as the astronauts' operation, commanding and coordination.

According to Hao, the two EVA spacesuits for this mission have been improved to enable more complicated and longer-duration operations, and a variety of equipment inside and outside Tianhe, including a mechanical arm, will also support the spacewalk.

"After passing the assessment, we will be more proficient and experienced in EVA. In the following missions, EVA will be regular work that must be done," he said.

Liu Weibo, deputy chief designer of the astronaut system of China's manned space program, said that the improved spacesuits, both designed and developed by Chinese engineers, can enable astronauts to have EVAs for seven to eight hours.

The Tianzhou-3 cargo craft and the Shenzhou-13 manned spaceship will also be launched later this year to dock with Tianhe, and another three astronauts will then begin their six-month stay in orbit, according to the CMSA.

After the five launch missions this year, China plans to have six more missions, including the launch of the Wentian and Mengtian lab modules, two cargo spacecraft and two crewed spaceships, in 2022 to complete the construction of the space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship docks with space station module - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China's Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship docks with space station module*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-17 16:18:48 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, June 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Shenzhou-12 manned spaceship has successfully docked with the space station core module Tianhe on Thursday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The spaceship, launched on Thursday morning, completed orbital status setting after entering the orbit and conducted a fast autonomous rendezvous and docking with the front docking port of Tianhe at 3:54 p.m. (Beijing Time), forming a three-module complex with the cargo craft Tianzhou-2.

The whole process took approximately 6.5 hours.

This is Tianhe's first rendezvous and docking with a Shenzhou spaceship since it was sent into orbit on April 29.

The spaceship, atop a Long March-2F carrier rocket, was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert at 9:22 a.m. (Beijing Time).

Three astronauts aboard Shenzhou-12 -- Nie Haisheng, Liu Boming and Tang Hongbo -- will then enter the Tianhe module, according to the mission plan.

China launched Tianzhou-2 on May 29, and the cargo craft docked with Tianhe on May 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Congratulation


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-12 astronauts enter space station core module - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*Shenzhou-12 astronauts enter space station core module*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-17 19:22:02 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, June 17 (Xinhua) -- The three Chinese astronauts onboard the Shenzhou-12 spaceship entered the country's space station core module Tianhe on Thursday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

After Shenzhou-12 successfully completed a fast automated rendezvous and docking with the orbiting Tianhe module, the Shenzhou-12 crew entered the orbital capsule from the return capsule of the spaceship.

After a series of preparations, the astronauts opened the hatches of the node and the Tianhe module. By 6:48 p.m., Nie Haisheng, Liu Boming and Tang Hongbo had entered the Tianhe module one by one, signifying that for the first time the Chinese have entered their own space station, said the CMSA.

They will carry out relevant work as planned, the CMSA said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Shenzhou-12 astronauts install WiFi on the space station*
Shenzhou-12 astronauts installed wireless WiFi equipment in the core module of the space station. After completion, they would be connected to the ground network so that astronauts can communicate smoothly and have video calls with ground personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese taikonauts train underwater for Shenzhou-12 space mission*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Guess who replied to this guy's tweet. Take a look.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407908400906719232


----------



## LKJ86

China begins construction of new survey telescope to detect space debris - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China begins construction of new survey telescope to detect space debris*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-06-30 17:08:38 _| _Editor: huaxia_

XINING, June 30 (Xinhua) -- The construction of a survey telescope array, which will be mainly used to detect space debris in medium and high orbits, has begun in northwest China's Qinghai Province, taking advantage of the plateau region's clear night skies.

The multi-application survey telescope array, MASTA, developed by the Purple Mountain Observatory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, is under construction in the town of Lenghu, Qinghai, with an average altitude of 3,800 meters above sea level.

Slated for completion by 2023, the telescope's spectrum is expected to fill China's gap in this technology.

"The survey telescope array can detect small space debris and determine its orbit and operation law, thus providing early warnings and making it possible to avoid debris collisions threatening the safety of spacecraft," said Lei Chengming, a researcher at the Purple Mountain Observatory.

Tian Cairang, executive deputy director of the Lenghu Industrial Park Management Committee, said that Lenghu has become an astronomical observation base that now hosts six scientific research units and eight telescope projects. In the future, Lenghu is expected to become the largest astronomical observation base in China and a world-class astronomical research center.

The town, with a total area of 17,800 square km, is located 944 km away from Qinghai's capital of Xining. Its clear nights meet the conditions for a world-class observatory site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China Focus: Chinese astronauts complete first extravehicular activities for space station construction - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China Focus: Chinese astronauts complete first extravehicular activities for space station construction*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-07-04 16:51:19 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, July 4 (Xinhua) -- Chinese astronauts have completed extravehicular activities (EVAs) and returned to the space station core module Tianhe, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Sunday.

The first EVAs during the construction of the country's space station were a complete success, the CMSA declared.

The Shenzhou-12 spaceship crew, after approximately 7 hours of extravehicular activities (EVAs), have completed all the scheduled tasks, and astronauts Liu Boming and Tang Hongbo returned to the space station core module at 2:57 p.m. (Beijing Time), according to CMSA.

Astronaut Nie Haisheng has been staying inside Tianhe in cooperation with Liu and Tang for their EVAs.

This was the second time that Chinese astronauts have performed EVAs after the Shenzhou-7 mission in 2008.

The scheduled tasks of the EVAs, including equipment installation and panoramic camera lifting, were accomplished with close coordination between space and the ground, as well as between the astronauts inside and outside of the spacecraft.

The EVAs tested the performance and function of the new-generation homemade extravehicular mobility units and the coordination between the astronauts and the mechanical arm, as well as the reliability and safety of related EVA supporting equipment.

This has laid an important foundation for subsequent EVAs for the space station construction, said the CMSA.

The three astronauts on board the Shenzhou-12 spaceship were sent into space and entered Tianhe on June 17 and have since carried out a number of tasks as planned.

Currently, they are in good health and will perform EVAs for a second time during their stay in orbit, the CMSA said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new relay satellite - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China launches new relay satellite*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-07-07 01:01:07 _| _Editor: huaxia_

XICHANG, July 6 (Xinhua)-- China successfully launched a new relay satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 11:53 p.m. Tuesday (Beijing Time).

Tianlian I-05 was sent into orbit by a Long March-3C carrier rocket.

Tuesday's launch was the 378th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new satellite group - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China launches new satellite group*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-07-09 21:10:27 _| _Editor: huaxia_

TAIYUAN, July 9 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday successfully sent a new satellite group into preset orbit from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province.

The Zhongzi-02 satellite group was launched by a Long March-6 carrier rocket at 7:59 p.m. (Beijing Time).

Friday's launch was the 379th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 760837
> View attachment 760838
> View attachment 760839
> View attachment 760840
> View attachment 760841







__





China releases new images taken by Mars rover - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China releases new images taken by Mars rover*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-07-09 22:38:11 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, July 9 (Xinhua) -- China's Mars rover Zhurong has traveled more than 300 meters on the surface of the red planet and sent back new images about the Martian rocks, sand and dust.

As of Thursday, Zhurong has been working on the Martian surface for 54 Martian days and has traveled more than 300 meters, according to the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration.

A Martian day is approximately 40 minutes longer than a day on Earth.

Since the rover landed on the surface of Mars, it has been traveling southward to carry out inspection and exploration.

The navigation terrain camera takes images of the landforms along the way every day. The subsurface radar, meteorological measurement instrument and surface magnetic field detector were also turned on for detection.

When the rover met notable landforms like rocks and sand dunes, the surface composition detector and multispectral camera carried out fixed-point detection.

In two images of Martian rocks, the texture features of the Martian rocks and ruts of the rover are seen clearly, and some rock surfaces are covered with dust.

June 26 is Zhurong's 42nd Martian day. The rover arrived at a sand dune area. The navigation terrain camera onboard took images of a red sand dune about six meters from it. In one image, stones of different sizes are scattered around the dune. The stone facing the rover is about 0.34 meters wide.

July 4 is Zhurong's 50th Martian day. It drove to the south side of the sand dune, which is about 40 meters long, eight meters wide and 0.6 meters high.

A cluster of stones with various shapes is shown on the left of an image. And the back cover and parachute of the lander can be seen in the upper right corner. When Zhurong took the image, the linear distance between the rover and the landing point was about 210 meters, and the distance between the rover and the back cover and parachute was about 130 meters.

China's Tianwen-1 mission, consisting of an orbiter, a lander, and a rover, was launched on July 23, 2020. The lander carrying the rover touched down in the southern part of Utopia Planitia, a vast plain in the northern hemisphere of Mars, on May 15.

The rover Zhurong drove down from its landing platform to the Martian surface on May 22, starting its exploration of the red planet, and making China the second country after the United States to land and operate a rover on Mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Views of Earth from China's Tiangong space station*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*China Releases New Images Captured by Mars Rover, Orbiter*
The China National Space Administration (CNSA) on Thursday released new photos and videos captured by the country's first Mars rover Zhurong and the orbiter of the Tianwen-1 mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/yUl2LwQmrWVRsWHwTrp0dA









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415998716146761732

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 762742





Deino said:


> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/yUl2LwQmrWVRsWHwTrp0dA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 762788
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415998716146761732





China's reusable suborbital carrier successfully completes first flight - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*China's reusable suborbital carrier successfully completes first flight*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-07-16 21:15:35 _| _Editor: huaxia_

BEIJING, July 16 (Xinhua) -- A reusable suborbital carrier landed stably at an airport in Alxa League in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region during a flight demonstration and verification project on Friday.

Earlier on Friday, the carrier was launched from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert. Its first flight mission was a complete success.

Developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the reusable suborbital carrier can be used in the space transport system.

The success of the flight has laid a solid foundation for the development of China's reusable space transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new remote-sensing satellites - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com




*China launches new remote-sensing satellites*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-07-19 09:29:54 _| _Editor: huaxia_

XICHANG, July 19 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new remote-sensing satellite group from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province at 8:19 a.m. Monday (Beijing Time).

The satellites were sent into orbit by a Long March-2C carrier rocket. This is the 10th group belonging to the Yaogan-30 family.

Also aboard was Tianqi-15, a satellite belonging to the Tianqi constellation.

Monday's launch was the 380th mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

__





China's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft leaves space station core module


China's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft leaves space station core module-



english.news.cn




China's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft leaves space station core module​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-03-27 18:41:30

BEIJING, March 27 (Xinhua) -- China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-2 separated from the core module of the country's space station Sunday afternoon, announced the China Manned Space Agency.

At 3:59 p.m. Beijing Time, Tianzhou-2 left the core module of the Tiangong space station after completing all of its scheduled tasks, said the agency.

During its operation in orbit, Tianzhou-2 carried out a series of extended application tests. It is now in good condition, and will enter the Earth's atmosphere at an appropriate time under ground control, the agency added.

Tianzhou-2 is the first cargo ship sent into space in the key-technology verification phase of China's space station.

Carrying 6.8 tonnes of supplies for the space station, it was launched from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan on May 29, 2021.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft leaves space station core module
> 
> 
> China's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft leaves space station core module-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Tianzhou-2 cargo craft leaves space station core module​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-03-27 18:41:30
> 
> BEIJING, March 27 (Xinhua) -- China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-2 separated from the core module of the country's space station Sunday afternoon, announced the China Manned Space Agency.
> 
> At 3:59 p.m. Beijing Time, Tianzhou-2 left the core module of the Tiangong space station after completing all of its scheduled tasks, said the agency.
> 
> During its operation in orbit, Tianzhou-2 carried out a series of extended application tests. It is now in good condition, and will enter the Earth's atmosphere at an appropriate time under ground control, the agency added.
> 
> Tianzhou-2 is the first cargo ship sent into space in the key-technology verification phase of China's space station.
> 
> Carrying 6.8 tonnes of supplies for the space station, it was launched from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan on May 29, 2021.














Via @新华社 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

China's Tianzhou-2 Cargo Spacecraft Completes Key Technical Verification Tasks​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

空天逐梦​22-3-29 18:16​来自 微博 weibo.com​已编辑​​【#新一代运载火箭长征六号改首飞成功# 】北京时间2022年3月29日17时50分，我国在太原卫星发射中心成功发射长征六号改运载火箭，搭载发射的浦江二号和天鲲二号卫星顺利进入预定轨道，发射任务获得圆满成功。​该运载火箭是我国新一代无毒无污染运载火箭，是我国首型固体捆绑运载火箭，用于发射太阳同步轨道卫星。浦江二号卫星主要用于开展科学试验研究、国土资源普查等任务，天鲲二号卫星主要用于开展空间环境探测技术试验验证。​此次任务是长征系列运载火箭的第412次飞行。（摄影：郑斌）​
*Chasing dreams*
22-3-29 18:16 from Weibo

【The new generation carrier rocket Long March 6A successfully flew for the first time 】

At 17:50 on March 29, 2022, Beijing time, my country successfully launched the Long March 6 modified carrier rocket at the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center, and the Pujiang-2 and Tiankun-2 satellites launched successfully entered the predetermined orbit, and the launch mission was a complete success .

The launch vehicle is a new generation of non-toxic and non-polluting launch vehicle in my country. It is the first solid bundled launch vehicle in my country and is used to launch satellites in sun-synchronous orbit. The Pujiang-2 satellite is mainly used for scientific experimental research, land and resources census and other tasks, and the Tiankun-2 satellite is mainly used for the experimental verification of space environment detection technology.

The mission is the 412th flight of the Long March series of launch vehicles. (Photo: Zheng Bin)
















New launch pad.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508754041819787265

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's rocket modified with solid strap-on boosters makes maiden flight


China's rocket modified with solid strap-on boosters makes maiden flight-



english.news.cn




China's rocket modified with solid strap-on boosters makes maiden flight​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-03-29 19:41:27

TAIYUAN, March 29 (Xinhua) -- A modified version of the Long March-6 carrier rocket with solid strap-on boosters made its maiden flight on Tuesday, sending two satellites into planned orbit.

The rocket blasted off from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 5:50 p.m. (Beijing Time).

The modified rocket is China's first type of carrier rocket equipped with solid strap-on boosters. It uses non-toxic and non-polluting propellants and can send satellites to the sun-synchronous orbit.

One of the two satellites launched by the rocket will carry out scientific test and research, land and resources survey and other tasks. The other will carry out verification of space environment detection technology test.

It was the 412th mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> The new generation carrier rocket Long March 6A successfully





LKJ86 said:


> A modified version of the Long March-6 carrier rocket with solid strap-on boosters made its maiden flight on Tuesday, sending two satellites into planned orbit.


Good news for maiden launch of CZ-6A!

A great addition to CZ family of SLV's (see below, 6A in circle). Like the already flown CZ-8, CZ-6A is one of the new workhorses for carrying 4 tonnes payloads to SSO, it can use big fairings up to 5.2m diameter, allowing large volume cargo to fly on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Long March 11*
2022/3/30 10:29











Via 新华社

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Long March 11*
> 2022/3/30 10:29
> 
> View attachment 828558
> View attachment 828559
> View attachment 828560
> 
> Via 新华社







__





China launches three satellites


China launches three satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches three satellites​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-03-30 11:38:56

JIUQUAN, March 30 (Xinhua) -- China has successfully sent three satellites into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Wednesday.

The three satellites were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 10:29 a.m. (Beijing Time) and have entered their planned orbit.

The three satellites Tianping-2A, Tianping-2B and Tianping-2C will provide services such as atmospheric space environment survey and orbital prediction model correction.

It was the 413th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Shotgunner51 said:


> Good news for maiden launch of CZ-6A!
> 
> A great addition to CZ family of SLV's (see below, 6A in circle). Like the already flown CZ-8, CZ-6A is one of the new workhorses for carrying 4 tonnes payloads to SSO, it can use big fairings up to 5.2m diameter, allowing large volume cargo to fly on it.
> 
> View attachment 828430



Great LM family line-up! There is very little similarity between LM-6A and LM-6. It should have been designated as LM-12 instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Dungeness said:


> Great LM family line-up! There is very little similarity between LM-6A and LM-6. It should have been designated as LM-12 instead.


A nice family indeed! Well CZ-6A is technologically based on CZ-6 which employs modular design, LOX and Kerosene, YF-100 & YF-115 engines. But you're right CZ-6A is much lengthened (stage one), expanded (stage two expanded to 3.35 diameter) and thus more heavy-lifting (with 4 strap-on solid boosters). Both are new gen workhorse for delivering military/commercial assets to SSO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509002976530100226

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509002976530100226


Nice! People may notice a grey plume, that's from the mortar system which pushes the rocket into the air for ignition aka cold launch. CZ-11 can be launched on short-notice from road-mobile TEL or from ships and deliver 700kg to LEO (or 350kg to SSO).

As the smallest SLV in CZ family, CZ-11 is based on mature & reliable tech (similar to that of DF-31 ICBM), till now 100% success rate (12 launches so far), expect 4~5 launches both from land sites and at sea this year, including 1~2 commercial launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new satellite for Earth observation


China launches new satellite for Earth observation-



english.news.cn




China launches new satellite for Earth observation​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-07 08:34:15

JIUQUAN, April 7 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new Earth-observation satellite from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Thursday.

The satellite, Gaofen-3 03, was launched by a Long March-4C rocket at 7:47 a.m. (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit successfully.

The launch marks the 414th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China completes formation of first ocean satellite network​


----------



## DF41

LKJ86 said:


> China completes formation of first ocean satellite network​




Nice and suitable too of keeping eyes in the sky on the movements of ALL USA CARRIERS AND TICOs AND BURKEs
ONCE WEST OF 3RD ISLAND CHAIN

And with Maritime Militia, the first line of defense, counts one-hundred eighty-thousand ocean-going fishing boats and four thousand merchant[7] freighters, some towing sonar detectors, crewed by a million experienced sailors transmitting detailed information around the clock on every warship afloat. Their intelligence goes to shore bases that fuse their reports with automated transmissions from Beidou satellites and forward the data to specialists operating ‘vessel management platforms,’ collating, formatting, and sending actionable information up the PLAN command chain. 

Every second each and everyone of USA naval assets direction and speed and headings will be known.

They cannot run and they cannot hide.

And they can remain forever young.


----------



## LKJ86

China Completes Building of Beidou Industrial System​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's carrier rocket for Tianzhou 4 mission arrives at Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site​


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-13 Crew in Space Station Gearing Up for Return Mission​Crew members aboard China's historic Shenzhou-13 spaceflight mission are gearing up for the final stage of a series of preparations ahead of their return to Earth in mid-April following the completion of their mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

How are Chinese rockets assembled?​


----------



## LKJ86

__





China receives data from Gaofen-3 03 satellite


China receives data from Gaofen-3 03 satellite-



english.news.cn




China receives data from Gaofen-3 03 satellite​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-13 15:20:16

BEIJING, April 13 (Xinhua) -- China successfully received data from the recently launched Gaofen-3 03 satellite on Tuesday, according to the Aerospace Information Research Institute under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The package of data with a total size of 44 gigabytes was received by the remote sensing satellite ground station in Miyun on the outskirts of Beijing and the ground station in south China's Sanya.

On April 7, the Gaofen-3 03 satellite was successfully launched into orbit and will be networked with the orbiting Gaofen-3 and Gaofen-3 02 satellites to form a land-sea radar satellite constellation and capture reliable, stable synthetic aperture radar (SAR) images.

The satellites will serve the fields of marine disaster prevention and mitigation, dynamic marine environment monitoring, marine research, environmental protection, water conservancy, agriculture and meteorology.


----------



## LKJ86

Lift off! China's space odyssey | Heart of the rocket​


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-13 to Separate from Space Station Core Module​The Shenzhou-13 crewed spacecraft, which has completed all its scheduled tasks, will separate from the space station core module Tianhe at an appropriate time and land at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, said the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Revisiting biggest moments of Shenzhou-13​Taikonaut trio Zhai Zhigang, Wang Yaping and Ye Guangfu are preparing to come home. Every moment of the Shenzhou-13 crew's six-month stay in orbit has inspired millions watching from Earth. Here are some highlights from the mission that has made history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches Zhongxing-6D satellite


China launches Zhongxing-6D satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches Zhongxing-6D satellite​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-15 20:55:30

XICHANG, April 15 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a new satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province Friday.

The satellite, Zhongxing-6D, was launched at 8 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It will provide reliable, stable and safe radio and television transmission and communication services.

This launch marked the 415th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches atmospheric environment monitoring satellite


China launches atmospheric environment monitoring satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches atmospheric environment monitoring satellite​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-16 03:02:15

TAIYUAN, April 16 (Xinhua) -- An atmospheric environment monitoring satellite was sent into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in Shanxi Province, north China, early Saturday.

A Long March-4C rocket, carrying the satellite, lifted off at 2:16 a.m. (Beijing Time).

The satellite has entered orbit. It will carry out regional air quality and environment monitoring, and provide data support for China's atmospheric environment monitoring, global climate change research, crop yield estimation, and agricultural disaster monitoring.

Saturday's launch was the 416th mission by the Long March rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

LIVE: Shenzhou-13 Astronauts Return to Earth after Six-month Space Mission​China's Shenzhou-13 crew, Zhai Zhigang, Wang Yaping and Ye Guangfu, are on their way back to Earth after a national record six-month-long mission in orbit aboard the Chinese space station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

China's Longest Crewed Space Mission Ends As Astronauts Return To Earth​The Shenzhou-13 spacecraft is the latest mission in China's drive to become a major space power rivalling the US, after landing a rover on Mars and sending probes to the Moon.​
*Beijing: *
Three Chinese astronauts landed in northern China on Saturday after 183 days in space, state broadcaster CCTV said, ending the country's longest crewed space mission to date.

The Shenzhou-13 spacecraft is the latest mission in Beijing's drive to become a major space power rivalling the United States, after landing a rover on Mars and sending probes to the Moon.

The two men and one woman -- Zhai Zhigang, Ye Guangfu and Wang Yaping -- landed safely in a small capsule shortly before 10 am Beijing time, after six months aboard the Tianhe core module of China's Tiangong space station.

"Shenzhou 13's re-entry capsule successfully landed," state broadcaster CCTV said.

Live footage from CCTV showed the capsule landing in a cloud of dust, with ground crew who had kept clear of the landing site rushing in helicopters to reach the capsule.

Ground crew applauded as the astronauts each took turns to report that they were "feeling good."

The trio originally launched in the Shenzhou-13 from the Gobi Desert in northwestern China last October, as the second of four crewed missions during 2021-2022 sent to assemble the country's first permanent space station -- Tiangong, which means "heavenly palace."

Wang became the first Chinese woman to spacewalk last November, as she and her colleague Zhai installed space station equipment during a six-hour stint.

Mission commander Zhai, 55, is a former fighter pilot who performed China's first spacewalk in 2008, while Ye is a People's Liberation Army pilot.

The trio have completed two spacewalks, carried out numerous scientific experiments, set up equipment and tested technologies for future construction during their time in orbit.

The astronauts spent the past few weeks tidying up and preparing the cabin facilities and equipment for the crew of the incoming Shenzhou-14, expected to be launched in the coming months.

China's previous record spaceflight mission length was set by last year's Shenzhou-12 mission, which lasted 92 days.

Six months will become the normal astronaut residence period aboard the Chinese space station, according to state broadcaster CCTV.

*Space Race*

The world's second-largest economy has put billions into its military-run space programme, with hopes of having a permanently crewed space station by 2022 and eventually sending humans to the Moon.

The country has come a long way in catching up with the United States and Russia, whose astronauts and cosmonauts have decades of experience in space exploration.

But under Chinese President Xi Jinping the country's plans for its heavily-promoted "space dream" have been put into overdrive.

Besides a space station, Beijing is also planning to build a base on the Moon, and the country's National Space Administration said it aims to launch a crewed lunar mission by 2029.

China has been excluded from the International Space Station since 2011, when the US banned NASA from engaging with it.

While China does not plan to use its space station for global cooperation on the scale of the ISS, Beijing has said it is open to foreign collaboration although the scope of that cooperation is not yet clear.

The ISS is due for retirement after 2024, although NASA has said it could remain functional until 2030.

_(Except for the headline, this story has not been edited by NDTV staff and is published from a syndicated feed.)_


----------



## LKJ86

Core module of China's space station achieves anticipated goal


Core module of China's space station achieves anticipated goal-



english.news.cn




Core module of China's space station achieves anticipated goal​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-17 21:02:15

BEIJING, April 17 (Xinhua) -- Tianhe, the core module of China's space station, has completed its verification of key technologies and achieved its expected goal.

Yang Hong, chief designer of the space station system of the China Manned Space Program at the China Academy of Space Technology, made the remarks at a press conference in Beijing on Sunday.

Yang said the core module has been in orbit for almost one year, and all missions have been carried out smoothly and according to plan, including rendezvous and docking with two manned spacecraft and two cargo spacecraft, as well as the three-month stay of the Shenzhou-12 crew and the six-month stay of the Shenzhou-13 crew.

Missions involving extravehicular activities, robotic arm transposition cargo spacecraft and manual remote operations have also been carried out in the past year.

Key technologies related to physical and chemical recycling and life support, large complex control, as well as large flexible solar cell wings and driving, have been verified.

Evaluation results show that Tianhe's current functions perform better than their design, Yang said.

Tianhe's recycling and life-support system has provided a good environment for astronauts' metabolism needs in orbit, Yang said.

Moisture discharged by astronauts is collected as condensed water, and urine is recycled and processed into drinking water and electrolyte oxygen. Tianhe's water recycling efficiency is higher than 95 percent.

The amount of drinking water and oxygen that needs to be carried by cargo spacecraft has been greatly reduced thanks to the technology.

Large-scale flexible solar cell wings have been providing energy for the core module and its complex. The assessment showed that the solar cell wings have a generation capacity approaching 10-kilowatt power, beyond the expectations of their design.

Four extravehicular activities conducted by the Shenzhou-12 and Shenzhou-13 crews covered the operations, installation and maintenance of electronics, machines, pipelines and other typical equipment outside the cabin, and laid a solid foundation for astronauts to install and maintain extravehicular facilities during long-term operational periods after the completion of the space station, Yang said.

The robot arm played an important role in the whole key technology verification process and performed excellently. Its joint motion ability and terminal positioning accuracy met its design expectations. And its stiffness proved to be capable of lifting and transferring large loads, Yang said.


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://english.news.cn/20220418/e1068c15f18c45b58d45f51abbe81b74/c.html


Two lab modules to be central work area on China's space station​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-18 00:06:45

BEIJING, April 17 (Xinhua) -- The Wentian and Mengtian lab modules will be sent into space this year, and will become the central working area for astronauts in orbit after China's space station construction is completed, according to a press conference on Sunday.

The Wentian lab module will be launched in July and Mengtian in October, Hao Chun, director of the China Manned Space Agency, said at the press conference.

Yang Hong, the chief designer of the space station system of the China Manned Space Program at the China Academy of Space Technology, said that both modules are equipped with experiment cabinets and an installation platform for extravehicular payloads. In the two lab modules, astronauts will be able to research space science, space materials, space medicine and space exploration.

The Wentian lab module is equipped with the same astronaut living facilities as the Tianhe core module, including three sleeping areas, a toilet and a kitchen. Wentian and Tianhe can support six astronauts living in space during the rotations of two spacecraft crews.

A small mechanical arm is installed on the Wentian lab module. It can be used alone or work with the larger robotic arm on the Tianhe core module to assist astronauts in extravehicular activities.

An airlock cabin in the Wentian lab module will serve as the main exit-entry point for extravehicular activities once the construction is completed. The node cabin in Tianhe will then serve as a backup.

To ensure the reliability of the space station, Wentian will act as a backup for the management and control of the space station complex if there is an issue with the core module.

In the Mengtian lab module, a cargo airlock cabin and a deployed extravehicular platform will serve future extravehicular research projects. The science equipment that needs to be installed outside will first be sent to the space station by cargo craft, then transferred outside through the cargo airlock cabin, and then installed on the extravehicular platform by mechanical arms or astronauts.

Yang said the Wentian lab module has completed integrated assembly and testing in Tianjin and is ready for launch. The Mengtian lab module has completed part of its integrated assembly and testing, and is currently undergoing further testing as planned.

Zhong Hong'en, deputy chief designer of the China Manned Space Program's space utilization system, said that the container-free experiment cabinet and high-quality microgravity experiment cabinet in the Tianhe core module have achieved world-leading conditions to carry out frontier research.

In addition to these cabinets, the space station will have another 12 experiment cabinets installed, said Zhong, who is also a researcher at the Technology and Engineering Center for Space Utilization of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. Every cabinet serves as a miniature space lab.

Three large payload hanging points and two experimental exposure platforms will also be deployed, along with the Xuntian space telescope, which will fly in the same orbit as the space station.

Zhong said that the research facilities aboard China's space station will help researchers make breakthroughs in fundamental and cutting-edge scientific issues and promote China's space science research and applications to reach a new level.

Hao Chun noted at the press conference that crewed spaceflights, which can promote economic and social development, are closely related to the national economy and the people's livelihoods.

Hao said that the Beijing Winter Olympics adopted many aerospace technology achievements, from its opening and closing ceremonies to athlete training equipment.

Since China launched its crewed space program 30 years ago, more than 4,000 technological achievements have been widely used in various industries of the national economy, driving technological innovation and industrial upgrading, Hao said.

He said that more space technology progress will be transferred to civil fields to improve the lives of the people, such as using crystalized protein in space to develop new drugs that fight osteoporosis and muscle atrophy.

In the future, China's space station will carry out scientific experiments and technology verification related to the life sciences, material science, microgravity fluid physics, aerospace technology and aerospace medicine, Hao said.

"We believe that more space technologies will serve social and economic development and people's livelihoods," he said.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

GLOBALink | Shenzhou-13 manned spaceship: Mission complete​


----------



## LKJ86

Tianzhou-3 docks with Tianhe's front docking port​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-20 11:20:37

BEIJING, April 20 (Xinhua) -- China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-3 separated from the country's space station core module Tianhe and redocked with the module on Wednesday.

Tianzhou-3 detached from the rear docking port of Tianhe at 5:02 a.m. (Beijing Time), moved to the module's front port and completed a computer-orchestrated rendezvous and docking at 9:06 a.m., according to the China Manned Space Agency.

It also said the combination of Tianhe and Tianzhou-3 is in good condition, waiting to dock with the Tianzhou-4 cargo craft, the Shenzhou-14 manned spaceship and the lab module Wentian.

China plans to complete the in-orbit construction of its space station by the end of 2022.

A total of six missions are planned for this year, including the launch of the Tianzhou-4 cargo spacecraft in May, the Shenzhou-14 manned spacecraft in June, the lab module Wentian in July, and the lab module Mengtian in October.

The three modules will form a T shape to complete the in-orbit construction of China's space station.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

BeiDou boosts tech support for Chinese smartphone industry


BeiDou boosts tech support for Chinese smartphone industry-



english.news.cn




BeiDou boosts tech support for Chinese smartphone industry​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia 2022-04-20 16:24:30

BEIJING, April 20 (Xinhua) -- China-developed BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) is boosting the country's mobile phone industry by enhancing product performance.

Mobile phones equipped with the BDS-3 short message communication function will soon be available in the consumer market. It will help expand the application and function of smartphones and effectively ensure the safety of people's lives and property, according to the China Satellite Navigation Office.

This also demonstrates BDS' ability to deeply integrate with a variety of other industries, such as telecommunication, transportation, disaster prevention and mitigation, agriculture, forestry, animal husbandry and power supply.

BDS has achieved a comprehensive breakthrough in mass consumption represented by its extensive application in smartphones and smart wearable devices, according to the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC).

In 2021, the number of China-made smartphones with BDS application support reached 324 million units, accounting for 94.5 percent of the country's smartphone shipment that very year, showed statistics from the NDRC.


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国载人航天


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China to Start Engineering Phase 4 Lunar Exploration Missions This Year​China will start engineering the fourth phase of its lunar exploration program this year, China National Space Administration Vice Administrator Wu Yanhua said on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国的航天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOTUU

China plans over 60 space launches in 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's VLBI network​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches two new satellites


China launches two new satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches two new satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-04-29 13:02:58

JIUQUAN, April 29 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent two satellites into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Friday.

The satellites, Siwei 01 and 02, were launched by a Long March-2C carrier rocket at 12:11 p.m. (Beijing Time) and have entered the planned orbit.

They will provide commercial remote sensing data services for industries including surveying and mapping, environmental protection, as well as urban security and digital rural development.

The launch marked the 417th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches two new satellites
> 
> 
> China launches two new satellites-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches two new satellites​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-04-29 13:02:58
> 
> JIUQUAN, April 29 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent two satellites into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Friday.
> 
> The satellites, Siwei 01 and 02, were launched by a Long March-2C carrier rocket at 12:11 p.m. (Beijing Time) and have entered the planned orbit.
> 
> They will provide commercial remote sensing data services for industries including surveying and mapping, environmental protection, as well as urban security and digital rural development.
> 
> The launch marked the 417th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.
> 
> View attachment 838936
> View attachment 838937
> View attachment 838938
> View attachment 838939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's Mars rover continues to explore, is ready for more international cooperation​


----------



## LKJ86

*Long March 11*
2022/04/30 11:30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520292894174851077

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Long March 11*
> 2022/04/30 11:30
> 
> View attachment 839267
> View attachment 839268
> View attachment 839269








China launches new satellites


China launches new satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches new satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-04-30 15:23:28

NANTONG, Jiangsu, April 30 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent five satellites into planned orbit from a platform in the East China Sea at 11:30 a.m. Saturday (Beijing Time).

The Jilin-1 Gaofen series satellites were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket and have successfully entered their planned orbit.

They will provide commercial remote sensing data services for sectors including land resource survey, urban planning and disaster monitoring.

The launch marked the 418th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520435639422193665


----------



## LKJ86

China's Zhurong travels over 1.9 km on Mars


China's Zhurong travels over 1.9 km on Mars-



english.news.cn




China's Zhurong travels over 1.9 km on Mars​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-05-02 21:50:45

BEIJING, May 2 (Xinhua) -- The Mars rover Zhurong has traveled more than 1.9 km since it first set its wheels on the surface of the planet in May last year, according to the latest data released by the Lunar Exploration and Space Program Center of the China National Space Administration.

As of Sunday, Zhurong had been operating on the surface of Mars for 342 Martian days at a distance of 240 million km from Earth. A Martian day is approximately 40 minutes longer than a day on Earth.

Zhurong touched down on the Utopia Planitia, a vast plain in the northern hemisphere of Mars, on May 15, 2021. Since then, it has collected surface rock samples and captured images while exploring the planet.

Mars is about to enter the winter season, during which night temperatures will drop below minus 100 degrees Celsius, with a high probability of sandstorms. Martian winters last an equivalent of six Earth months.

Scientists have made special designs on the Zhurong rover, including low temperature resistance, sand resistance, power security and other features, to ensure the safe conduct of the Mars patrol and exploration process.

The Chinese space administration also disclosed that lunar rover Yutu-2, or Jade Rabbit-2, has been working for 42 lunar days and moved 1,181 meters on the moon surface.

China's Chang'e-4 probe, including a lander and Yutu-2 launched on Dec. 8, 2018, made the first-ever soft landing on the Von Karman Crater in the South Pole-Aitken Basin on the far side of the moon on Jan. 3, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521817947139940352


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521870696741179397

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Long March 2D*
2022/05/05 10:38


----------



## LKJ86

China launches Jilin-1 commercial satellites


China launches Jilin-1 commercial satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches Jilin-1 commercial satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-05-05 11:31:15

TAIYUAN, May 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday launched a Long March-2D rocket to place a group of eight satellites in space.

Satellite Jilin-1 Kuanfu 01C, together with seven Jilin-1 Gaofen 03D satellites, was lifted at 10:38 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi and soon entered the preset orbit.

Having a wide coverage, Jilin-1 Kuanfu 01C will be used to provide commercial remote sensing data services for sectors such as land resource, mineral exploration and smart city construction.

This was the 419th flight mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China's rocket-carrying ship conducts drills for upcoming missions​


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new satellites
> 
> 
> China launches new satellites-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new satellites​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-04-30 15:23:28
> 
> NANTONG, Jiangsu, April 30 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent five satellites into planned orbit from a platform in the East China Sea at 11:30 a.m. Saturday (Beijing Time).
> 
> The Jilin-1 Gaofen series satellites were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket and have successfully entered their planned orbit.
> 
> They will provide commercial remote sensing data services for sectors including land resource survey, urban planning and disaster monitoring.
> 
> The launch marked the 418th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


Just commercial and very peaceful.



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 840999
> View attachment 841000
> View attachment 841001


Awesome pics, best of 2022. Just love it. So damn peaceful and mind-blowing.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Mars Rover Continues to Explore Red Planet, Ready for Coldest Season​China's Mars rover has been continuing its exploration of the red planet, and is ready for the coming coldest season, the China National Space Administration (CNSA) said on Friday.


----------



## LKJ86

*Long March 7*






















Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

*2022/05/06*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*The chief designer of Long March 9:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Long March 7*
> View attachment 841623
> View attachment 841624
> View attachment 841625
> View attachment 841626
> View attachment 841627
> View attachment 841628
> View attachment 841629
> 
> Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


Rocket Carrying Tianzhou-4 Cargo Craft Transferred to Launch Area​China's Long March-7 Y5 rocket, which will carry the new cargo craft for the country's space station, was transferred to the launch area in the southern island province of Hainan on Saturday morning, announced the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches cargo craft for space station supplies


China launches cargo craft for space station supplies-



english.news.cn




China launches cargo craft for space station supplies​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-05-10 04:20:30

WENCHANG, Hainan, May 10 (Xinhua) -- China launched cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-4 on Tuesday to deliver supplies for its space station which is scheduled to wrap up construction this year.

The Long March-7 Y5 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-4, blasted off at 1:56 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

After around 10 minutes, Tianzhou-4 separated from the rocket and entered its designated orbit. At 2:23 a.m., the solar panels of the cargo craft unfolded and began working.

The CMSA declared the launch a complete success.

Like previous cargo flights, Tianzhou-4 carries three categories of supplies, including six-month living supplies for the Shenzhou-14 mission's three astronauts, spare parts for space station maintenance, and space research equipment.

Tianzhou-4 will dock with the combination of the space station core module Tianhe and Tianzhou-3 cargo craft later, the CMSA said.

On April 20, Tianzhou-3 separated from the rear docking port of Tianhe and docked with its front docking port.

Tuesday's launch is the 22nd mission of China's manned space programs and the 420th mission of the Long March rocket series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's cargo craft docks with space station combination


China's cargo craft docks with space station combination-



english.news.cn




China's cargo craft docks with space station combination​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-05-10 09:08:58

BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-4, carrying supplies for the upcoming Shenzhou-14 crewed mission, successfully docked with the combination of the space station core module Tianhe and the Tianzhou-3 cargo craft on Tuesday, according to the China Manned Space Agency.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's cargo craft docks with space station combination
> 
> 
> China's cargo craft docks with space station combination-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's cargo craft docks with space station combination​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-05-10 09:08:58
> 
> BEIJING, May 10 (Xinhua) -- China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-4, carrying supplies for the upcoming Shenzhou-14 crewed mission, successfully docked with the combination of the space station core module Tianhe and the Tianzhou-3 cargo craft on Tuesday, according to the China Manned Space Agency.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摄影师崔小熊 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Long March 2C
2022/05/20 18:30


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Long March 2C
> 2022/05/20 18:30
> 
> View attachment 846529
> View attachment 846530
> View attachment 846531
> View attachment 846532


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

__





China prepares to launch Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship


China prepares to launch Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship-



english.news.cn




China prepares to launch Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-05-29 12:46:58

JIUQUAN, May 29 (Xinhua) -- The combination of the Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship and a Long March-2F carrier rocket has been transferred to the launching area, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said Sunday.

The facilities and equipment at the launch site are in good condition, and various pre-launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned, said the CMSA.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China prepares to launch Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship
> 
> 
> China prepares to launch Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China prepares to launch Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-05-29 12:46:58
> 
> JIUQUAN, May 29 (Xinhua) -- The combination of the Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship and a Long March-2F carrier rocket has been transferred to the launching area, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said Sunday.
> 
> The facilities and equipment at the launch site are in good condition, and various pre-launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned, said the CMSA.
> 
> View attachment 848891
> View attachment 848892
> View attachment 848893
> View attachment 848894


----------



## onebyone

China to send astronauts to space station for final steps of construction


Source says crew of three will blast off from the Gobi Desert on Sunday and will include Liu Yang, who was the first Chinese woman in space.




www.scmp.com


----------



## LKJ86

Carrier rocket for launching space station lab module arrives at south China launch site​


----------



## LKJ86

China launches nine Geely-01 satellites


China launches nine Geely-01 satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches nine Geely-01 satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-06-02 14:54:45

XICHANG, June 2 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday launched a Long March-2C carrier rocket to place a group of nine commercial satellites in space.

The Geely-01 constellation consisting of nine satellites were lifted at 12:00 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province and entered the preset orbit.

Owned by GeeSpace, a subsidiary of Geely Technology Group, the satellite constellation will be mainly used to research and validate technologies, such as travel services of intelligent connected vehicles, and vehicle/mobile phone and satellite interaction. It will also provide data support for marine environmental protection.

This was the 422nd flight mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China Releases First Manned Spaceflight 8k Uhd Video​China Manned Space Agency on Friday released an 8K ultra-high-definition (UHD) video showing some splendid moments of the six-month Shenzhou-13 space mission which was successfully accomplished on April 16.


----------



## LKJ86

China discloses tasks of Shenzhou-14 crewed space mission


China discloses tasks of Shenzhou-14 crewed space mission-



english.news.cn




China discloses tasks of Shenzhou-14 crewed space mission​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-06-04 12:15:59

JIUQUAN, June 4 (Xinhua) -- The upcoming Shenzhou-14 crewed space mission will complete the construction of the Tiangong space station, with a basic three-module structure consisting of the core module Tianhe and the lab modules Wentian and Mengtian, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Saturday.

The mission will build the space station into a national space laboratory, said Lin Xiqiang, deputy director of the CMSA, at a press conference.

China is set to launch the Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship on Sunday from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, sending three astronauts to its space station combination for a six-month mission.

The Shenzhou-14 crew will work with the ground team to complete the rendezvous, docking and transposition of the two lab modules with the core module, Lin said.

They will enter the two lab modules for the first time and help make the environment suitable for their stay, he said, adding that they will unlock and install a dozen of scientific experiment cabinets in the two modules.

They will also carry out relevant function tests on the two-module space station complex, three-module space station complex, large and small mechanical arms, as well as exit from the airlock cabin in the Wentian lab module, with the assistance of the ground team.

They will, for the first time, use the airlock cabin in Wentian to carry out extravehicular activities for two to three times, Lin said.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches crewed mission to complete space station construction


China launches crewed mission to complete space station construction-



english.news.cn




China launches crewed mission to complete space station construction​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-06-05 11:08:14

JIUQUAN, June 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday launched the crewed spaceship Shenzhou-14, sending three astronauts to its space station combination for a six-month mission.

The trio will cooperate with the ground team to complete the assembly and construction of the Tiangong space station, developing it from a single-module structure into a national space laboratory with three modules -- the core module Tianhe and two lab modules Wentian and Mengtian.

The spaceship, atop a Long March-2F carrier rocket, was lift off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The crew will work with the ground team to complete the rendezvous, docking and transposition of the two lab modules with the core module, said Lin Xiqiang, deputy director of the CMSA, at a press conference Saturday.

The Tianhe core module was launched in April 2021, and the Wentian lab module is set to be launched in July and Mengtian in October.

The Shenzhou-14 crew will also witness, during their stay in orbit, the Tianzhou-5 cargo craft and Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship dock with the core module. Then, they will live and work together with the Shenzhou-15 crew for multiple days before returning back to Earth in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 Crew Adapts to Microgravity in Space Station Core Module​The three Chinese astronauts who piloted the Shenzhou-14 spaceship to successfully dock with the core module of China’s new Tiangong space station are adapting to microgravity as they start their six-month long stay in orbit to complete the final stages of construction of the facility.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 Crew Sets Up Water Supply System in Space Station Core Module​China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Saturday released a video of the three Chinese astronauts who are piloting the Shenzhou-14 spaceship setting up water supply system and conducting water quality test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese scientists identify indigenous lunar water in Chang'e-5 samples​


----------



## LKJ86

Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo


----------



## jamahir

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 855554
> 
> Via @星际荣耀空间科技 from Weibo



What is it ?


----------



## lcloo

jamahir said:


> What is it ?


A re-usable rocket developed by a private Chinese space company called I-Space. The rocket is still at development stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*KZ-1A*
2022/06/22 10:08


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *KZ-1A*
> 2022/06/22 10:08
> View attachment 855748
> View attachment 855749
> View attachment 855750








China launches new test satellite


China launches new test satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new test satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-06-22 12:16:28

JIUQUAN, June 22 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday sent a new satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The Tianxing-1 test satellite was launched by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket at 10:08 a.m. (Beijing Time) and entered the planned orbit.

The satellite is mainly used for experiments such as space environment detection.

It was the 15th flight mission of the Kuaizhou-1A rockets, according to the launch center.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://english.news.cn/20220623/06a412fc79734324aa79e8094b34dc05/c.html


China launches new batch of remote sensing satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-06-23 11:19:45

XICHANG, June 23 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched three new remote sensing satellites from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province Thursday.

The satellites were launched as the second batch of the Yaogan-35 family at 10:22 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-2D carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

The satellites will be mainly used to conduct science experiments, land resource surveys, yield estimation of agricultural products and disaster prevention and reduction.

This launch marked the 424th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

China launched a batch of three Yaogan-35 satellites on Nov.6 last year.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @张敬宜Tea-tia from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.imech.cas.cn/xwdt/zhxx/202206/t20220624_6465692.html


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new satellite for Earth observation


China launches new satellite for Earth observation-



english.news.cn




China launches new satellite for Earth observation​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-06-28 00:37:00

JIUQUAN, June 27 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new Earth observation satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Monday.

The satellite, Gaofen-12 03, was launched by a Long March-4C carrier rocket at 11:46 p.m. (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit successfully.

It will be used in a variety of fields including land surveys, urban planning, road network design, crop yield estimation and disaster relief.

The launch marked the 425th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Tianwen-1 Martian probe completes mission​


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Construction of China's first commercial spacecraft launch site starts in Hainan


Construction of China's first commercial spacecraft launch site starts in Hainan-



english.news.cn




Construction of China's first commercial spacecraft launch site starts in Hainan​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-06 14:51:30

HAIKOU, July 6 (Xinhua) -- Construction of China's first commercial spacecraft launch site started Wednesday in Wenchang City, south China's island province of Hainan.

As a major project of the Hainan free trade port construction, the Hainan commercial spacecraft launch site is committed to becoming world-class, market-oriented, and further improving the launching capability of China's commercial carrier rockets.

Hainan will make full use of the synergistic advantage of the launch site and policies of the free trade port, striving to build Wenchang into a top-ranking international space city, said Feng Fei, governor of Hainan.


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-14 Astronauts to Carry out Multiple Tasks in Space in July​


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new data relay satellite


China launches new data relay satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new data relay satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-13 01:43:14

XICHANG, July 13 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new data relay satellite into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province Wednesday.

The Tianlian II-03 satellite was launched at half hour to one o'clock Wednesday Beijing Time by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

Tianlian II-03 is China's second-generation geosynchronous orbit data relay satellite.

It will provide data relay and TT&C (telemetry, tracking and command) services for manned spacecraft and low and middle orbit resources satellites. It will also support the TT&C for spacecraft launch.

This was the 426th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches two new satellites


China launches two new satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches two new satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-16 07:33:27

TAIYUAN, July 16 (Xinhua) -- China on Saturday launched a Long March-2C carrier rocket to place two satellites in space.

The pair of satellites, Siwei 03 and 04, were lifted at 6:57 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi and soon entered the preset orbit.

They will provide commercial remote sensing services for sectors such as land resources investigation, natural disaster monitoring, urban planning and safety.

The mission marked the 427th flight of the Long March carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-14 Astronauts Preparing for Arrival of Wentian Lab Module​Three Chinese astronauts Chen Dong, Liu Yang and Cai Xuzhe stationed in space are preparing for the arrival of Wentian laboratory module, which is set to be launched at the end of July.


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's Tianzhou-3 cargo craft separates from space station combination


China's Tianzhou-3 cargo craft separates from space station combination-



english.news.cn




China's Tianzhou-3 cargo craft separates from space station combination​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-17 18:10:00

BEIJING, July 17 (Xinhua) -- The Tianzhou-3 cargo craft, carrying supplies for China's space station, separated from the orbiting station combination at 10:59 a.m. Sunday (Beijing Time), after completing all assigned tasks, according to the China Manned Space Engineering Office.

China launched the Tianzhou-3 on Sept. 20, 2021 from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern province of Hainan, delivering six tonnes of goods to the country's under-construction space station.

At present, the Tianzhou-3 cargo craft is in good condition and will re-enter the atmosphere under ground control in the future, said the engineering office.


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548733661285036033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548688679434014721


----------



## LKJ86

China prepares to launch Wentian lab module


China prepares to launch Wentian lab module-



english.news.cn




China prepares to launch Wentian lab module​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-18 11:50:15

WENCHANG, Hainan, July 18 (Xinhua) -- The combination of China's space station lab module Wentian and a Long March-5B Y3 carrier rocket has been transferred to the launch area, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said Monday.

The CMSA added that the Wentian lab module will be launched in the near future at an appropriate time.

Various launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned before the launch, the CMSA said.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @Fly_To_Space from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese Xuntian Space Telescope Able to Observe Deep Space with Wider and More Accurate View​China's flagship space telescope Xuntian meaning “survey of the heavens”, can show a deeper, wider and more accurate view of the universe than the Hubble, according to the Changchun Institute of Optics, Fine Mechanics and Physics.The telescope consists of 30 detectors, and each of which is bigger than the Hubble’s single detector.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @SpaceLens云上天镜 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 863251
> View attachment 863252
> View attachment 863253
> 
> Via @SpaceLens云上天镜 from Weibo




When is lift-off planned?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> When is lift-off planned?


July 24, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Deino said:


> When is lift-off planned?


I heard end of this month, weather permitting.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Tianwen-1 Mars Mission Orbiter Relays Back High-Resolution Image of Phobos​


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

China launches space station's first lab module


China launches space station's first lab module-



english.news.cn




China launches space station's first lab module​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-24 14:50:00

WENCHANG, Hainan, July 24 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday launched Wentian, the first lab module of its space station. The new module will function both as a backup of the core module and as a powerful scientific experiment platform.

The Wentian module is 17.9 meters long, has a maximum diameter of 4.2 meters, and a takeoff mass of 23 tonnes, according to Liu Gang, deputy chief designer of the China manned space program's space station system with the China Academy of Space Technology.

The Long March-5B Y3 carrier rocket, carrying Wentian, blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

The construction of China's Tiangong space station is expected to be completed this year. It will then evolve from a single-module structure into a national space laboratory with three modules -- the core module, Tianhe, and two lab modules, Wentian and Mengtian.

The Tianhe module was launched in April 2021, and the Mengtian module is set to be launched in October this year.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民日报 from Weibo














Via @中国航天报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @Fly_To_Space from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Animation of Chinese Wentian lab module's launch to China Space Station​


----------



## LKJ86

China launches space station's first lab module


China launches space station's first lab module-



english.news.cn




China launches space station's first lab module​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-24 21:11:30

WENCHANG, Hainan, July 24 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday launched Wentian, the first lab module of its space station. The new module will function both as a backup of the core module and as a powerful scientific experiment platform.

The Wentian module is 17.9 meters long, has a maximum diameter of 4.2 meters and a takeoff mass of 23 tonnes, according to Liu Gang, deputy chief designer of the China manned space program's space station system with the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST).

The Wentian module consists of a work cabin, an airlock cabin and a resource cabin.

The Long March-5B Y3 carrier rocket, carrying Wentian, blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan at 2:22 p.m. (Beijing Time), according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

About 495 seconds later, Wentian separated from the rocket and entered the planned orbit. The launch is a complete success, the CMSA declared.

This is the 24th flight mission since the country's manned space program was approved and initiated.

The construction of China's Tiangong space station is expected to be completed this year. It will then evolve from a single-module structure into a national space laboratory with three modules -- the core module Tianhe, and lab modules Wentian and Mengtian.

The Tianhe module was launched in April 2021, and the Mengtian module is set to be launched in October this year.

Later, the Wentian module will rendezvous and dock with the combination of the space station according to the scheduled procedures.

The Shenzhou-14 astronauts, which were sent into orbit on June 5, will help assemble the modules in their six-month space mission. They will enter Wentian to carry out relevant work.

During their stay in orbit, they will also witness the Tianzhou-5 cargo craft and Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship dock with the core module. Then, they will live and work with the Shenzhou-15 crew for several days before returning to Earth.

BACKUP OF CORE MODULE

As a backup of the core module in key functions, Wentian has the ability to manage and control the space station complex in many aspects, including the attitude and orbit control, as well as the management of information, energy and manned environment, according to Zuo Suihan, a designer of the China manned space program's space station system with the CAST.

Wentian has separate areas for work, sleep, dining, sanitation and exercise. It has three "bedrooms," plus three other sleeping areas in Tianhe, which means the space station is able to accommodate six astronauts comfortably at one time.

"Generally speaking, face-to-face handover is more efficient and can save a lot of setting up needed for transition between attended and unattended conditions," said Li Jinlin, a designer with the China Astronaut Research and Training Center.

For the first time, the astronauts in orbit will use the airlock cabin in Wentian to carry out extravehicular activities (EVAs). The node cabin in Tianhe, which usually serves as the exit and entry for EVAs, will become a backup of the airlock cabin.

Compared with the node cabin, the airlock cabin has a larger door, which is more convenient for the astronauts to enter and exit the spacecraft as well as transfer tools and maintenance equipment.

The airlock cabin can also be used for the storage and inspection of extravehicular spacesuits, as well as astronaut training. The spacious airlock cabin will allow astronauts to put on and take off their extravehicular spacesuits and operate the equipment more easily.

Wentian has been equipped with the environmental control and life support system, which is a complete backup of the system in Tianhe. The system will empower Wentian with functions including environmental control as well as recycling and life support, one of the key technologies that have been fully verified in Tianhe, according to Luo Yabin, a designer of the system with the China Astronaut Research and Training Center.

As for environmental control, engineers have done a lot of optimization work to reduce noise in Wentian, such as installing sound absorbing covers, sound insulation panels, vibration isolators and shock pads. This will create a quieter and much more comfortable environment for astronauts.

The recycling and life support function will help provide oxygen by electrolyzing water, remove the exhaled carbon dioxide, remove various small amounts of harmful gases produced in the cabin, collect and recycle the urine and condensation, and use hydrogen and carbon dioxide in the exhaust gas to produce more water, so as to reduce the demand for cargo spacecraft supply and guarantee a healthy long-term stay for astronauts in the space station.

As a sub-system for recycling, the urine treatment system has been operating in Tianhe stably for nearly 1,000 hours, and its liquid recycling rate can reach more than 80 percent.

The indexes of the urine treatment system are consistent with experiment results on the ground, proving that the technology has been verified. If one day the system in Tianhe has problems that cannot be fixed, it will be replaced by its twin system in Wentian.

Wentian also has the function to cope with emergencies. The module is equipped with wipes, extinguishers and breathing masks, in case of a fire. It can supply air in an emergency situation if air leakage happens and causes pressure loss in the cabin. It can also provide various purifiers in case of a pollution accident.

Designed as an emergency shelter for the space station, Wentian is also equipped with emergency supplies, including drinking water and sanitation items.

POWERFUL EXPERIMENT PLATFORM

Wentian mainly focuses on the research of life science and biotechnology. Researchers have planned and deployed more than 10 research topics for Wentian in four fields -- space life science and biotechnology, microgravity fluid physics, space material science, and new space application technologies, and more than 40 scientific projects have been approved, said Lyu Congmin, deputy chief designer of the China manned space program's space application system with the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

To ensure the smooth implementation of these scientific tasks, researchers have installed in Wentian the life ecology experiment cabinet, biotechnology experiment cabinet, science glovebox and cryogenic storage cabinet, variable gravity experiment cabinet, as well as common support equipment for application tasks both inside and outside the spacecraft, Lyu said.

The life ecology experiment cabinet will take biological samples from a variety of species, and carry out space growth experiments on plants and animals like Arabidopsis, nematodes, fruit flies and zebrafish.

The experiments will help reveal the effects of the microgravity on the growth, development and metabolism of plants and animals, develop human understanding of the essence of life, study the effects and mechanisms of space radiation biology and hypomagnetic biology, explore and establish an applied controlled life ecosystem, and provide a scientific basis for astronauts' in-orbit radiation damage assessment and protection.

The biotechnology experiment cabinet will take tissues, cells, biochemical molecules and other biological samples as objects, and carry out experiments on cell tissue cultivation, spatial protein crystallization and analysis, protein and nucleic acid co-origin, and spatial biomechanics.

The experiments will help explore the laws and mechanisms of cell growth and differentiation under microgravity, so as to provide a theoretical basis for human health and reproductive development. The experiments are also expected to study the influence of gravity on the origin and evolution of life, make breakthroughs in high-efficiency protein and polypeptide drugs, and nanocrystalline bone materials.

The science glovebox and cryogenic storage cabinet will provide clean and confined space for astronauts to conduct experiments on the samples safely and efficiently, with temperature and humidity control. It is equipped with a deft robot arm that can handle cell-level operations.

The cryogenic storage device offers three storage areas with temperatures of minus 80 degrees Celsius, minus 20 degrees Celsius, and 4 degrees Celsius, which can meet different sample storage needs.

The variable gravity experiment cabinet can simulate gravity between 0.01g and 2g with high precision, adopting advanced wireless energy transmission and carrier communications technology.

The cabinet can support the scientific research of complex fluid physics and particulate matter movement under microgravity, lunar gravity, Martian gravity and other different gravity levels.

In addition, the energy particle detector and plasma in-situ imaging detector are deployed outside the module to obtain the data of space protons, electrons, neutrons, heavy ions, and plasma, so as to provide support both for the health of the astronauts and safe operation of the space station, and for the basic research in space environment.

The experiment cabinets all have unified and standardized external and internal interfaces, making them convenient for maintenance and payload replacement. They are compatible with international standards, which will facilitate international cooperation, according to Wang Ke, deputy chief designer of the China manned space program's space application system with the CAS.

"Scientists from all over the world are welcome to visit China's space station to carry out basic scientific research. We welcome international cooperation and hope to make good use of the space station with them," Wang said.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Wentian lab module docks with Tianhe core module combination


China's Wentian lab module docks with Tianhe core module combination-



english.news.cn




China's Wentian lab module docks with Tianhe core module combination​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-25 04:33:26

BEIJING, July 25 (Xinhua) -- Wentian, the first lab module of China's space station, has successfully docked with the combination of the Tianhe core module, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The Wentian module, launched on Sunday afternoon, docked with the front port of Tianhe at 3:13 a.m. Monday (Beijing Time), after it entered the planned orbit and completed state setting.

The whole process took approximately 13 hours, the CMSA said.

It is the first time that China's two 20-tonne-level spacecrafts conducted rendezvous and docking in orbit, and also the first time that space rendezvous and docking were carried out during the astronauts' in-orbit stay in the space station, the CMSA said.

Later, the Shenzhou-14 astronauts will enter Wentian as scheduled, the CMSA said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547873745678655489

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches six new satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-27 13:19:45

JIUQUAN, July 27 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday sent six new satellites into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The satellites, including a new space technology test satellite and a test satellite for probing atmospheric density, were launched by a Lijian-1 carrier rocket at 12:12 p.m. Beijing Time and entered the orbit successfully.

The Lijian-1 solid-propellant rocket was independently developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The mission marked the first flight of Lijian-1.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new group of remote sensing satellites


China launches new group of remote sensing satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches new group of remote sensing satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-29 22:00:00

XICHANG, July 29 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new group of remote sensing satellites from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province Friday.

The satellites were launched as the third group of the Yaogan-35 family at 9:28 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-2D carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

The satellites will be mainly used to conduct scientific experiments, land resource surveys, agricultural product yield estimation, and disaster prevention and reduction.

This launch marked the 429th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

China launched the first and second groups of Yaogan-35 satellites on Nov. 6 of 2021 and June 23 of 2022 respectively.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China launches six new satellites​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-07-27 13:19:45
> 
> JIUQUAN, July 27 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday sent six new satellites into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.
> 
> The satellites, including a new space technology test satellite and a test satellite for probing atmospheric density, were launched by a Lijian-1 carrier rocket at 12:12 p.m. Beijing Time and entered the orbit successfully.
> 
> The Lijian-1 solid-propellant rocket was independently developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The mission marked the first flight of Lijian-1.
> 
> View attachment 866669
> View attachment 866670
> View attachment 866671
> View attachment 866673
> View attachment 866674
> View attachment 866675







Via @Vony7 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Debris from Chinese rocket reenters atmosphere


Debris from Chinese rocket reenters atmosphere-



english.news.cn




Debris from Chinese rocket reenters atmosphere​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-07-31 13:55:30

BEIJING, July 31 (Xinhua) -- Debris from the last stage of the Long March-5B Y3 carrier rocket reentered the atmosphere at 12:55 a.m. Sunday (Beijing Time), the China Manned Space Agency said.

The vast majority of the device burned up during reentry and the debris fell into the sea, with the center of the landing area at a longitude of 119.0 degrees east and latitude of 9.1 degrees north, according to the agency.

The Long March-5B Y3 carrier rocket, carrying China's Wentian lab module of its space station, blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan on July 24.


----------



## LKJ86

https://english.news.cn/20220804/3ccabbfd459e4999bae0260c3d1f9c8f/c.html


China launches terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-04 14:30:30

TAIYUAN, Aug. 4 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring satellite and two other satellites from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province Thursday.

The satellites were launched at 11:08 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-4B carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

The carbon monitoring satellite is mainly used for terrestrial ecosystem carbon monitoring, the surveying and monitoring of terrestrial ecology and resource, and major national ecological projects monitoring and evaluation.

It will also provide operational support and research services in fields such as environmental protection, surveying and mapping, meteorology, agriculture, and disaster reduction.

The satellite can detect and measure vegetation biomass, atmospheric aerosol and chlorophyll fluorescence by comprehensive remote sensing means such as laser, multi-angle, multi-spectral, hyperspectral, and polarization.

It can also obtain the multi-factor remote sensing information of global forest carbon sinks, improve the efficiency and accuracy of carbon sink measurement, and provide support for China's carbon peaking and neutralization efforts.

Other satellites launched in this mission include one that collects information related to global ship navigation and flight status, and another that provides services for students to participate in space science research and engineering practice.

This launch marked the 430th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches reusable experimental spacecraft


China launches reusable experimental spacecraft-



english.news.cn




China launches reusable experimental spacecraft​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-05 02:40:30

JIUQUAN, Aug. 5 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday successfully launched a reusable experimental spacecraft using a Long March-2F carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in the northwest of the country.

After a period of in-orbit operation, the spacecraft will return to its scheduled landing site in China. It will test reusable technologies and in-orbit service technologies as planned during its flight, providing technological support for the peaceful use of space.

The launch was the 18th mission of the Long March-2F carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China's commercial rocket CERES-1 Y3 launches three satellites


China's commercial rocket CERES-1 Y3 launches three satellites-



english.news.cn




China's commercial rocket CERES-1 Y3 launches three satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-09 14:23:46

JIUQUAN, Aug. 9 (Xinhua) -- China on Tuesday launched its CERES-1 Y3 carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The rocket blasted off at 12:11 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the launch site, sending three satellites into the planned orbit.

Two satellites will provide commercial remote sensing services and the third one will be used to verify the multi-mode remote sensing technology of the polarization camera.

Developed by the Beijing-based high-tech company Galactic Energy, the 20-meter long CERES-1 is a small-scale solid-propellant carrier rocket capable of sending micro-satellites into orbit.

The launch was the third flight mission of the CERES-1 rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches 16 new satellites


China launches 16 new satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches 16 new satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-10 14:06:15

TAIYUAN, Aug. 10 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday sent 16 new satellites into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi.

The satellites, including a Jilin-1 Gaofen 03D09 satellite and Yunyao-1 04-08 satellites, were launched by a Long March-6 carrier rocket at 12:50 p.m. Beijing Time and entered the planned orbit successfully.

The new batch of satellites is mainly used in the fields such as commercial remote sensing and atmospheric imaging.

This launch marked the 432nd mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China’s Shenzhou-14 Astronauts Work, Exercise in Space Station Lab Module​China Manned Space Agency on Friday published a video that gives a glimpse at the space life of Chinese astronauts aboard the country's space station, showing how the crew are performing scientific tasks and working out to keep fit in the Wentian lab module.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China Releases Footage of Interior of Airlock Cabin of Space Station‘s Lab Module​China Manned Space Agency on Wednesday released a video footage showing the interior of the airlock cabin of the Wentian lab module, which will be used by the Shenzhou-14 crew in the space station complex for extravehicular activities (EVAs) soon.


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-14 Crew Assembles Experiment Cabinets for China's Space Station​The Shenzhou-14 crew aboard China's space station has finished the assembly of experiment cabinets used for various on-orbit scientific explorations and the setting of their new "bedrooms" in the Wentian lab module, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new remote sensing satellite group


China launches new remote sensing satellite group-



english.news.cn




China launches new remote sensing satellite group​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-20 02:07:45

XICHANG, Aug. 20 (Xinhua) -- China on Saturday launched a Long March-2D carrier rocket to place a remote sensing satellite group in space.

As the fourth batch of the Yaogan-35 family, the satellites were lifted at 1:37 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan and entered the preset orbit.

They will be mainly used to conduct science experiments, land resource surveys, yield estimation of agricultural products and disaster prevention and reduction.

The mission marked the 433rd flight of the Long March carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

__





China's Long March rockets set record for consecutive successful launches


China's Long March rockets set record for consecutive successful launches-



english.news.cn




China's Long March rockets set record for consecutive successful launches​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-20 15:05:15

BEIJING, Aug. 20 (Xinhua) -- A Long March-2D rocket sent a satellite group into space on Saturday morning, marking 103 consecutive successful launches by the Chinese carrier rocket series.

The previous record for consecutive Long March rocket launches was 102, set from 1996 to 2011.

Since May 5, 2020, the Chinese carrier rocket series has achieved 103 consecutive victories in just 27 months, transporting more than 200 spacecraft into orbit, including space station modules, a lunar probe, a Mars probe and manned spaceships, said China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the country's major space contractor.

China is developing next-generation manned launch vehicles and heavy-lift rockets, which will take on future crewed missions to the moon and further expeditions to Mars, Jupiter and asteroids, the company said.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

China's Manned Space Agency Releases Videos, Photos Shot in Space​


----------



## LKJ86

China advances research of next-gen rockets for future space missions​


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-14 Crew Complete Assembly, Testing of Regenerative Life Support System in Space​


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new satellite via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket


China launches new satellite via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket-



english.news.cn




China launches new satellite via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-23 12:38:15

XICHANG, Aug. 23 (Xinhua) -- China on Tuesday successfully launched a new satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The Chuangxin-16 satellite, developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, was launched at 10:36 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

The satellite will mainly be used for scientific experiments and verification of new technologies.

The launch was the 16th mission by Kuaizhou-1A series rockets.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new satellite via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket
> 
> 
> China launches new satellite via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new satellite via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-08-23 12:38:15
> 
> XICHANG, Aug. 23 (Xinhua) -- China on Tuesday successfully launched a new satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> The Chuangxin-16 satellite, developed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences, was launched at 10:36 a.m. (Beijing Time) by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.
> 
> The satellite will mainly be used for scientific experiments and verification of new technologies.
> 
> The launch was the 16th mission by Kuaizhou-1A series rockets.
> 
> View attachment 872752
> View attachment 872753
> View attachment 872754


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches Beijing-3B satellite


China launches Beijing-3B satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches Beijing-3B satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-24 11:35:30

TAIYUAN, Aug. 24 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday launched a Long March-2D rocket placing a satellite into space.

Coded Beijing-3B, the satellite was lifted at 11:01 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi and soon entered the preset orbit.

It will mainly be used to provide remote sensing services in the fields of land resources management, agricultural resources survey, environment monitoring and city applications.

This was the 434th flight mission of the Long March rocket series, the launch center said.

China launched the Beijing-3A satellite on June 11, 2021.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Space Agency Releases Videos Showing Mechanical Arm Inspecting Space Station​The China Manned Space Agency on Tuesday released videos shot from China's Tiangong space station showing a mechanical arm inspecting the space station's exterior along with magnificent views of the earth from outer space.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches Beijing-3B satellite
> 
> 
> China launches Beijing-3B satellite-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches Beijing-3B satellite​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-08-24 11:35:30
> 
> TAIYUAN, Aug. 24 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday launched a Long March-2D rocket placing a satellite into space.
> 
> Coded Beijing-3B, the satellite was lifted at 11:01 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi and soon entered the preset orbit.
> 
> It will mainly be used to provide remote sensing services in the fields of land resources management, agricultural resources survey, environment monitoring and city applications.
> 
> This was the 434th flight mission of the Long March rocket series, the launch center said.
> 
> China launched the Beijing-3A satellite on June 11, 2021.
> 
> View attachment 873042
> View attachment 873043
> View attachment 873044
> View attachment 873045


----------



## LKJ86

Energy particle detector helps Shenzhou-14 crew conduct EVAs


Energy particle detector helps Shenzhou-14 crew conduct EVAs-



english.news.cn




Energy particle detector helps Shenzhou-14 crew conduct EVAs​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-24 22:53:00

BEIJING, Aug. 24 (Xinhua) -- The energy particle detector deployed on Wentian, the first lab module of China's space station, will help the Shenzhou-14 crew members carry out extravehicular activities (EVAs), according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The Wentian module has been operating stably in orbit for nearly a month, and the Shenzhou-14 crew have been training and preparing for their first EVAs during the mission.

Particle radiation is a key threat to the safety of spacecraft and astronauts. The energy particle detector deployed on Wentian can help astronauts choose the time of their EVAs to ensure safety in the high-radiation environment.

The detector is mainly used to measure the energy, direction and flux of various particles in the orbit of the space station, including high-energy protons, electrons, heavy ions and neutrons, so as to provide key reference data for astronaut EVAs, space materials, biological experiments, and the safety of the space station.

It has four detection modules, which can detect various types of particles and a wide energy spectrum range, according to the CMSA.

The detector's accurate and quantitative measurement of the spatial and temporal distribution of particle radiation can provide first-hand data for astronauts to choose the time window for EVAs.

Particle radiation is also an important threat to spacecraft in orbit. Statistics show that more than 40 percent of spacecraft faults are caused by particle radiation.

Accurate particle radiation detection is a key parameter for the space station's in-orbit risk avoidance, fault location and recovery, and the life evaluation and replacement of key components, according to the CMSA.

One of the important missions of the space station is to provide a platform for new-material experiments and biological experiments. Accurate particle detection will provide key research parameters for these experiments, because particle radiation is a key environmental factor in the difference between outer space and the Earth's surface.

China on July 24 launched the Wentian lab module, which consists of a work cabin, an airlock cabin and a resource cabin. It functions both as a backup of the core module and as a powerful scientific experiment platform.


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-14 Astronauts Conduct Various Scientific Experiments in Space​


----------



## LKJ86

China Releases Achievements Made by Country's First Solar Exploration Satellite​


----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts conduct extravehicular activities


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts conduct extravehicular activities-



english.news.cn




China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts conduct extravehicular activities​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-01 21:41:30

BEIJING, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts Chen Dong and Liu Yang successfully exited the space station lab module Wentian on Thursday to conduct extravehicular activities (EVAs), according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

At 6:26 p.m. (Beijing Time), Chen opened the hatch of Wentian's airlock cabin. By 7:09 p.m., both Chen and Liu were out of Wentian, said the CMSA.

During the EVAs, astronaut Cai Xuzhe was inside the module to support his crewmates, according to the CMSA.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete first extravehicular activities


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete first extravehicular activities-



english.news.cn




China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete first extravehicular activities​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-02 01:36:00

BEIJING, Sept. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's astronauts Chen Dong and Liu Yang have completed their extravehicular activities (EVAs) and returned to the space station lab module Wentian, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said on early hours of Friday.

This was the first time Chinese astronauts have used Wentian's airlock cabin, aided by its small mechanical arm, to carry out EVAs, said the CMSA, who has declared Friday's mission a complete success.

The pair returned to the lab module at 0:33 a.m. (Beijing Time) after about six hours of EVAs, according to the CMSA.

Under the coordination between space and Earth, and coordination with astronaut Cai Xuzhe inside the lab module, the pair completed a series of tasks, including the installation of the extended pump set of the Wentian lab module, lifting the lab module's panoramic camera, and the verification of capability for independent transfer and emergency return to the spacecraft.

The EVAs tested the cooperation ability between astronauts and the small mechanical arm, and tested the function and performance of Wentian's airlock cabin and support equipment related to EVAs, the CMSA said.

China launched the Shenzhou-14 spaceship on June 5, sending three astronauts to its space station combination for a six-month mission.


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new remote sensing satellite


China launches new remote sensing satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-03 08:52:00

JIUQUAN, Sept. 3 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Saturday.

The satellite, Yaogan-33 02, was launched by a Long March-4C carrier rocket at 7:44 a.m. (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit successfully.

It will be used for scientific experiments, land resources surveys, crop yield estimation, and disaster prevention and relief.

This was the 435th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

Rocket to carry Mengtian space lab module arrives at launch site


Rocket to carry Mengtian space lab module arrives at launch site-



english.news.cn




Rocket to carry Mengtian space lab module arrives at launch site​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-03 12:50:30

WENCHANG, Hainan, Sept. 3 (Xinhua) -- A Long March-5B Y4 rocket, tasked with sending China's space station lab module Mengtian into orbit, has been transported to the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern province of Hainan, the China Manned Space Agency said Saturday.

The rocket will undergo final assembly and testing together with the Mengtian lab module, which arrived earlier.

Preparations for the launch mission scheduled for October are underway at the launch area, according to the space agency.

At present, China's Tiangong space station complex is composed of the Tianhe core module, the Wentian lab module, the Tianzhou-4 cargo vessel and the Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship.

Mengtian is the second lab module of the under-construction space station. Scientific equipment in the lab will be used for studying microgravity and carrying out experiments in fluid physics, materials science, combustion science and fundamental physics, designers said.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new test satellites via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket


China launches new test satellites via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket-



english.news.cn




China launches new test satellites via Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-06 11:06:30

JIUQUAN, Sept. 6 (Xinhua) -- China sent two new test satellites into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Tuesday.

The CentiSpace-1-S3/S4 test satellites were launched by a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket at 10:24 a.m. (Beijing Time) and they have entered the planned orbit successfully.

This was the 17th flight mission of the Kuaizhou-1A rockets, according to the launch center.


----------



## LKJ86

China's new group of remote sensing satellites launched​China successfully sent a new batch of remote sensing satellites into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province on Tuesday.

The satellites were launched as the fifth group of the Yaogan-35 family at 12:19 (Beijing Time) by a Long March-2D carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit smoothly.

The satellites will be mainly used to conduct scientific experiments, land resource surveys, agricultural product yield estimation, and disaster prevention and reduction.

This launch marked the 436th mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

CMSA Video Shows Shenzhou-14 Crew Routine Operation Before, After Extravehicular Activities​


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese Astronauts Celebrate First Mid-Autumn Festival Aboard Space Station​


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches Zhongxing-1E satellite


China launches Zhongxing-1E satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches Zhongxing-1E satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-13 22:52:30

WENCHANG, Hainan, Sept. 13 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a new satellite into space from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan on Tuesday.

The satellite, Zhongxing-1E, was launched at 9:18 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a modified version of the Long March-7 carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It will provide high-quality voice, data, radio and television transmission services.

This was the 437th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches Zhongxing-1E satellite
> 
> 
> China launches Zhongxing-1E satellite-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches Zhongxing-1E satellite​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-09-13 22:52:30
> 
> WENCHANG, Hainan, Sept. 13 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a new satellite into space from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan on Tuesday.
> 
> The satellite, Zhongxing-1E, was launched at 9:18 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a modified version of the Long March-7 carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully. It will provide high-quality voice, data, radio and television transmission services.
> 
> This was the 437th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.
> 
> View attachment 878753
> View attachment 878757
> View attachment 878758
> View attachment 878759
> View attachment 878760
> View attachment 878761
> View attachment 878762
> View attachment 878763
> View attachment 878764
> View attachment 878765
> View attachment 878766


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__





Shenzhou-14 taikonauts prepare for 2nd spacewalk


Shenzhou-14 taikonauts prepare for 2nd spacewalk-



english.news.cn




Shenzhou-14 taikonauts prepare for 2nd spacewalk​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-14 18:32:45

BEIJING, Sept. 14 (Xinhua) -- The three Shenzhou-14 taikonauts have completed their first 100 days in orbit as they prepare for their second spacewalk outside China's planned space station.

To mark the first 100 days of what will be a six-month mission, the China Manned Space Agency shared several photos on social media platforms this week. It showed the trio testing spacesuits, playing with food, and doing physical exercises in the challenging microgravity conditions on board the core module Tianhe and lab module Wentian.

Two taikonauts, Chen Dong and Liu Yang, emerged from the space station on Sept. 2 to perform tasks. The third taikonaut, Cai Xuzhe, provided support inside the cabin. They completed tasks such as installing additional pumps and lifting a panoramic camera on the lab module.

They also became the first Chinese people to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival in space, a traditional event symbolizing family reunions.

All is going well for the crew, who have been preparing for their next spacewalk, said the Chinese space agency on the microblogging site Sina Weibo.

The Shenzhou-14 crew has been in space since June 5. During the second half of their six-month stay in orbit, they will oversee the arrival of the other lab module Mengtian and be involved in the first Chinese space station crew handover when the Shenzhou-15 crew arrives.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shenzhou-14 taikonauts prepare for 2nd spacewalk
> 
> 
> Shenzhou-14 taikonauts prepare for 2nd spacewalk-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shenzhou-14 taikonauts prepare for 2nd spacewalk​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-09-14 18:32:45
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 14 (Xinhua) -- The three Shenzhou-14 taikonauts have completed their first 100 days in orbit as they prepare for their second spacewalk outside China's planned space station.
> 
> To mark the first 100 days of what will be a six-month mission, the China Manned Space Agency shared several photos on social media platforms this week. It showed the trio testing spacesuits, playing with food, and doing physical exercises in the challenging microgravity conditions on board the core module Tianhe and lab module Wentian.
> 
> Two taikonauts, Chen Dong and Liu Yang, emerged from the space station on Sept. 2 to perform tasks. The third taikonaut, Cai Xuzhe, provided support inside the cabin. They completed tasks such as installing additional pumps and lifting a panoramic camera on the lab module.
> 
> They also became the first Chinese people to celebrate the Mid-Autumn Festival in space, a traditional event symbolizing family reunions.
> 
> All is going well for the crew, who have been preparing for their next spacewalk, said the Chinese space agency on the microblogging site Sina Weibo.
> 
> The Shenzhou-14 crew has been in space since June 5. During the second half of their six-month stay in orbit, they will oversee the arrival of the other lab module Mengtian and be involved in the first Chinese space station crew handover when the Shenzhou-15 crew arrives.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete extravehicular activities


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete extravehicular activities-



english.news.cn




China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts complete extravehicular activities​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-17 21:37:45

BEIJING, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts have completed their extravehicular activities (EVAs), the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said on Saturday.

At 1:35 p.m. (Beijing Time), Cai Xuzhe opened the hatch of Wentian's airlock cabin. By 3:33 p.m., both Cai and Chen Dong were outside.

The pair returned to the lab module at 5:47 p.m. after about five hours of EVAs, according to the CMSA, which has declared the mission a complete success.

During the EVAs, astronaut Liu Yang was inside the core module, supporting her crewmates.

They have completed a series of tasks, including the installation of extravehicular assistance handles and the extended pump set of the load circuits. They also verified the extravehicular rescue capability.

The EVAs have further examined the coordination capability of astronauts and the small mechanical arm, and verified the functional performance of Wentian's airlock cabin and supporting facilities for EVAs.


----------



## LKJ86

China, UAE to collaborate on moon mission







news.cgtn.com




12:06, 17-Sep-2022
*China, UAE to collaborate on moon mission*






China will help the United Arab Emirates (UAE) to land its first rovers on the moon's surface, as the two countries' space agencies signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on Friday.

The agreement, signed by the Mohammed Bin Rashid Space Centre (MBRSC) and the China National Space Administration (CNSA), agreed on future collaborations for UAE's moon missions involving the landing of an MBRSC rover aboard a CNSA lander.

The project includes a moon rover dubbed "Rashid-2" that will be developed by the UAE with China's service for its landing, data transmission, as well as observation and control, according to the memorandum, seen by China Media Group.

It is the first collaboration between the two countries in the space sector.

MBRSC director general Salem Humaid AlMarri and CNSA deputy director Wu Yanhua signed the MoU in the presence of Chinese ambassador to the UAE, Zhang Yiming and MBRSC vice chairman Yousuf Hamad AlShaibani.

Established in 2006, MBRSC is responsible for the development of the UAE National Space Programme. The Centre has more than 200 engineers working on the UAE Satellite Programme, the UAE Astronaut Programme, the Emirates Mars Mission, and the Mars 2117 Programme.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China Unveils Scientific Research Results of Mars Mission​Chinese scientists have acquired some scientific outcomes of originality based on the first-hand data of the Tianwen-1 mission, according to the China National Space Administration.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new satellite for environment detection


China launches new satellite for environment detection-



english.news.cn




China launches new satellite for environment detection​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-21 07:55:15

JIUQUAN, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert on Wednesday.

The Yunhai-1 03 satellite was launched at 7:15 a.m. (Beijing Time) on a Long March-2D carrier rocket.

The satellite will be mainly used for detecting the atmospheric, marine and space environments, disaster prevention and mitigation, and scientific experiments.

The launch marked the 438th mission for the Long March rocket family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China launches new satellite for environment detection
> 
> 
> China launches new satellite for environment detection-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new satellite for environment detection​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-09-21 07:55:15
> 
> JIUQUAN, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new satellite into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert on Wednesday.
> 
> The Yunhai-1 03 satellite was launched at 7:15 a.m. (Beijing Time) on a Long March-2D carrier rocket.
> 
> The satellite will be mainly used for detecting the atmospheric, marine and space environments, disaster prevention and mitigation, and scientific experiments.
> 
> The launch marked the 438th mission for the Long March rocket family.
> 
> View attachment 881306
> View attachment 881307
> View attachment 881308
> View attachment 881309
> View attachment 881310
> View attachment 881311
> View attachment 881312


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Landmark Events in 30 Years of Development of China’s Manned Space Program​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches two new experimental satellites


China launches two new experimental satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches two new experimental satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-25 08:48:00

TAIYUAN, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday launched a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket to place two satellites in space.

The pair of satellites, Shiyan-14 and Shiyan-15, were lifted at 6:55 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi and soon entered the preset orbit.

The Shiyan-14 will mainly be used to conduct scientific experiments and verify new technologies, while the Shiyan-15 will provide data in the fields of land survey, urban planning, and disaster prevention and mitigation.

It was the 18th flight mission of the Kuaizhou-1A series rockets, according to the launch center.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China launches two new experimental satellites
> 
> 
> China launches two new experimental satellites-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches two new experimental satellites​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-09-25 08:48:00
> 
> TAIYUAN, Sept. 25 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday launched a Kuaizhou-1A carrier rocket to place two satellites in space.
> 
> The pair of satellites, Shiyan-14 and Shiyan-15, were lifted at 6:55 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi and soon entered the preset orbit.
> 
> The Shiyan-14 will mainly be used to conduct scientific experiments and verify new technologies, while the Shiyan-15 will provide data in the fields of land survey, urban planning, and disaster prevention and mitigation.
> 
> It was the 18th flight mission of the Kuaizhou-1A series rockets, according to the launch center.
> 
> View attachment 882346
> View attachment 882347
> View attachment 882348
> View attachment 882349
> View attachment 882350


----------



## LKJ86

China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite


China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite-



english.news.cn




China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-26 22:36:30

XICHANG, Sept. 26 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan on Monday.

The satellite, Yaogan-36, was launched by a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 9:38 p.m. (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit successfully.

This was the 439th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @天文八卦学家刘博洋 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite
> 
> 
> China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-09-26 22:36:30
> 
> XICHANG, Sept. 26 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan on Monday.
> 
> The satellite, Yaogan-36, was launched by a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 9:38 p.m. (Beijing Time) and has entered the planned orbit successfully.
> 
> This was the 439th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.
> 
> View attachment 882725
> View attachment 882726
> View attachment 882727

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches three new satellites into space


China launches three new satellites into space-



english.news.cn




China launches three new satellites into space​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-27 08:45:30

TAIYUAN, Sept. 27 (Xinhua) -- China on Tuesday launched a Long March-6 rocket carrying three satellites into space.

The rocket blasted off at 7:50 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in the northern province of Shanxi and sent the Shiyan-16A, Shiyan-16B and Shiyan-17 satellites into the preset orbit.

Shiyan means "experiment" in Chinese. The Shiyan satellite trio will provide data for land survey, urban planning, and disaster prevention and mitigation.

It was the 440th flight mission of the Long March series rockets, according to the launch center.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

Wentian, the first lab module of China's space station, completed repositioning on Friday, which turned the space station combination into an "L" format. The operation was the country's first in-orbit and large-scale repositioning using a repositioning mechanism.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575772445977579523


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Transposition of China's space station lab module completed


Transposition of China's space station lab module completed-



english.news.cn




Transposition of China's space station lab module completed​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-09-30 20:48:45

BEIJING, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's space station lab module Wentian successfully completed in-orbit transposition at 12:44 p.m. Friday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

It was the first time China has completed the in-orbit transposition of a large-scale spacecraft cabin by applying transfer facilities, the CMSA said.

During the transposition, the Wentian lab module first completed its state configuration and separated from the space station's core module Tianhe. Following up, Wentian conducted transposition and then docked with the side port of the space station's node cabin.

Wentian was moved to the same plane as the core module to ensure the path of its barycenter also stays on the same plane, thus reducing possible disturbances to the space station combination, said Wei Zhi, an engineer from the Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, a subsidiary of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

Lasting around one hour, the operation was the result of cooperation between astronauts in space and professionals on Earth, the agency said.

Through the transposition, the combination has changed from a straight line to L-shape. After the arrival of the Mengtian lab module, the three-module combination will be maneuvered to take on a T-shape.

The Mengtian module is set to be launched in October this year.


----------



## LKJ86

Footages Show China's Space Station Lab Module Wentian Completing In-Orbit Transposition​


----------



## LKJ86

China to recruit new reserve astronauts for future space missions


China to recruit new reserve astronauts for future space missions-



english.news.cn




China to recruit new reserve astronauts for future space missions​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-02 22:51:00

BEIJING, Oct. 2 (Xinhua) -- China will recruit 12 to 14 new reserve astronauts for future spaceflight missions, announced the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) Sunday.

Among the reserve astronauts, also the fourth batch of China's astronauts, seven to eight will be spacecraft pilots, and five to six will be spaceflight engineers and payload specialists, including two as payload specialists, said the CMSA.

The spacecraft pilots will be recruited from the in-service pilots of the armed forces, according to the CMSA.

The spaceflight engineers will be selected from those engaged in scientific research and engineering work in aerospace engineering and related fields, while the payload specialists will come from researchers focusing on space science and applications, said the CMSA.

As the organizer of the recruitment, the CMSA will, for the first time, select payload specialists from the Hong Kong and Macao special administrative regions.

The recruitment of the new astronauts is expected to be completed in one and a half years, said the CMSA.


----------



## LKJ86

*Long March 11
2022/10/7 21:10*


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Long March 11
> 2022/10/7 21:10*
> View attachment 885365
> View attachment 885367
> View attachment 885368
> View attachment 885369


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Long March 11
> 2022/10/7 21:10*
> View attachment 885365
> View attachment 885367
> View attachment 885368
> View attachment 885369





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 885373








China sends two satellites into space via offshore rocket launch


China sends two satellites into space via offshore rocket launch-



english.news.cn




China sends two satellites into space via offshore rocket launch​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-07 23:24:45

YANTAI, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched two test satellites from a launch platform in the Yellow Sea on Friday.

The CentiSpace-S5/S6 test satellites with LEO satellite navigation enhancement system were lifted off by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 09:10 p.m. (Beijing Time) and they have entered the planned orbit successfully.

The satellites will be used to monitor the performance of the global navigation satellite system in real time, and carry out navigation augmentation and intersatellite laser communication tests.

It was the 441st flight mission of the Long March series rockets.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China launches space-based observatory to unravel the Sun's secrets


China launches space-based observatory to unravel the Sun's secrets-



english.news.cn




China launches space-based observatory to unravel the Sun's secrets​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-09 08:31:45

JIUQUAN, Oct. 9 (Xinhua) -- China lifted off a solar exploration satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Sunday, furthering the country's scientific endeavor to unravel the secrets of the Sun.

The Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S) was launched aboard a Long March-2D rocket at 07:43 a.m. (Beijing Time) and entered its planned orbit successfully.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Mengtian space lab fueled up for upcoming launch


China's Mengtian space lab fueled up for upcoming launch-



english.news.cn




China's Mengtian space lab fueled up for upcoming launch​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-10 12:28:00

WENCHANG, Hainan, Oct. 10 (Xinhua) -- The Mengtian lab module, the second lab component of China's under-construction space station, has been filled with fuel as planned at the launch site, the China Manned Space Agency said on Monday.

The pre-launch operation was conducted on Sunday.

According to the agency, assembly and tests of the spacecraft were completed after its arrival at the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern province of Hainan. Prior to launch, it will also carry out a joint check of system functions with a Long March-5B Y4 carrier rocket, which is going to propel the Mengtian lab into space.

The facilities and equipment at the launch site are in good condition and all the systems involved in the mission are undergoing orderly preparations, the agency said in a statement.

At present, China's Tiangong space station complex is composed of the Tianhe core module, the Wentian lab module, the Tianzhou-4 cargo vessel and the Shenzhou-14 crewed spaceship.

Scientific equipment in the Mengtian lab will be used for studying microgravity and carrying out experiments in fluid physics, materials science, combustion science and fundamental physics, designers have said.


----------



## LKJ86

Rocket to Carry Tianzhou-5 Cargo Spacecraft Arrives at Launch Site​The Long March-7 Y6 carrier rocket, designed to take the Tianzhou-5 cargo mission into space, arrived at the Wenchang Space Launch Center in south China's Hainan Province on Oct 11, according to the China Manned Space Agency.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new environmental satellite


China launches new environmental satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new environmental satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-13 07:45:45

TAIYUAN, Oct. 13 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new satellite for disaster reduction, emergency management, and environment monitoring from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province early Thursday.

A Long March-2C rocket carrying the satellite S-SAR01 lifted off at 6:53 a.m. (Beijing Time).

The satellite has entered the preset orbit. Its primary users will be the Ministry of Emergency Management and the Ministry of Ecology and Environment.

By obtaining 5-meter resolution S-band radar image data, the satellite will support disaster prevention, reduction, relief, and environmental protection. It will also serve natural resources, water conservancy, agriculture, forestry, earthquakes, and other fields, said the China National Space Administration.

Thursday's launch was the 443rd mission by the Long March rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite


China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite-



english.news.cn




China successfully launches new remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-15 04:47:30

XICHANG, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan.

The satellite, Yaogan-36, was launched by a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 3:12 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Saturday and entered the planned orbit successfully.

This was the 444th flight mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China completes test of vacuum liquid oxygen-methane rocket engine


China completes test of vacuum liquid oxygen-methane rocket engine-



english.news.cn




China completes test of vacuum liquid oxygen-methane rocket engine​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-20 20:24:15

BEIJING, Oct. 20 (Xinhua) -- China has completed a test of its largest-thrust vacuum liquid oxygen-methane engine, which was designed for use on a commercial rocket, the engine maker said Thursday.

Developed by the Chinese private rocket company LandSpace, the engine, coded TQ-15A, has a vacuum thrust of up to 836 kilonewtons. It will be used as the second-stage main engine for the second batch of the company's ZQ-2 rocket, which can carry a payload of at least 6 tonnes to low-Earth orbit.

The engine operated stably throughout the full-system test, achieving the design goal, the company said.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @SpaceLens云上天镜 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

China's space station lab module Mengtian ready for launch


China's space station lab module Mengtian ready for launch-



english.news.cn




China's space station lab module Mengtian ready for launch​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-25 13:58:00

WENCHANG, Hainan, Oct. 25 (Xinhua) -- The combination of China's space station lab module Mengtian and its carrier rocket Long March-5B Y4 has been transported to the launch area, the China Manned Space Agency said Tuesday.

The lab module will be sent into orbit at an appropriate time in the near future. Prior to the launch, function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned.

The facilities and equipment at the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern province of Hainan are in good condition, and all departments involved in the mission are undergoing final preparations, the agency said in a statement.

Scientific equipment in the Mengtian module, the second lab component of China's under-construction space station, will be used for studying microgravity and carrying out experiments in fluid physics, materials science, combustion science and fundamental physics.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Mengtian Lab Module Transported to Launch Site Ahead of Imminent Launch in Hainan​


----------



## LKJ86

China tests high-thrust liquid oxygen-kerosene engine for manned rocket​


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new experimental satellite


China launches new experimental satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new experimental satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-29 10:23:30

JIUQUAN, Oct. 29 (Xinhua) -- China on Saturday sent a new satellite into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The Shiyan-20 C satellite was launched at 9:01 a.m. (Beijing Time) on a Long March-2D carrier rocket.

The satellite will be mainly used for in-orbit verification of new technologies such as space environment monitoring.

The launch marked the 445th mission of the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches lab module Mengtian as space station approaches completion


China launches lab module Mengtian as space station approaches completion-



english.news.cn




China launches lab module Mengtian as space station approaches completion​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-31 15:45:45

WENCHANG, Hainan, Oct. 31 (Xinhua) -- China on Monday launched the space lab module Mengtian, taking construction of the country's space station Tiangong into final stage.

The Mengtian module, flying to join the two-module combination already about 400 kilometers above Earth, is the last "building block" that allows Tiangong to form a T-shape structure, the planned layout at the space station's completion.

The new combination is projected to take shape after a succession of elaborately-maneuvered tasks including the docking and the subsequent in-orbit transposition.

The Long March-5B Y4 carrier rocket, carrying Mengtian, blasted off from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site on the coast of the southern island province of Hainan, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/kt/2022-10/31/content_10196003.htm


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的太空 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese tracking vessel sets sail for new missions


Chinese tracking vessel sets sail for new missions-



english.news.cn




Chinese tracking vessel sets sail for new missions​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-31 18:43:15

NANJING, Oct. 31 (Xinhua) -- China's third-generation space tracking ship Yuanwang-5 departed from a port on Monday for spacecraft monitoring missions.

This is the third ocean voyage of the ship in 2022, during which it has spent more than 110 days at sea.

Yuanwang-5 mainly undertakes maritime tracking, monitoring and communication tasks concerning rockets, high, medium and low-orbit satellites, spaceships and the Chinese space station.

Before the voyage, crew members improved equipment maintenance and inspections to ensure the success of future missions, said vice-captain Liu Mingyue.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Mengtian lab module docks with space station combination


China's Mengtian lab module docks with space station combination-



english.news.cn




China's Mengtian lab module docks with space station combination​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-01 05:40:15

BEIJING, Nov. 1 (Xinhua) -- The Mengtian lab module has successfully docked with China's Tiangong space station combination, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

Mengtian, Tiangong's second lab module, docked with the front port of Tianhe, the space station's core module, at 4:27 a.m. Tuesday (Beijing Time) after it entered the planned orbit, the CMSA said. The whole process of rendezvous and docking took approximately 13 hours.

Later, Mengtian will conduct transposition as planned, according to the CMSA. The Mengtian module, together with Tianhe core module and Wentian lab module, will then form the space station's basic configuration in T shape.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

CC BY-SA 4.0


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese tracking vessel sets sail for new missions
> 
> 
> Chinese tracking vessel sets sail for new missions-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese tracking vessel sets sail for new missions​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-10-31 18:43:15
> 
> NANJING, Oct. 31 (Xinhua) -- China's third-generation space tracking ship Yuanwang-5 departed from a port on Monday for spacecraft monitoring missions.
> 
> This is the third ocean voyage of the ship in 2022, during which it has spent more than 110 days at sea.
> 
> Yuanwang-5 mainly undertakes maritime tracking, monitoring and communication tasks concerning rockets, high, medium and low-orbit satellites, spaceships and the Chinese space station.
> 
> Before the voyage, crew members improved equipment maintenance and inspections to ensure the success of future missions, said vice-captain Liu Mingyue.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

*YF-130*


----------



## LKJ86

*YF-209*


----------



## LKJ86

__





China launches new communications satellite


China launches new communications satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new communications satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-05 21:45:00

XICHANG, Nov. 5 (Xinhua) -- China Saturday sent a new communications satellite into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The "ChinaSat 19" satellite was launched at 7:50 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.

The satellite will mainly provide communications services for the important routes across the Pacific, the eastern Pacific Ocean and the west coast of North America.

The launch marks the 447th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new communications satellite
> 
> 
> China launches new communications satellite-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new communications satellite​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-11-05 21:45:00
> 
> XICHANG, Nov. 5 (Xinhua) -- China Saturday sent a new communications satellite into orbit from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.
> 
> The "ChinaSat 19" satellite was launched at 7:50 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-3B carrier rocket.
> 
> The satellite will mainly provide communications services for the important routes across the Pacific, the eastern Pacific Ocean and the west coast of North America.
> 
> The launch marks the 447th mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.
> 
> View attachment 893656
> View attachment 893657
> View attachment 893658
> View attachment 893659
> View attachment 893660
> View attachment 893661


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *YF-130*
> View attachment 893474
> View attachment 893475
> View attachment 893476





LKJ86 said:


> *YF-209*
> View attachment 893494
> View attachment 893495








China completes test of liquid-propellant rocket engine


China completes test of liquid-propellant rocket engine-



english.news.cn




China completes test of liquid-propellant rocket engine​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-05 23:55:45

BEIJING, Nov. 5 (Xinhua) -- China has completed the first test of a liquid-propellant rocket engine which has the largest thrust in the country, its developer announced on Saturday.

Developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the liquid oxygen-kerosene engine has a designed thrust of up to 500 tonnes, about four times that of the current engines of the same type at service.

The success of the test marks a major breakthrough in the development of the rocket engine of this type, the company said.

On the same day, the company also successfully tested its 80-tonne thrust liquid oxygen-methane engine, which has the largest thrust among engines of this type.

The engine has a ground thrust of up to 80 tonnes and a vacuum thrust reaching 90 tonnes. It was designed to be used in commercial rockets, and can provide power for reusable launch vehicles and low-cost disposable carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Tianzhou-4 cargo spacecraft separates from space station combination


China's Tianzhou-4 cargo spacecraft separates from space station combination-



english.news.cn




China's Tianzhou-4 cargo spacecraft separates from space station combination​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-09 16:18:00

BEIJING, Nov. 9 (Xinhua) -- The Tianzhou-4 cargo spacecraft, carrying supplies for China's space station, separated from the orbiting station combination at 2:55 p.m. Wednesday (Beijing Time) and switched to independent flight, after completing all assigned tasks, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

China launched the Tianzhou-4 on May 10, 2022, from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern province of Hainan, delivering about six tonnes of goods to the country's space station.

At present, the Tianzhou-4 cargo spacecraft is in good condition and will re-enter the atmosphere from ground control in the future, said the CMSA.


----------



## LKJ86

China prepares to launch Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft


China prepares to launch Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft-



english.news.cn




China prepares to launch Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-09 12:39:00

WENCHANG, Hainan, Nov. 9 (Xinhua) -- The combination of the Tianzhou-5 cargo spacecraft and a Long March-7 Y6 carrier rocket has been transferred to the launching area, the China Manned Space Agency said Wednesday.

The agency said the cargo spacecraft will be launched in the near future at an appropriate time.

The facilities and equipment at the launch site, the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in China's southern island province of Hainan, are in good condition, and various pre-launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned, the agency added.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Wergeland

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590407348295979008


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new environmental satellite


China launches new environmental satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new environmental satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-12 07:39:15

TAIYUAN, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- China launched a new environmental satellite from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in northern Shanxi Province Saturday morning.

A modified version of the Long March-6 rocket carrying the Yunhai-3 satellite lifted off at 6:52 a.m. (Beijing Time).

The satellite has entered the preset orbit and will be used for atmospheric and marine environment surveys, space environment surveys, disaster prevention and reduction, and scientific experiments.

It was the 448th mission of the Long March rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches cargo craft Tianzhou-5 for space station supplies


China launches cargo craft Tianzhou-5 for space station supplies-



english.news.cn




China launches cargo craft Tianzhou-5 for space station supplies​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-12 11:13:00

WENCHANG, Hainan, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- China launched cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-5 on Saturday to deliver supplies for the space station, the construction of which is expected to be completed this year.

The Long March-7 Y6 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-5, blasted off at 10:03 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

After around 10 minutes, Tianzhou-5 separated from the rocket and entered its designated orbit. Its solar panels soon unfolded and began working. The CMSA declared the launch a complete success.

Later, the cargo craft will conduct a fast automated rendezvous and docking with the space station combination.


----------



## LKJ86

China's cargo craft Tianzhou-5 docks with space station combination


China's cargo craft Tianzhou-5 docks with space station combination-



english.news.cn




China's cargo craft Tianzhou-5 docks with space station combination​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-12 14:42:30

BEIJING, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- China's cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-5, delivering supplies for the space station, successfully completed its status setting and docked with the combination of the country's space station on Saturday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

At 12:10 p.m. (Beijing Time), Tianzhou-5 conducted a fast automated rendezvous and docking at the rear docking port of the space station's core module Tianhe, the CMSA said.

This is the first time that Chinese astronauts witness the arrival of a cargo craft in the country's space station.

This mission achieved fast automated rendezvous and docking within about two hours. It is of great significance for improving the level of China's space rendezvous and docking, and for enhancing the emergency supply capacity for the space station.

The Long March-7 Y6 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-5, blasted off at 10:03 a.m. from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591346446405873664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591346446405873664


----------



## LKJ86

Highlights Compilation Recaps Construction of China’s Space Station​


----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-14 crew enters Tianzhou-5 cargo craft


Shenzhou-14 crew enters Tianzhou-5 cargo craft-



english.news.cn




Shenzhou-14 crew enters Tianzhou-5 cargo craft​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-13 20:19:30

BEIJING, Nov. 13 (Xinhua) -- The Shenzhou-14 crew entered the Tianzhou-5 cargo craft on Sunday, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA), which also said China will launch the Tianzhou series every six months in the future.

The crew opened the hatch door of Tianzhou-5 at 2:18 p.m. (Beijing Time) and entered the cargo spaceship at 3:03 p.m. following preparation work, the CMSA said.

The Shenzhou-14 crew will carry out cargo transfers and other related work as planned.

China launched the cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-5 on Saturday to deliver supplies for the country's space station, the construction of which is expected to be completed this year.

The cargo spaceship system is a key part of China's space station. After the space station forms a T-shape structure, the cargo ships will continue their tasks during the space station's operation, providing support for astronauts, space science experiments, and the operation of the space station.

From Tianzhou-6, the cargo series will have system upgrades, such as a relatively large improvement of the cargo cabin and a substantial increase in the cargo transport capacity of the sealed cabin, said Bai Mingsheng, chief designer of the Tianzhou cargo craft from the China Academy of Space Technology.

He noted that the supplies delivered to the space station will be able to support the astronauts for a longer time.

The launch site has also streamlined and optimized the pre-launch process of the Long March-7, the carrier rocket of the Tianzhou series.

Zhong Wen'an, chief engineer at the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, said that it currently takes 27 days to test and launch a Long March-7 rocket, a decrease of 15 days from the first Long March-7 rocket launch.

The Long March-7 Y6 rocket, carrying Tianzhou-5, blasted off at 10:03 a.m. (Beijing Time) from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan.

About two hours later, Tianzhou-5 conducted a fast automated rendezvous and docking at the rear docking port of the space station's core module Tianhe.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches Yaogan-34 remote sensing satellite


China launches Yaogan-34 remote sensing satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches Yaogan-34 remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-15 10:28:30

JIUQUAN, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a new remote sensing satellite of the Yaogan-34 series into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China at 9:38 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Tuesday.

The Yaogan-34 03 satellite, carried by a Long March-4C rocket, successfully entered its planned orbit.

This remote sensing satellite will be used in areas such as land resources survey, urban planning, crop yield estimation, and disaster prevention and mitigation.

It was the 450th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Tianzhou-4 cargo craft re-enters atmosphere


China's Tianzhou-4 cargo craft re-enters atmosphere-



english.news.cn




China's Tianzhou-4 cargo craft re-enters atmosphere​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-15 08:07:45

BEIJING, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- China's Tianzhou-4 cargo craft, tasked with supporting the Shenzhou-14 crewed mission, re-entered the atmosphere on Tuesday, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

The spacecraft re-entered the atmosphere in a controlled manner at 7:21 a.m. (Beijing Time). Most of the spacecraft burned up during the re-entry and a small amount of debris fell into the planned waters of the South Pacific.

The Tianzhou-4 cargo craft was launched on May 10 from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern province of Hainan, transporting about 6-tonne supplies to China's space station.

It departed from the space station combination on Nov. 9 and then carried out tests on space technology, said the agency.


----------



## Wergeland

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592499909453824005

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591597185476747265


----------



## LKJ86

China launches CERES-1 Y4 commercial rocket with five satellites


China launches CERES-1 Y4 commercial rocket with five satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches CERES-1 Y4 commercial rocket with five satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-16 15:23:15

JIUQUAN, Nov. 16 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday launched a CERES-1 Y4 carrier rocket placing a commercial satellite group in space.

The rocket blasted off at 2:20 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, sending five Jilin-1 Gaofen 03D satellites into the planned orbit.

The payloads lifted by the rocket will be used to provide commercial remote sensing services.

Developed by the Beijing-based rocket maker Galactic Energy, the CERES-1 is a small-scale solid-propellant carrier rocket capable of sending micro-satellites into low-Earth orbit.

This was the 4th flight mission of the CERES-1 rocket series, the launch center said.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Shenzhou-14 taikonauts perform third spacewalk


Shenzhou-14 taikonauts perform third spacewalk-



english.news.cn




Shenzhou-14 taikonauts perform third spacewalk​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-17 13:43:30

BEIJING, Nov. 17 (Xinhua) -- The Shenzhou-14 crew on board the orbiting Chinese Tiangong space station is conducting their extravehicular activities for the third time, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

Commander Chen Dong has already gotten out of the space station, and crew member Cai Xuzhe will subsequently exit. Taikonaut Liu Yang is inside the core module to support her crewmates, the agency said in a brief release on Thursday.

They will work together to conduct several extravehicular operations, including the installation of equipment to link modules.

This is the seventh spacewalk by taikonauts in the space station. It is expected to last 6.5 hours, the agency said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China prepares to launch Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship


China prepares to launch Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship-



english.news.cn




China prepares to launch Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-21 17:10:15

JIUQUAN, Nov. 21 (Xinhua) -- The combination of the Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship and a Long March-2F carrier rocket was transferred to the launching area on Monday, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said.

The facilities and equipment at the launch site are in good condition, and various pre-launch function checks and joint tests will be carried out as planned, said the CMSA.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China's space-based observatory sends first solar image


China's space-based observatory sends first solar image-



english.news.cn




China's space-based observatory sends first solar image​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-24 13:03:00

NANJING, Nov. 24 (Xinhua) -- China's solar exploration satellite has transmitted its first solar image since being sent to space in October, according to the Purple Mountain Observatory (PMO) based in east China's Jiangsu Province.

The Advanced Space-based Solar Observatory (ASO-S) -- nicknamed Kuafu-1 in Chinese -- sent hard X-ray imaging of solar flares that broke out at 1:00 a.m. (Universal Time) on Nov. 11, 2022, said Gan Weiqun, the satellite's principal scientist from PMO under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

Gan said the image was taken by the satellite-loaded hard X-ray imager (HXI). Although still in the testing period, the imaging effect is excellent, allowing the effective identification of both the eruptive details and the fine structure of the Sun.

Kuafu-1 was launched aboard a Long March-2D rocket on Oct. 9 from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The space-borne solar observatory, named after Kuafu, a giant in Chinese mythology who indefatigably chased the sun, runs in a sun-synchronous orbit, which is not hampered by the Earth's rotation, while an Earth-based telescope can see the Sun only in the daytime.

"ASO-S is capable of probing the Sun 24 hours a day for most of the year," said Gan. "Its longest daily time-out is no more than 18 minutes when briefly running through the shadow of Earth each day from May to August."


----------



## LKJ86

China Completes First Test of 130-ton Thrust Reusable Rocket Engine​


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China Completes First Test of 130-ton Thrust Reusable Rocket Engine​








Reusable high-thrust rocket engine achieves successful trial runs


Reusable high-thrust rocket engine achieves successful trial runs-



english.news.cn




Reusable high-thrust rocket engine achieves successful trial runs​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-27 15:16:30

XI'AN, Nov. 27 (Xinhua) -- A 130-tonne class reusable liquid oxygen kerosene staged combustion cycle rocket engine has successfully completed trials twice, according to the Academy of Aerospace Propulsion Technology on Saturday.

The engine is designed to be an Earth-space shuttling power device for China's new generation of reusable carrier rockets. It has high comprehensive performance, strong expansion ability, and high reliability.

Some components of the engine adopt new technologies such as 3D printing, automatic welding, and intelligent assembly, said the academy, adding that the engine made breakthroughs in twice ignitions of high-pressure supplementary combustion and continuous variable thrust.

The engine is expected to serve the operation of the country's space station.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new remote sensing satellite


China launches new remote sensing satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-27 21:23:30

XICHANG, Nov. 27 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a new remote sensing satellite from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province Sunday.

The Yaogan-36 satellite was lifted at 8:23 p.m. (Beijing Time) by a Long March-2D carrier rocket and entered the planned orbit successfully.

This launch marked the 451st mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.


----------



## LKJ86

China to launch Shenzhou-15 manned spaceship on Nov. 29


China to launch Shenzhou-15 manned spaceship on Nov. 29-



english.news.cn




China to launch Shenzhou-15 manned spaceship on Nov. 29​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-28 11:15:00

JIUQUAN, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- The Shenzhou-15 crewed spaceship will be launched at 11:08 p.m. Tuesday (Beijing Time) from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, announced the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) on Monday.

The spaceship will take three astronauts -- Fei Junlong, Deng Qingming, and Zhang Lu -- to carry out the Shenzhou-15 spaceflight mission. Fei will be the commander, said Ji Qiming, assistant to the director of the CMSA, at a press conference.

The crew will stay in orbit for about six months.

The launch will be carried out with a Long March-2F carrier rocket, which will be filled with propellant soon, Ji said.

According to him, after entering orbit, the Shenzhou-15 spaceship will make a fast, automated rendezvous and dock with the front port of the space station's core module, Tianhe.

The space station will then be expanded to its largest configuration with three modules and three spaceships, having a total mass of nearly 100 tonnes, Ji said.

During their stay in orbit, the Shenzhou-15 crew will witness the arrival of the Tianzhou-6 cargo craft and Shenzhou-16 manned spaceship. They will also have a work handover with the Shenzhou-16 crew in orbit.

The Shenzhou-15 astronauts will return to the ground in May next year according to the plan, he said.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches Shenzhou-15 spaceship, aiming at first in-orbit crew rotation


China launches Shenzhou-15 spaceship, aiming at first in-orbit crew rotation-



english.news.cn




China launches Shenzhou-15 spaceship, aiming at first in-orbit crew rotation​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-29 23:08:45

JIUQUAN, Nov. 29 (Xinhua) -- China launched the manned spaceship Shenzhou-15 on Tuesday night, with three astronauts onboard due to meet with their colleagues on the country's space station and conduct a work handover.

The spaceship, atop the Long March-2F Y15 carrier rocket, blasted off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The Shenzhou-15 astronauts will, for the first time in China's space history, conduct an in-orbit rotation with the Shenzhou-14 crew, who were sent to the space station in June, said the CMSA.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China's six astronauts in two missions make historic gathering in space


China's six astronauts in two missions make historic gathering in space-



english.news.cn




China's six astronauts in two missions make historic gathering in space​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-11-30 09:27:30

BEIJING, Nov. 30 (Xinhua) -- The three astronauts aboard China's Shenzhou-15 spaceship entered the country's space station and met with another astronaut trio on Wednesday, a historic gathering that added the manpower at the in-orbit space lab to six for the first time.

Chen Dong, the commander of the Shenzhou-14 crew, opened the hatch at 7:33 a.m. (Beijing Time). The three space station occupants greeted the new arrivals with warm hugs and then they took a group picture with their thumbs up, shouting in chorus -- "China's space station is always worth looking forward to."

The space reunion kicked off the first in-orbit crew rotation in China's space station, according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

The six astronauts are projected to live and work together for about five days to complete planned tasks and handover work, said the CMSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts to return to Earth on Dec. 4


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts to return to Earth on Dec. 4-



english.news.cn




China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts to return to Earth on Dec. 4​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-03 17:55:30

JIUQUAN, Dec. 3 (Xinhua) -- China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts, who have completed all their scheduled tasks, will return to Earth on Dec. 4, the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA) said Saturday.

The three astronauts handed over the control of the space station to the Shenzhou-15 crew on Friday evening, completing the country's first in-orbit crew rotation, according to the CMSA.

They will touch down at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The landing site is currently making preparations for the return of the three astronauts, the CMSA said.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 separates from space station combination


China's Shenzhou-14 separates from space station combination-



english.news.cn




China's Shenzhou-14 separates from space station combination​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-04 12:25:30

BEIJING, Dec. 4 (Xinhua) -- China's Shenzhou-14 manned spaceship separated from the space station combination at 11:01 a.m. Sunday (Beijing Time), according to the China Manned Space Agency (CMSA).

Three astronauts, Chen Dong, Liu Yang and Cai Xuzhe, have lived and worked in the space station complex for 183 days.

Prior to the separation, the astronauts had completed various work, such as completing the in-orbit rotation with the Shenzhou-15 crew, setting the status of the space station complex, sorting and downloading experiment data, and clearing and transferring supplies kept in orbit, with support from sci-tech staff on the ground, the CMSA said.

The Shenzhou-14 spaceship will reenter the Earth atmosphere at an appropriate time under ground control and start its journey home.

The three Shenzhou-14 astronauts were sent to the space station on June 5. They have completed multiple tasks over the past few months, including overseeing five rendezvous-and-dockings, performing three extravehicular activities, giving one live science lecture, and conducting a number of sci-tech experiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts return safely


China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts return safely-



english.news.cn




China's Shenzhou-14 astronauts return safely​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-04 23:39:00

BEIJING, Dec. 4 (Xinhua) -- Three Chinese astronauts on board the Shenzhou-14 manned spaceship returned to Earth safely on Sunday, after completing their six-month space station mission.

Shenzhou-14's return capsule, carrying astronauts Chen Dong, Liu Yang and Cai Xuzhe, touched down at the Dongfeng landing site in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region at 8:09 p.m. Beijing Time, according to the China Manned Space Agency.

The astronauts were in good shape, and the Shenzhou-14 manned mission was a success, the agency announced.

They were carried out by ground workers and placed onto chairs in front of the capsule. They looked relaxed and waved to the ground crew.

"Welcome back home," people cheered for the trio, as many raised their cameras to capture the historic moment.

"I am honored to witness the formation of our space station's basic configuration," said Chen, the mission commander, also the first Chinese astronaut to stay in orbit for more than 200 days. "I am proud of my country."

Liu, China's first female astronaut, said she had an unforgettable memory in the space station and is excited to return to the motherland.

The return capsule separated from Shenzhou-14's orbiting capsule at 7:20 p.m. on Sunday under the command of the Beijing Aerospace Control Center.

Soon after the return capsule landed, the ground search team arrived at the landing site. Medical personnel confirmed that the astronauts were in good health.

The three astronauts went to the space station on June 5. They completed multiple tasks during their mission, including overseeing several rendezvous-and-dockings, performing three extravehicular activities, giving a live science lecture, and conducting several sci-tech experiments.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new test satellite


China launches new test satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new test satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-07 11:04:15

JIUQUAN, Dec. 7 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a new test satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Wednesday.

The VHF Data Exchange System (VDES) test satellite was launched by a Kuaizhou-11 Y2 carrier rocket at 9:15 a.m. (Beijing Time) and entered the planned orbit.

The satellite will be mainly used for communications test and key technologies verification of the VDES and the automatic identification system (AIS).

It was the 23rd flight mission of the Kuaizhou-11 rockets, according to the launch center.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China launches new test satellite
> 
> 
> China launches new test satellite-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches new test satellite​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-12-07 11:04:15
> 
> JIUQUAN, Dec. 7 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent a new test satellite into space from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China on Wednesday.
> 
> The VHF Data Exchange System (VDES) test satellite was launched by a Kuaizhou-11 Y2 carrier rocket at 9:15 a.m. (Beijing Time) and entered the planned orbit.
> 
> The satellite will be mainly used for communications test and key technologies verification of the VDES and the automatic identification system (AIS).
> 
> It was the 23rd flight mission of the Kuaizhou-11 rockets, according to the launch center.
> 
> View attachment 903599
> View attachment 903600
> View attachment 903601
> View attachment 903604
> View attachment 903605
> View attachment 903606


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Vony7 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new remote sensing satellite


China launches new remote sensing satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-09 11:05:30

TAIYUAN, Dec. 9 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 2:31 a.m. Friday.

The satellite, named Gaofen-5 01A, was launched aboard a Long March-2D rocket and entered its planned orbit successfully.

It is a hyperspectral satellite that will be used for remote sensing and applications in diverse fields, such as pollution reduction, environmental monitoring, natural resource surveys, and climate change studies.

The satellite will help improve the country's hyperspectral observation capacity in areas such as environmental protection, land, weather, agriculture, and disaster alleviation.

The satellite, sent to an orbit 705 kilometers above Earth, carries payloads such as a visible-short-wave infrared hyperspectral camera and a wide-range thermal infrared imaging device, which will provide data support for China to actively respond to global climate change, according to the China National Space Administration (CNSA).

The satellite is an important part of China's Gaofen project, and will further improve the self-sufficiency rate of hyperspectral satellite remote sensing data in China, said the CNSA.

Friday's successful launch marked the completion of the space-segment construction of China's Gaofen project.

Launched in 2010, the Gaofen project has become the backbone network of China's high-resolution Earth observation system. It has promoted the construction of a national space infrastructure system integrating satellite communication, satellite remote sensing and satellite navigation.

The launch was the 453rd flight mission involving use of the Long March carrier rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China's Smart Dragon-3 rocket lifts 14 satellites in maiden flight


China's Smart Dragon-3 rocket lifts 14 satellites in maiden flight-



english.news.cn




China's Smart Dragon-3 rocket lifts 14 satellites in maiden flight​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-09 15:30:45

YANTAI, Shandong, Dec. 9 (Xinhua) -- China launched a Smart Dragon-3 rocket at the Yellow Sea on Friday, placing 14 satellites into planned orbit.

The commercial rocket blasted off at 2:35 p.m. (Beijing Time). The Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center conducted the offshore launch mission.

It was the maiden flight of the Smart Dragon-3 rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China launches two space experiment satellites


China launches two space experiment satellites-



english.news.cn




China launches two space experiment satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-12 17:21:45

JIUQUAN, Dec. 12 (Xinhua) -- China on Monday launched a Long March-4C rocket, placing a pair of satellites in space.

The rocket blasted off at 4:22 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China and sent the satellites Shiyan-20A and Shiyan-20B into preset orbit.

Shiyan means "experiment" in Chinese. The two Shiyan-20 satellites will be used for in-orbit verification of new technologies such as space environment monitoring.

It was the 454th flight mission of the Long March series rockets, according to the launch center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China unveils first batch of images taken by solar probe ASO-S​


----------



## LKJ86

China Completes Record-Long Test Run of Liquid Oxygen-Kerosene Rocket Engine​China completed four test runs -- totaling 2,100 seconds -- of a 130-ton pump rear swing liquid oxygen-kerosene rocket engine on Saturday, with the cumulative working time of a single engine exceeding eight times the task, setting a new record for the longest test run of a single 100-ton rocket engine.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches new remote sensing satellite


China launches new remote sensing satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new remote sensing satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-15 03:10:45

XICHANG, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- China has sent a new remote sensing satellite into space from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in the southwestern province of Sichuan.

The satellite, Yaogan-36, was launched by a Long March-2D carrier rocket at 2:25 a.m. (Beijing Time) on Thursday, and entered its planned orbit successfully.

The launch was the 455th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China launches one more space experiment satellite


China launches one more space experiment satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches one more space experiment satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-16 14:41:45

XICHANG, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday launched a Long March-11 rocket, placing a satellite in space.

The rocket blasted off at 2:17 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China and sent the satellite Shiyan-21 into preset orbit.

Shiyan means "experiment" in Chinese. The newly launched Shiyan satellite will be used for in-orbit verification of new space technologies.

It was the 456th flight mission of the Long March series rockets, said the launch center.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China launches one more space experiment satellite
> 
> 
> China launches one more space experiment satellite-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China launches one more space experiment satellite​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-12-16 14:41:45
> 
> XICHANG, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- China on Friday launched a Long March-11 rocket, placing a satellite in space.
> 
> The rocket blasted off at 2:17 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China and sent the satellite Shiyan-21 into preset orbit.
> 
> Shiyan means "experiment" in Chinese. The newly launched Shiyan satellite will be used for in-orbit verification of new space technologies.
> 
> It was the 456th flight mission of the Long March series rockets, said the launch center.
> 
> View attachment 906273
> View attachment 906274
> View attachment 906275


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese space-tracking ship sets sail for new missions


Chinese space-tracking ship sets sail for new missions-



english.news.cn




Chinese space-tracking ship sets sail for new missions​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-18 19:12:00

NANJING, Dec. 18 (Xinhua) -- China's tracking ship Yuanwang-3 departed from a port on Sunday for new spacecraft monitoring missions.

The crew members will spend the New Year holiday and Spring Festival during this voyage. Before setting sail, they had examined facilities, received training, and replenished supplies to ensure the success of the missions.

This year, the ship has spent more than 120 days at sea, sailing over 33,000 nautical miles, and completed four monitoring tasks, including the one for the Shenzhou-14 manned spaceflight.

Yuanwang-3 represents China's second-generation space tracking ship. It undertakes maritime tracking and monitoring of high-, medium- and low-orbit satellites, spaceships, and space station modules.

Since it was launched more than 20 years ago, the ship has made more than 60 voyages and completed 100 missions, including tracking of the Shenzhou spaceships, the Chang'e lunar probes, and BeiDou satellites, maintaining a 100 percent success rate.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Chinese space-tracking ship sets sail for new missions
> 
> 
> Chinese space-tracking ship sets sail for new missions-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese space-tracking ship sets sail for new missions​Source: Xinhua
> Editor: huaxia
> 2022-12-18 19:12:00
> 
> NANJING, Dec. 18 (Xinhua) -- China's tracking ship Yuanwang-3 departed from a port on Sunday for new spacecraft monitoring missions.
> 
> The crew members will spend the New Year holiday and Spring Festival during this voyage. Before setting sail, they had examined facilities, received training, and replenished supplies to ensure the success of the missions.
> 
> This year, the ship has spent more than 120 days at sea, sailing over 33,000 nautical miles, and completed four monitoring tasks, including the one for the Shenzhou-14 manned spaceflight.
> 
> Yuanwang-3 represents China's second-generation space tracking ship. It undertakes maritime tracking and monitoring of high-, medium- and low-orbit satellites, spaceships, and space station modules.
> 
> Since it was launched more than 20 years ago, the ship has made more than 60 voyages and completed 100 missions, including tracking of the Shenzhou spaceships, the Chang'e lunar probes, and BeiDou satellites, maintaining a 100 percent success rate.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Chinese commercial space company to launch stackable satellites


Chinese commercial space company to launch stackable satellites-



english.news.cn




Chinese commercial space company to launch stackable satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-23 16:57:15

BEIJING, Dec. 23 (Xinhua) -- China's private company GalaxySpace is accelerating the research and development of flat-panel stackable satellites, for rapid construction of a satellite internet constellation.

GalaxySpace said the design enables dozens of satellites to be stacked on top of each other like tablet personal computers and be launched at the same time on a single rocket. It can greatly improve the use efficiency of a rocket and shorten the construction period of a constellation.

Satellite internet will provide extensive broadband connection with satellite communication technology. It is to use the satellites in space playing the role of the base station on the ground for the terrestrial network connection. Under this context, each satellite is a mobile base station in space. It can provide users worldwide with high bandwidth, flexible, and convenient internet access service.

In addition, each stackable satellite can carry a flexible solar wing, which features small size, lightweight, and modularization, to help save mass and launch costs, the company told Xinhua.

The Beijing-based satellite maker was put into operation in April 2018. It aims to build a broadband satellite constellation deployed in low-Earth orbit and create a global 5G communication network. On March 5, 2022, GalaxySpace launched six broadband communication satellites from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center, which verified the networking technology and service capability of the internet constellation.

If the development goes well, the company's stackable satellites are expected to be launched early next year, said Chang Ming, chief commander of the satellite project.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

China launches new Earth observation satellite


China launches new Earth observation satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches new Earth observation satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-27 16:50:45

TAIYUAN, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- China sent a new Earth observation satellite into space from the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center in north China's Shanxi Province at 3:37 p.m. Tuesday (Beijing Time).

The satellite, Gaofen-11 04, was launched aboard a Long March-4B carrier rocket and entered its planned orbit successfully.

It is an Earth observation satellite that will be used in diverse fields, including land resources surveying, urban planning, road network design, crop yield estimation and disaster relief.

The launch was the 457th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

China on Thursday successfully sent Shiyan-10 02 satellite into the preset orbit​


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> China on Thursday successfully sent Shiyan-10 02 satellite into the preset orbit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 908237
> View attachment 908238
> View attachment 908239
> View attachment 908240
> View attachment 908241








China launches space experiment satellite


China launches space experiment satellite-



english.news.cn




China launches space experiment satellite​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-29 16:31:15

XICHANG, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- China on Thursday launched a Long March-3B carrier rocket, using it to place a new experiment satellite in space.

The rocket blasted off at 12:43 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China and carried the Shiyan-10 02 satellite to a preset orbit.

Shiyan means "experiment" in Chinese. The newly launched Shiyan satellite will be used for in-orbit verification of new space technologies, such as space environment monitoring.

It was the 458th flight mission to use a Long March series rocket.


----------



## LKJ86

Work, Life Go Smoothly One Month After Shenzhou-15 Crew Enter China's Space Station​


----------



## LKJ86

Via @洋上妖姬Mirai from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

https://english.news.cn/20230109/648863d889e845cd96885951a6c84cc5/c.html


China launches three new satellites into space​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2023-01-09 07:15:00

WENCHANG, Hainan, Jan. 9 (Xinhua) -- China successfully sent three new satellites into space from the Wenchang Spacecraft Launch Site in the southern island province of Hainan on Monday.

The satellites, Shijian-23, Shiyan-22A and Shiyan-22B, were launched aboard a modified version of the Long March-7 carrier rocket at 6:00 a.m. (Beijing Time) and entered their planned orbits successfully.

The Shijian-23 satellite is mainly used for scientific experiments and technical verification, while the Shiyan-22A and Shiyan-22B satellites serve the in-orbit verification tests of new technologies such as space environment monitoring.

The launch was the 459th flight mission of the Long March carrier rocket series.


----------



## LKJ86

https://english.news.cn/20230109/860cefda952b46f58510c32c8f27070a/c.html


China's commercial rocket CERES-1 Y5 launches 5 satellites​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2023-01-09 15:34:00

JIUQUAN, Jan. 9 (Xinhua) -- China on Monday launched the CERES-1 Y5 carrier rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China.

The commercial rocket blasted off at 1:04 p.m. (Beijing Time) from the launch site, sending five satellites into the planned orbit.

The launch was the fifth flight mission of the CERES-1 rocket series.


----------

